# Sticky  Guide/Info On Starting Up A Mobile Valeting Business



## matt

Right fellas sorry if this is in the wrong section so mods please move if need be.

Im now in a position of probably being made redundant from work after 8 yrs  and im considering my options.
Being a mobile valeter has always appealed to me but i could do with advice on whether or not this is a viable business and how big the market is, as i live in lincoln its quite a small city and im worried it wouldnt be able to sustain me?

ive spoken to a couple of car dealers who either use inhouse valeters or get mobiles in but pay them hardly anything, although my market would primarily be aimed at private owners.

If anyones got some advice it would greatly be appreciated as i need to start sooner rather than later (mortgage,woman,car to keep happy and provided for):wave:


----------



## giarc

Seems a big step to start up providing your livelyhood. Would it not be btter to at least secure a part time job with a secure company, the valet in your part time. If the potential is there then go at it full time?


----------



## matt

that is an option ive considered but id need a van and having it sat outside not working for me for say 20 or 30 hrs a week whilst costing me money to buy doesnt seem too appealing!


----------



## SDAV

why dont you sell your car,and buy a van,i did,and i only valet part time,and just use my van as my regular transport....


----------



## matt

Nooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    
I love my baby!!! :lol:


----------



## SDAV

ha ha,fair enough,i did aswell,but needs must if you know what i meen!!


----------



## matt

Yeah i know mate! I reckon borrowing around 10k would pay for van and equipment. 

So, are there any mobile valeters on here who can help?


----------



## matt

PS what van do you have matey?


----------



## Mr OCD

There isnt really any money in valeting... I know as I have been doing it part time for a few years now and basically have given it up and advertise as a 'detailer' ... more and more of the jobs I do now are details and this is more rewarding to myself being a perfectionist.

The REAL problem I had was spending far too much time on a valet to please the customer when I should have been spending a set amount of time per vehicle and turning them round quickly... but this meant in my eyes rushing the job and not giving 100% - like I said I am a perfectionist so it wasnt working for me...

I also found general valetting difficult on my own... you could really use a 2nd pair of hands which would make alot of jobs much easier and also quicker but its more expense... as is getting started up with a van, etc

I think alot of the problem is too much competition due to being alot of car valeters out there... new hand car washes, specialist cleaning products can now be bought easily and so on - this is all going against general vehicle valeters.

To be honest if I was going to do general valeting again properly (I still do it now and again if needed) then would try and do trade only contracts... this would ensure a high turn over of cars in the same places which would help keep costs down...

I suspect you will not be able to generate the income you desire working for private sector only ... keep in mind most valets go for around £70 - £90 depending on where you are in the country... even if you get two bookings a day minus tax, vat and expenses you are unlikely to make the money you are after.

I hope this helps - people may not agree but its my 2p


----------



## Miglior

very good advice there ^^


----------



## Beeste

Why not grab a few Kosovans and setup in Asda? Seems to work for Tescos? Easy, peasy money.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

sorry but they are giving our profession sp a bad name


----------



## SDAV

very true,i drive ford transit mate.....

and ref not any money it,as you said,im sure there are a lot of people who will disagree...


----------



## Advanced Driver

I must admit, I have recently seen a lot of hand car washes around. They are VERY cheap, usually £5, and seem to look good from a distance. I'm not a professional (not even close to professional) detailer/valeter, but I don't think many people care that much about their cars, and would probably go for something quick and easy. Many people would probably find the cost too much to have done regularly.

You will probably be trying to compete with the people at supermarkets washing cars with a small bucket of muddy water :doublesho 

If you do choose to go for it, then good luck, I love some of the work I've seen on this site :thumb: .


----------



## adm

i think the only real money to make it worthwhile is in the upper class folks and in detailing rather than valeting. ie doing porsches etc. limited market but its proper money, get a few motors in each week and yer set.


----------



## Craig

As Engine_Swap has said, trade contracts are an excellent way of generating income and they allow for plenty of profit because of the low costs involved. It might be worth contacting dealerships in your area to find out more.

It really depends what you would prefer to spend your day doing, and what you would enjoy more.


----------



## Beeste

I was actually being serious. At the moment there seems to be a gap in the market for these hand wash joints in public places such as supermarkets etc - especially in counties with hosepipe restictions. If you can source the initial outlay and get a contract with a large suermarket you're quids in! Not all the big ones have this yet but I bet they will soon. So get in there quick!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Engine_Swap said:


> There isnt really any money in valeting...


Thats obviously your opinion.

If done right then you can make money at valeting quite easily, in every month of the first 6 months of my valeting business i got busier and busier and beat the previous months profit every time. There was also a well established Valeting business 100 yards around the corner that has been around for over 15 years and i still didnt struggle for customers or to make good money.

Its only becuase i fell out with some people that i decided to jack it in and I'm now Detailing full time and i intend to make more money at it than the valeting :thumb:


----------



## Brazo

Beeste said:


> I was actually being serious. At the moment there seems to be a gap in the market for these hand wash joints in public places such as supermarkets etc - especially in counties with hosepipe restictions. If you can source the initial outlay and get a contract with a large suermarket you're quids in! Not all the big ones have this yet but I bet they will soon. So get in there quick!


Yep couldn't agree more! For £5 I'll rub some gritty water over your car and it will look clean!! And that my friends is what most people want, turn each car over in 5-10 mins if that and your laughing!:lol:


----------



## Clark @ PB

there's one actually just appeared in aberdeen, couple of sponges and thats it!

theyre advertising "wash n wax" for £5, wash and chamois for £3 etc etc..

i'm pretty sure its kids on their hols cos the signs are all painted etc but they're always busy! i drove past today and there was a black maserati 3200GT getting washed, i just cringed lol


----------



## AR-CoolC

Matt
There is more and more money arriving in Lincoln now, and would say that this is probably as good a time as any to have a go at this.

The Uni is now very established, bringing a lot of people into Lincoln, just have a look at the likes of Bracebridge Heath, or the bottom of Newark Road, they can't build all the new houses quick enough.

As has been said, if you can sort the "quick once over" crowd (as this is all most people want) you then talking to lots of people about car care so can push the higher end detailing work.

A good market to aim at might be the "boy/girl race" crowd, they have silly amounts of disposable income, just look how much there willing to spend on a set of bling alloys.

At the company my wife used to work for the bosses used to get one of these valeting fims around to clean all of the company cars each fortnight or so, £10-20 per car, but doing them all in one place at one time certainly cuts down on overheads.

Just my thoughts


----------



## matt

Wow guys, thanks for all your opinions!! Certainly a good mix of views!

Ali, i agree with you about lincoln expanding and the amount of money coming into lincoln now, im just unsure whether i could find enough work to support myself. Having spoken to a couple of dealers they say they use in house employees to valet their forecourt cars. (i see them more as car shampooers and rinsers though) thats all the dealers appear to want, just clean enough to sell?! 

Have you seen the new spring car wash on carholme road and their prices?
They're a drive in "valeting" firm and they are always busy with 3 or 4 cars being done by what appears to be a load of Foogees!
They must be raking it in!!


----------



## CLEAN1T

*Its Good Mate Do It*

do it even if you only make £200-£300 a week....
charge per hour? tell them you work quick....
i tell folk getting a valet once done (it really could do with another 10 hours)
make ur self known locally word of mouth is better than flyers and paper advertising.
i work mobile from the back of my golf (boot holds all)
ive done mobile 5 years & get repeat buisness & no day is the same
i love what i do so i call it getting paid to keep fit..

some folk do want more than a valet - 
but ull enjoy it - why pay someone else when you can have it all.
do 1-2 jobs a day ull be ok...just my view..
if u dont do it ull wish later u had.


----------



## BenP

It all depends on what you can do, what people want, and, most importantly, only doing what people want.

I find it very hard not to detail a car. I get people ring up who just want their car washed and some wax chucked on it, and, being the perfectionist that I am, I find it really hard not to do more. Problem is, you do more, it costs you more, takes you longer, and they won't notice.

I now generally only do full details and any maintenance that is required after that. Sure, I'll give people a weekly wash if they want, but generally only after they've had a full detail to get the car in what I see as an appropriate condition.

Also decide what you're going to market yourself with, quality or price. I'm very much on the quality side, and my clients know that it will cost them more than a lot of other places for the 'same' service, and that it'll take me longer. It's when you start quoting detailing services for valeting prices that you'll find yourself not making any money. I know - I've been there.

Ben


----------



## CLEAN1T

*when they ask price*

i say does it matter if it matters then go else where.
get yourself some nice clients & keep them happy 
they will soon tell jim and sue next door.
sometimes a no means a maybe and a maybe means ok then.


----------



## Beeste

<RANDOM THOUGHTS>

It takes balls and a lot of determination (which I don't have) but the money is definitely there if you can persuade a local supermarket to take on your services - how about a free wash n wax token when the punter spends > £50.00 in the store (like the 5 p off a litre thingy). Or just do what the wash n grit guys currently do and setup a self paying booth. Offer to do it for a trial period so that the supermarket has an exit option.

The trick to getting the money is to be successful at one supermarket and then put a full business plan together to get the services out to other supermarkets in the chain. The fact that Tesco do it means that the market is there and if it is good enough for Tescos then it is good enough etc etc. Offer employment opportunities at the local job centre to get employees. Call it "Splash 'n' Dash" or something equally banal. Start by sending a proportion of the proceeds to a charity. Great PR!.

You won't get rich cleaning people's cars for a living - ever. You will get rich if you own the business that employs the people who clean other people's cars in supermarkets up and down the country.

IF it looks right - ie Professional then it will work. 2 buckets and a sponge and 1 sorry looking teenager ain't gonna do it.
</RANDOM THOUGHTS>
Just wish I had the balls.


----------



## CLEAN1T

*or the local gym*

get a contract with ur local gym (large one)
speak 2 da boss of the gym ask if spare corner.

folks can have cars done whilst in gym 
or as i put to a manager when they join give a free valet or do a valet as a competition or promotion.
ull find mixing buisnesses work.


----------



## matt

so how would you do the supermarket thing?
its not what im looking to do but just interested.
something like 6 quid for a wash n wax and the supermarket gets a quid for every one you do?


----------



## matt

CLEAN1T said:


> get a contract with ur local gym (large one)
> speak 2 da boss of the gym ask if spare corner.
> 
> folks can have cars done whilst in gym
> or as i put to a manager when they join give a free valet or do a valet as a competition or promotion.
> ull find mixing buisnesses work.


That sounds like a good possibility!

Keep em coming guys!


----------



## Beeste

Doh - double post :wall:


----------



## matt

Does anyone know where i should go to kit the van out equipment wise?


----------



## BenP

Getting the kit is quite easy - look at cleaning supplies companies. Racking the van out is another matter and isn't that cheap, well, not if you don't want ply wood anyway. I'm gong to use these people:

www.bottltd.co.uk

Ben


----------



## Andy_Green

matt said:


> Wow guys, thanks for all your opinions!! Certainly a good mix of views!
> 
> Ali, i agree with you about lincoln expanding and the amount of money coming into lincoln now, im just unsure whether i could find enough work to support myself. Having spoken to a couple of dealers they say they use in house employees to valet their forecourt cars. (i see them more as car shampooers and rinsers though) thats all the dealers appear to want, just clean enough to sell?!
> 
> Have you seen the new spring car wash on carholme road and their prices?
> They're a drive in "valeting" firm and they are always busy with 3 or 4 cars being done by what appears to be a load of Foogees!
> They must be raking it in!!


Hello mate, anther detailer from Lincoln here. As Ali said there seems to be afew peeps popping up in Lincoln now. I've had similar thoughts about setting up a mobile valeting service but at the current time with a new mortgage to think about the time just aint right. I live few streets down from the Spring Carwash place on Carholme (so close i can here the jetwasher going when im in my garden). Got to say they are super busy all the time, from like 8 in the morning till 6 at night weekends, agree they must be making some money, ideal place to get noticed when people are driving past etc. I see some nice cars in there.

Personally think money can be made washing premium cars and establishing yourself a nice client base with regular customers. Lincoln is attracting some decent wages now and thats only gonna increase. Anyway good luck with whatever you decide, and look out for a lincoln meet if we ever get one organised.... :thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

Have a look at Autobrite's website, they do full packages for mobile valeting and I think Mark is quite happy to tailor the products to suit your needs. As for can you make money... hell yes, a mate of mine on a bad week makes 1k (obviously less costs etc) and on a good one 1.5k, although he does live on the south coast, he is a mobile only valeter and doesn't do details.

I think the best thing to do is work out what your market is, detail or valet, do a price structure to suit the market and go from there, remember though that in really bad weather months (winter) you'll be doing less, and unless you can sort premises to work from, car dealers would be perfect at this time of year.

I'd say go for it, you'll never know until you try, plus if its your only source of income you'll work harder to make it work.


----------



## Andy_Green

a couple of valeting firms already in lincoln;

Squeaky Clean

Mobile Clean Valeting


----------



## matt

Thanks for all your help guys, and its great to hear from you fellas in Lincoln!
At least you know the city and whether it can support a new valeting firm.

Thanks Andy ive seen those companies too.

They are the 2 main firms to beat! lmao! :lol:


----------



## matt

Shooter, i cant find anything on Autobrite's website about equipment??


----------



## AR-CoolC

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php?cPath=171&osCsid=898405631f96511451f29feb7d6a0089


----------



## matt

AR-CoolC said:


> http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php?cPath=171&osCsid=898405631f96511451f29feb7d6a0089


Thanks mate, was looking on th eir valeting site!! Doh!!


----------



## Brazo

I think if you can get a few cars under your belt and do a bloody good job, exceeding perhaps what you are being paid for, then word will spread.

I know a few people on here have used flyers/cards with limited sucsess. Word of mouth is best imo!!

By the way dealerships will use you once they know what you can achieve for their more discerning - sorry awkward customers


----------



## andycap

Hi, good thread ive enjoyed reading the posts!

I started up my own Mobile Valeting Business roughly 5 months ago, and its going really well, im not making a massive fortune, but the hours im actualy working reflect why, which means theres a great margin for improvement, if i can maintain my week by week profit increase which I have been achieving sofar, then I should be ok.

Few things to consider (just from my own experience), whatever your budget is for starting up, always budget a little more, cos like everything in life we always underestimate how much things will cost when we venture something new. In heinsight buying one of those Autobrite Packages (or something similar), isnt such a bad idea, they might look alot in cost, but i have probably spent close to that amount anyway buying seperate, and its annoying going to a job knowing you aint got a couple of things you really should need!

Theres lots of other things to pay for which you may or may not overlook when drawing together a plan, things like an accountant, van signwriting, t-shirts, Insurance (this is a must), leaflets etc, its all expensive.

Try and get a van with a side loading door, i made the mistake of buying an 03 Vaxhall combo which i love, but i wish id gone for one with a SLD.

A decent Jetwash is important, bearning in mind some days you want to be flying from one job to the next with little hassle, my old jetwash was OK, but it gradualy got worse and started holding me up so i got a better one. Alot of my stuff is off Ebay, i really couldnt affort to buy all my stuff brand new, and everything i have had off ebay has been spot on. Its worth researching your prices, it can save you a fortune.

Advertising yourself is obviously the most important thing, and the hardest, its expensive and theres people doing exactly the same thing out there as you are already!

I could only really afford leaflets, I made a design on the PC and got 1000 made up, I had them printed in full colour and on glossy thick paper, they looked mint... but 1000 leaflets you can **** up the wall in a matter of hours, but gained me a few customers, so I had 5000 very basic, normal ones on blue paper printed up. MISTAKE, Ive delivered around 2000 of these and not one phonecall back, so you may want to try the theory for yourself, but in my experience DONT be a tight bugger on the leaflets, it dont work.

Obviously Word Of Mouth will have to be your main source of advertising... unless youve got a couple of grand in the bank to go mad with!, I made sure every job I did, and still do, is spot on, maybe doing a few more little bits for the customer than they are paying for... this may not be the best aproach, but i have had alot of recommendations, and my regulars list is up to about twenty as well as anything else/new that comes in.

One thing to consider with car valeting, customers dont really, in most cases.. NEED there car cleaning, they WANT it cleaning, its a nice luxury, unlike a plumber who is called out to fix something that needs fixing, so maybe focus your work and advertising at the more wealthy areas where you live. Maybe its a miss conception from myself but generaly new estates with large houses gain me alot of business... theres alot of keeping up with the jones's goes off which is good for you!

Remember to take into consideration you are always at the mercy of the weather, wind/rain/sun all make things a ******* to do, invest in a canopy definately. It will be interesting to see how i cope over the Autumn/Winter months when the weather changes for the worst, both customer wise and working in it.

Having a weekend off work is a thing of the past for me, because alot of work is generated around this time, obviously people are at work etc during the week. Sorting yourself out with a generator is a must for carpark/place of work jobs (I havnt got one yet its nxt on my list)

Im hoping to go into the more up market end, detailing cars.. because theres more reward in it, as like others have mentioned about there own attitudes, im too a perfectionist and its quite painfull do to half a job on a car that needs a good detail.
Im not going to start this off properly till i have all the equiptment and knowledge I need, but im getting there slowly.

One last thing, starting up your own business is a massive decision. One thing i have really noticed is unlike when i was employed by someone else i had less stress & worry to deal with, my only real work related issues were having to go work, being at work, and when payday was, everything else around me wasnt my problem. 
Now having my own business it is hard to switch off, and you worry about when the next phonecall will come?... how do i get more business?.. did i do a decent enough job of that last car?.. etc etc. it is quite stressfull. However you need to keep in mind the fact that you can do what you want, how you want, when you want, and you aint working for some idiot who gets payed too much. Theres two sides to consider. Main thing is to keep focused and accept that it takes time to get to where you want, but hopefully it will be worth it!

Sorry for the lost post, im not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but you might be able to take some of that info and put it to use. Im still learning myself but it a scary prospect going alone.

Martin


----------



## db_abz

Excellent post Andycap :thumb: 

Like most things, the best advice you can get is from someone who's already "been there, done that".
Some very good points in there.

Dave


----------



## matt

Thanks martin, good advice. 

The mobile phone retailer i work for is going to make an announcement tomorrow about whats gonna happen regards making us all redundant, so i should have a clearer idea of what and when its gonna happen. Cacking myself now actually  

9 weeks pay is all i'd get in redundancy money. 1 weeks pay for every year worked. Pants.....


----------



## Nick666

Excellent advice Martin - sounds like you've worked hard!

That's rubbish isnt it, 9 weeks redundancy... so many employers are so stingy its no wonder they often have such high turnover rates.

Best of luck to both of you - I hope everything goes well!


----------



## squeal

been doing mobile valeting for myself now for 2 years-before that for another company for too many years-i disagree with people sayin there is no money in it-and i reckon at the moment it is still big business until people actually open their eyes.i too am a perfectionist and cringe when people waffle on about all they want is a wax when their faded red astra is in dire need of some renovation-however-the public want a general tidy up may it be weekly,fortnightly etc..or even once in a blue moon-talking sake a mini valet inc,wash,dry.wheels n tyres.hoover.mats cleaned.clean int plastic and glass-that makes them feel happy and if u charge approx 20 quid for that depending on vehichle size,it should take u about 45 mins to an hour-not bad if u get only 5 cars a day.problem is detailing is for enthusiasts at the moment in this country-or people with major money.its big in america mainly because of wether issues and the products there..but as a business in the uk to put food on the table.feel free to pm me and i'll give u all info i can mate


----------



## stevie040

I have been doing this for a while now only on weekends though and when i can get time off work. At the moment everything as he been done by hand so not very risky. Now im looking at using my Biltema Cyclo, so really if im going to be using things like this i need insurance. What is the cost of insurance and who provides it? Thanks


----------



## Jay Herts

I have been doing this job for 6years if you want any specific advise feel free to pm me ,valeting money can pay well it of course depends on your personal situation and of course your location:buffer:


----------



## CLEAN1T

*keeping ur car clean is good and*

i clean my car every second day or every day windows etc polish at least once a week or twice..

the cars cleaner than me,,,,,

I GET LOADS OF WORK by chatting to folk and talking cars.... once they see mines they say or i comment on theres i put the idea to them & they go for it all the times . i get 75% of my clients through this SHOWING MINE OFF method..
works well.
....i also give a 100ml spray with my details for free with every job "here have a freebie" i say (ur special) lol...

it costs me a measly 90p a pop but lasts ages & will remind them there car needs done again smells good 2.


----------



## matt

It seems there alot of conflicting opinions as to whether its a viable business or not. I mean lincoln is fairly small and the main car dealers arnt interested as they already have valeters doing their cars so i reckon i could come unstuck in the colder months


----------



## matt

woa massive sig, how do i resize it?


----------



## matt

deleted


----------



## empsburna

i'l resize it for you if you want?

//edit - not the best picture to resize


----------



## matt

empsburna said:


> i'l resize it for you if you want?
> 
> //edit - not the best picture to resize


Fanks!!!


----------



## matt

wheres it gone?


----------



## Seymour

im looking at going part time at the moment as well.i was just wondering where do you get the hot water to fill up the buckets when doing a job.do u ask if you can use their taps or have somewhere within the vans?


----------



## Alex L

Seymour said:


> im looking at going part time at the moment as well.i was just wondering where do you get the hot water to fill up the buckets when doing a job.do u ask if you can use their taps or have somewhere within the vans?


I always say to customers i'll need access to electric and water, they never have a problem:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

Alex L said:


> I always say to customers i'll need access to electric and water, they never have a problem:thumb:


Thats exactly what I have been doing, however I'm now looking at a mid sized van (Nissan Primastar) so I can have on-board water and electricity etc, especially with clients who want their cars doing at the office. I know this is a big step/expense but one which I feel is worth it in the long run.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

i have water and a genny in the van , but its werth a simple off handish question to a customer , oh btw is there access to water and power , and more often or not the hose is out waiting for me :thumb:


----------



## matt

so how du heat the water on board????


----------



## ardandy

I'm i the same situation, although I'm going to di it p/t at weekends and evenings until it takes off.

Great thread!


----------



## matt

ardandy said:


> I'm i the same situation, although I'm going to di it p/t at weekends and evenings until it takes off.
> 
> Great thread!


so have you got a van and equipment mate?


----------



## ardandy

In the process of. Doing the Autoglym Valeting Course in a month or so, mainly so I can say 'professionally trained by autoglym'! to people, sounds good.

Going to save up and buy the van and equipment in one go, around next spring time, when the weather starts getting better. Going into the winter months isn't probably the best time to start a partially seasonable business.

I reckon £4,500 should get me the van and equipment (£2k for a 2nd hand van, not going to go nuts 1st time!).

Of course you've got insurance, accountants fee etc on top!

Found a good site for equipment (as a benchmark anyway).

www.totallyclean.co.uk

They're parent company does 3, 3 days courses teaching valeting but they're around £550 each!


----------



## matt

so how much is th AG course and how many days?


----------



## Finerdetails

ardandy said:


> In the process of. Doing the Autoglym Valeting Course in a month or so, mainly so I can say 'professionally trained by autoglym'! to people, sounds good.
> 
> Going to save up and buy the van and equipment in one go, around next spring time, when the weather starts getting better. Going into the winter months isn't probably the best time to start a partially seasonable business.
> 
> I reckon £4,500 should get me the van and equipment (£2k for a 2nd hand van, not going to go nuts 1st time!).
> 
> Of course you've got insurance, accountants fee etc on top!
> 
> Found a good site for equipment (as a benchmark anyway).
> 
> www.totallyclean.co.uk
> 
> They're parent company does 3, 3 days courses teaching valeting but they're around £550 each!


think I'll sack the actual detailing and just teach others instead....


----------



## ardandy

www.smithspowerclean.co.uk - The expensive but extensive training people.

You have to go through the trade buyer to get on the Autoglym course it but it's a much more manageable £160+VAT!


----------



## matt

ardandy said:


> www.smithspowerclean.co.uk - The expensive but extensive training people.
> 
> You have to go through the trade buyer to get on the Autoglym course it but it's a much more manageable £160+VAT!


Go through the trade buyer?????  
do you mean you have to set up an agreement to be supplied by them?
how long is the course?


----------



## Refined Reflections

Well a slight change in plans, now not having a Nissan Primastar, rather getting a Renault Traffic, actually the same van under a different badge, but got a great deal on a pre registered one (so they could bump their sales figures) and its also got the air con pack so I can drive in comfort. Its being delivered on Thursday next week


----------



## ardandy

You can't just go on the course, it's trade (no public) only. The companies that are dotted around the country who come to you with the big van and sell you the Autoglym Trade Range.

Go on www.autoglym.co.uk and on the top right drop down menu go to find a franchisee (or something) and find your local one. You'd have to book the course through them.


----------



## matt

shooter said:


> Well a slight change in plans, now not having a Nissan Primastar, rather getting a Renault Traffic, actually the same van under a different badge, but got a great deal on a pre registered one (so they could bump their sales figures) and its also got the air con pack so I can drive in comfort. Its being delivered on Thursday next week


Nice one mate!! 
Question..do you really need a van that big??!!
Isnt that the massive one?
Ive been looking at the peugeot expert. comfortably get a 400lt tank in and jenny and tools! 

And aircon you lucky sod!!


----------



## ardandy

I was thinking about a midsize one. On a 2k budget I'd be able to get about an S reg Nissan Vanette.


----------



## Refined Reflections

The one I'm getting is the low roof short wheel base so actually its not a lot bigger outside than a Vauxhall combo, stands just under 2m high and a 5 cubic metre load space.

Did look at the Expert but if you look at their load carrying limits the Expert is about 851kg and remember that water weighs roughly 1kg per lt so 400lt is 1/2 you load limit, add generators, pressure washers, vacuum and other stuff plus products you'll soon add another 400kg. Whereas the Traffic has a load limit of 1200kg so I have room to spare thus hopefully it won't be so taxed.


----------



## matt

shooter said:


> The one I'm getting is the low roof short wheel base so actually its not a lot bigger outside than a Vauxhall combo, stands just under 2m high and a 5 cubic metre load space.
> 
> Did look at the Expert but if you look at their load carrying limits the Expert is about 851kg and remember that water weighs roughly 1kg per lt so 400lt is 1/2 you load limit, add generators, pressure washers, vacuum and other stuff plus products you'll soon add another 400kg. Whereas the Traffic has a load limit of 1200kg so I have room to spare thus hopefully it won't be so taxed.


Yeah, the expert hdi comes with 915kg as it has a more powerful engine.
Just no air con on any of their models 

Also a 250lt tank is good for about 8 cars so i woldnt need 400lt one really.

So what make is your van? Ive seen the vauxhall, renault and nissan and they look identical??

Edit.
just read ur earlier post. the traffic!


----------



## Refined Reflections

Well van arrived nice and early this morning, I didn't ask what time they left Stockport but sat nav tells me its close to 275 miles to Norwich. Now starting to get ply to panel it over the weekend, plus insulate to help reduce any probs with freezing (though going to add heater for overnight use in winter) Wanted 400lt so I could ensure more than enough water, plus bought tank from someone who up graded to 1000lt and it was seriously cheaper than 250lt.

Drives really well and very comfortable, just like an oversized car (though high enough to look down into most cars  )

Will get some pics when I get things sorted, seriously needs a clean though but that'll have to wait a little bit, more shopping needed


----------



## matt

nice one shooter keep me posted. looking forward to some pics!!!


----------



## matt

Shooter, have you got any pics sorted yet mate?


----------



## Refined Reflections

Sorry totally forgot  I'll take some in a bit, not everything is in there as now working out more racking etc, but there will be enough to get the gist.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

What a great thread, im also thinking of getting a mobile valeting business up an running and have got some great ideas and info from this thread, good stuff.


----------



## Grizzle

shooter said:


> Sorry totally forgot  I'll take some in a bit, not everything is in there as now working out more racking etc, but there will be enough to get the gist.


woohoo get some up man i've been looking at a vauxhall vivaro 16k on the clock 8 grand its a SWB 1.9cdti


----------



## extreme-detail

i`m planning a merc vito

thought i would just keep it mercs


----------



## Grizzle

2004 MERCEDES-BENZ VITO 109 CDI LONG Panel Van
GREY, 26342 Miles, 2 Registered Keepers, Power Steering, Dual Passenger Seats, Ply Lined, Stereo, SWB, Truckman Top, Mint Condition, Electric Windows, Alloy Wheels, UK Vehicle, £9750 + VAT


----------



## Refined Reflections

OK, here's a couple, sorry its part empty but just doing new racking for the other stuff, but at least you get an idea...


----------



## extreme-detail

my brother is looking out for 1 for me as he is a van salesman for merc :thumb:


----------



## matt

Wow! mate, that looks the don!!!!!!!!!
nice work!
where did u get those clear boxes from?


----------



## Grizzle

boxes are from staples.

whats right at the bulk head? water tank??

Nice though

What model is it


----------



## Refined Reflections

Yep boxes from Staples, well worth the money as lids lock down and they also double as steps when you forget to sling them in the back 

It is a 400lt water tank in the case by the bulkhead, boxed it in so I could stack/sit gear on top.

Its a Renault Trafic 100 27dci SWB low top, its about the best van I have ever driven, much better than the Vito I used to drive, more like a car than a van. This van swallows gear like a tardis, even fully loaded it shifts


----------



## Grizzle

Absolute sweet man. Best of luck very professional looking.

You got pics of the outside??....

Have you detailed it yet dressed the tyres lol


----------



## matt

Yeah mate it looks awesome! u lucky sod u!!!


----------



## CK888

Lovely setup and a good choice of exterior colour too - very classy.

Good luck with business mate:thumb:


----------



## Refined Reflections

Just a quick outside pic, still have to wax and dress it properly, but luckily as its new it still looks good without anything 










And thanks for the comments, and support. Though all support should in my mind be aimed at everyone who makes a living at doing something they love, be they new or established.


----------



## ardandy

Have you got a website?


----------



## matt

i tried searching for refinedreflections.co.uk but it doesnt seem to exist?


----------



## phat_gadgy

matt said:


> i tried searching for refinedreflections.co.uk but it doesnt seem to exist?


http://www.refinedreflections.co.uk works fine for me.


----------



## CHASS

Looks great and all the best.


----------



## Tigger

Myself and a mate wanted to start something up in N.Ireland but haven't a clue where to start


----------



## matt

Tigger said:


> Myself and a mate wanted to start something up in N.Ireland but haven't a clue where to start


Market research is first step mate. Find out if the market is big enough in your area to support you salary wise. 2-3 cars a day is the average for most mobile valeters 3-4 hrs a car dependant on what the customer wants doing.
Detailing rather than valeting is a whole new thread! :wave: :thumb:


----------



## GoldLude

matt said:


> Go through the trade buyer?????
> do you mean you have to set up an agreement to be supplied by them?
> how long is the course?


Matt, Ive done the Auto Glym course, of the top of my head i think it was 2/3 days, cost about £120ish. Each course is open for up to 6 delegates. when i did mine there was only 4 of us.

only one guy on my course was in the motor trade the rest of us were going to do this as a side line from our full time jobs. dont worry about what the web site says, "that its not open to the public". Just give them a call and tell them what you want to do and they should give you course dates.

Once you have completed your AG course you will be eligibal to purchase ag products trade. there is usually one or two franchise guys that work each county selling ag products to all the local shops, garages and anyother car cleaning business in your area.

Meguires also do a course but not too sure on costs etc.

Remember research your area before you invest too much time & money.

Regards

Gavin


----------



## m500dpp

a couple of years back we did a charity car wash at our company in aid of Children in need. Between 9 and 1 we washed 26 cars at £5 a time - £130!!!
Learned quite a lot:
- People dont know how to wash their cars
- People dont want to wash their cars - they prefer to pay someone
- People are increasingly lazy, if they can get their car washed without effort they will pay (hence the popularity of the kosovan car wash at Tescos)
- We had to stop because of work but we were turning people away!

In most company cars parks there are loads of decent cars, that people can generally afford to have washed - valeted. I would start off approaching these companys and get permission to come in each week (wont cost anything either unlike a supermarket franchise) - get there early and take the bookings as people arrive.

It could start with just car washes (but a whole day at £7.50 per car = £200!) Then one or 2 would ask for a full valet, then a detail etc.

When you complete a car leave an invoice with recommendation perhaps a valet or machine wash where appropriate - would present a very professional profile. Then the drivers would ask you to do their spouses cars etc and your reputation would get around quite quickly.

I think there are real opportunities in doing this, and the profitability of doing many cars in one place is so much better than travelling between jobs and wasting time........


----------



## S-M

i will give you some advice from my side of the fence.

most people will cringe or look down, but i am not doing this for the "love of paint" or whatever, i used to around 10 years back, but now i am a steely businessman and don't give a fook 

i run an conveyor carwash franchise
this enables me to have a proper base for my valeting business with no rates to pay.

this are vastly superior to any hand wash for the main reason, you make much more money then any hand wash owner ever will.

hand washes pop in in a few days time, they tend to hang around for 2/3 years and then close down, its a good way to waste your own time.
this is why

Me and a mate who also runs another local conveyour wash close to me have spoken with the owners of the local hand wash places, they have told us

the problem with car washes is that its always all or nothing, as soon as th Sun is out, everybody wants there car cleaned, when the weather is bad, nobody will show up, this is a staffing nightmare

1. they are never "busy" they just look "busy" due to the time it takes to wash 1 car, a hand wash "busy day" is 100 cars, a busy day at my wash is 460cars in one day, that is with only 2 staff working (do the maths!!!!)
2. on "busy" days they need stupid amounts of labour to help get the workload done, you are talking 7/8/9 staff to help gets the cars done.
3. water rates can be CRAZY, as can the cost of chemicals.

people might think £5 a time to wash a car = easy money, it is not, not by a long shot, it takes one of my staff 60 secs max to jet wash the wheels down before he puts the car into the conveyor, why rely on people to do the work when a machine never shows up late, never skives, never spends 25 mins on the phone ringing his mates.

my wash is on track to do 40,000 cars this year, this is with 1 full time staff member and 1 part time bloke, there is no way on gods earth a hand wash could get anywhere near that kind of figure.

my valeting business also brought in an easy 22k last year, which pretty much pays for my full time staffs wages and holidays. my site 5 years ago was bringing in 80k a year with valeting for a different franchise owner, but he had 4 full time staff, the work is there when/if i need it

its a complete no brainer, although trying to base a "detailing business" at a conveyor wash might not work, a simple valeting setup will be fine.

worth thinking about, do you want to make money, or do you love paintwork to much


----------



## S-M

forgot to add, you can still do decent enough work, rather then £50 scrappers that turn up

this is not my website
this is somebody down south running the same kind of carwash franchise

http://www.hvaleting.co.uk/gallery.asp

he has a nice regular customers gallery.

i don't really want to give "my" details to much because i have already been in trouble before for comments made against the carwash, that i put on a different message board, and i cant be arsed with the hassle TBH 
i do belive one of my regular customers has just had his car featured in one of the latest jap performance mags  although i dont want to post the pic from my gallery incase the bloody people at head office give me gip again (i am a mole LOL )










some of you may have worked out my user-name if you have seen my posts on other message boards though 

rich from polished bliss might


----------



## matt

ARC carwash by any chance?


----------



## S-M

couldn't possibly say


----------



## Brazo

S-M said:


> i will give you some advice from my side of the fence.
> 
> most people will cringe or look down, but i am not doing this for the "love of paint" or whatever, i used to around 10 years back, but now i am a steely businessman and don't give a fook
> 
> i run an conveyor carwash franchise
> this enables me to have a proper base for my valeting business with no rates to pay.
> 
> this are vastly superior to any hand wash for the main reason, you make much more money then any hand wash owner ever will.
> 
> hand washes pop in in a few days time, they tend to hang around for 2/3 years and then close down, its a good way to waste your own time.
> this is why
> 
> Me and a mate who also runs another local conveyour wash close to me have spoken with the owners of the local hand wash places, they have told us
> 
> the problem with car washes is that its always all or nothing, as soon as th Sun is out, everybody wants there car cleaned, when the weather is bad, nobody will show up, this is a staffing nightmare
> 
> 1. they are never "busy" they just look "busy" due to the time it takes to wash 1 car, a hand wash "busy day" is 100 cars, a busy day at my wash is 460cars in one day, that is with only 2 staff working (do the maths!!!!)
> 2. on "busy" days they need stupid amounts of labour to help get the workload done, you are talking 7/8/9 staff to help gets the cars done.
> 3. water rates can be CRAZY, as can the cost of chemicals.
> 
> people might think £5 a time to wash a car = easy money, it is not, not by a long shot, it takes one of my staff 60 secs max to jet wash the wheels down before he puts the car into the conveyor, why rely on people to do the work when a machine never shows up late, never skives, never spends 25 mins on the phone ringing his mates.
> 
> my wash is on track to do 40,000 cars this year, this is with 1 full time staff member and 1 part time bloke, there is no way on gods earth a hand wash could get anywhere near that kind of figure.
> 
> my valeting business also brought in an easy 22k last year, which pretty much pays for my full time staffs wages and holidays. my site 5 years ago was bringing in 80k a year with valeting for a different franchise owner, but he had 4 full time staff, the work is there when/if i need it
> 
> its a complete no brainer, although trying to base a "detailing business" at a conveyor wash might not work, a simple valeting setup will be fine.
> 
> worth thinking about, do you want to make money, or do you love paintwork to much


There is a market for all apsects of valeting/detailing and often the lowest forms (in our eyes!) and please don't take offence - I know you won't! are the most profitable!!

The conveyer car wash is a money spinner and you know it! - We know it! Go for it!!


----------



## jedi-knight83

matt said:


> Also a 250lt tank is good for about 8 cars so i woldnt need 400lt one really.


this may have been mentioned... but i have a 600L tank in my van and i can do 3 - 4 cars with this if im doing a proper job.


----------



## matt

jedi-knight83 said:


> this may have been mentioned... but i have a 600L tank in my van and i can do 3 - 4 cars with this if im doing a proper job.


Sh1t mate thats alot of water!!


----------



## Refined Reflections

With my 400lt tank i can do 3 cars, however this is rinse wheels after cleaning, then arches and under sills, then foam, rinse, foam + 2 bucket, rinse. I guess if I just rinsed once I could do more cars, but there again I'm not looking to do more than 3 a day anyway.


----------



## ardandy

Which is a better way to do it?

A unit or a mobile set up?

I'm thinking all yr round here.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

ardandy said:


> Which is a better way to do it?
> 
> A unit or a mobile set up?
> 
> I'm thinking all yr round here.


I'm starting a mobile valeting business, but for poor weather im investing in a cover or awning (sp?), i just feel its more convienient for the customer if im mobile rather than them having to bring their car to me, plus set up costs get higher with premesis and theres more to lose if it goes pear-shape,, at least with a mobile set-up if all goes wrong i can re-coup most of my investment.


----------



## squeal

i have a 480 litre tank but use a pump spray for pre cleaner such as powerwash 4,then rinse hand wash and rinse-this allows me 5 cars a day-possibly 6 but that would be pushin it i think-6 cinquecentos lol


----------



## Autoshine

Reading through this I am glad to see that there are some other sensible types about!-Thank you

There is a good earning potential from valeting/detailing ect. But the actual 'cleaning' is a small part of what makes it 'tick'!

I would happily help anyone with any links to kit, chems or just hard earned info.

I would also put up pics of my 'rig' if I knew how to do it!:lol:


----------



## Finerdetails

Autoshine said:


> I would also put up pics of my 'rig' if I knew how to do it!:lol:


email to me if you want and I will post them up for you :thumb: :wave:

[email protected]


----------



## ianFRST

im still looking for insurance if you can help on that one? lol


----------



## ardandy

Swinton if you can get through to them.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

coversure they are in swindon , ask for lloyd davis 08704 585652.
saved more than a £150 on my trade policy


----------



## Bradley

If you do two full valets at £80 each = £160, minus tax and expenses, you could still earn £30k a year. Not bad considering the average wage is around £21k. Try it part time is good advice, i think. Spend £1500ish on a clean van and tools ( most of which you probably have) and see.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

my set up costs were about 5k and 3k of that was for the van , it has to be reliable and also in very good condition , nothing werse than a valeter turning up in a crappy van , doesnt give the correct immpression


----------



## Bryman

when i started being a self employed electrician, i left my job and got a part time one, doing deliverys, something completly different, but worked in my favour in many ways.

i was driving 3days aweek and the rest of the week i was being an electrician, to start of with in my case i had friends and family asking me to do stuff, so it was good, the benifit from driving was that i was meeting peeps and they would say oh you new, what do you do, so then i would tell them, now that gave me either electrical work at place i was deleivering or their homes, from there it went onto word or mouth, and believe me this is the best way to advertise, i have never advertised and i`m doing all right, adventually when you feel the time is right you leave the part time job

hth

gl 2 u


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE

i can see why your avatars a snail , never seen a quick sparky in my life .lol


----------



## ardandy

When you quote people, do you look at it and then tut, saying "it looks expensive!"


----------



## Bryman

peter richards said:


> i can see why your avatars a snail , never seen a quick sparky in my life .lol


lol, i have to say in my defence, i`m fairly quick, once the cup of tea and natter is out of the way,lol

imo the quicker i finish the quicker i can get home and either see my little 2 year old or get on the computer

or in some cases clean the car, lol


----------



## Alex L

ardandy said:


> When you quote people, do you look at it and then tut, saying "it looks expensive!"


I thought that applied to every single type of tradesman?


----------



## Bryman

ardandy said:


> When you quote people, do you look at it and then tut, saying "it looks expensive!"


its always expensive at the beginning, i gotta say i built my tool collection over a period of time, and borrowed a few, started of with really second hand tools, but replaced them with newer and better as the money started comin in

don`t 4get liability ins, very important you have that, its only a couple of quid a month, but if something should go wrong, its not coming out of your pocket, some companys offer tool insurance aswell, even if you loose them, the amount of houses that have got my tools under their floor boards,


----------



## Autoshine

young_guns said:


> email to me if you want and I will post them up for you :thumb: :wave:
> 
> [email protected]


Cheers will dig them out and get them over.:thumb:


----------



## The Big Yin

What a great read this has been I am looking at the possibility of this too 

Seen a fully kitted van for £3k close by its only smal but worth the outlay i think as im sure the money could be made in a year to pay it back and have a healthy income doing it part time 
Thanks Guys


----------



## dominic84

Hi, I'm new to this forum and run my own valeting company so I would like to offer this advice on starting your own valeting business:

Keep your start-up costs as low as possible. You don't need a brand new van and the equipment and materials you will require can be bought for around £600. When it comes to advertising low cost flyers are a great alternative to expensive directory listings such as Yellow Pages etc. Consider going round car parks placing flyers under windscreen wipers.

Always, always, always do a good job. This is very important as good word of mouth and building up repeat custom will be vital to your business. When you have completed a valet ask the customer to check the car and make sure they are completely satisfied. Phone the customer a day later to check they are still happy and if they aren't offer to rectify the problem free of charge.

Set a clear and consistent pricing structure, you should aim for around £20 an hour, that way after tax, materials, fuel etc you will be on more than 10 an hour take home. This means that for example a 'mini valet' at £30 should take no more than 1 and 1/2 hours to complete. I would suggest you offer a Mini Valet £30 (1 hour 30 mins) a Standard Valet £60 (3 hours) and a Executive Valet £90 (4 hours 30 mins). Always state that you charge extra for heavily soiled cars and make that judgement when you arrive. It's better to have a customer refuse to pay extra and lose the job than to undercut yourself. You should offer additional services such as paintwork renovation and fabric protection etc.

Good sources of potential business come from three main sectors; private, commercial and trade. Private and trade customers are self explanatory, commercial customers are two fold, firstly you may clean a companies pool cars but you may also on fortnightly basis spend a day on site valeting staff vehicles. Some sources you should target include, car dealers, car hire companies, taxi firms, couriers, funeral directors, driving instructors the list is endless...

Attend either the Auto Smart or Auto Glym training course, these courses will teach you how to valet for a living - quite a different thing from spending hours and hours on your own car at home.

Invest in a quality website and business cards; try graphics4less.com who will provide a 10 page website, logo design, 250 business cards and a letterhead template for £100. On that note make sure that you wear a uniform, buy plain tops and use iron on transfer paper to apply your logo.

I could offer more advice but I think these are the main points, if you have any questions I'll be happy to answer them.

Hope this is helpful to people.


----------



## DrWho

Wow, amazing topic this is...have just spent more than an hour on reading all those comments in detail! 

I also have some early plans on starting a mobile cleaning service. Getting up & running doesn't really takes much, been reading on that alot lately. For me the hardest thing in this business seems to be setting a correct price. You need to get yourself paid, products & equipment, fuel, van costs, taxes,...

Another practical thing which I wonder about: if you have a 500lt watertank, how & where do you fill this? I don't see myself getting it connected to my watertap at home  Might be a silly question but it's one of those things...


----------



## haxbyscoobs

if your not on a water meter there's no stopping you filling up from your home water supply!!


----------



## DrWho

haxbyscoobs said:


> if your not on a water meter there's no stopping you filling up from your home water supply!!


Dunno how things are done over there in the UK, but over here every watertap (home-use or business) is connected to a meter. Only thing to get free water over here would be a rainwaterwell.


----------



## [email protected]

A nice topic this is!!

We are specialists in setting up Mobile Valeters with top quality machines and products. We have over 20 years experience with all the valeting trade and how the business runs today. We can give free advice on Vans,baffled water tanks,pressure washers and generators etc etc & now even training. So please if there are any query's that anybody has please PM me and i will try to help anybody as much as possible.

Mark


----------



## Brazo

Matt I am maybe thinking this thread could go in the guides section and I could change the title to starting up as a valeter as there is some great advice in it??


----------



## matt

^^Mark, agreed^^ :thumb:


----------



## C6REW

Some great advice from some sound people here. I will add a little as a business man and someone who has trained sales people.

To start your valeting business you must first of all decide how much you WANT or perhaps NEED to earn.

Based on this figure you can easily work backwards calculating how many cars you will have to work on to get to this figure. As mentioned previously make sure you take into account all of your operating costs and tax.

Once you are serious about this, I strongly suggest you get VAT registered if you expect your turnover to get near the threshold. Cannot remember what this is but you can check on the web. The advantage of being VAT registered is reclaiming from all of your purchases the VAT content.

Being VAT registered will of course be OK with a sale to a business but may restrict you with private people.

Personally, having made sure I could do the job, I would approach small businesses in units. As a business man I would sometimes find it difficult to wash the car over a weekend. Naturally now armed with all the information on this site. NO ONE touches my car! However, there are lots of people/businesses out there where the need is very huge.

Working for yourself is not as daunting as you would be led to believe. It is rewarding knowing that getting up early is for your benefit and your pocket.

However, apart from the early days of your business, DO NOT under any circumstances over work! This sounds daft but if you work too much you will become unproductive and in the business you want to go into, mistakes are a problem! And of course costly, both in pocket and reputation.

I run a business that should have another 12 people. I insist we work normal hours and apart from one day between Christmas and New Year when we blitz the office, we DO NOT work weekends. I have breakfast with my Daughter almost every day and dinner with her almost every evening. Once Friday comes I am delighted to leave the office and have a fun packed weekend. Having suffered ME due to burning myself out, believe me this if crucial information!

Get yourself a simple accounting package, I suggest Quickbooks which is straightforward and easy to use and with a little investigation will give you important information about the success of your business.

Be prepared for set backs! You may get a day where a couple of good bookings get canceled. Customers cannot predict what will happen in their lives as you cannot predict what will happen in yours. As soon as you can do not be in a position where this days loss is devastating to the cash flow of the business. Make sure you are not rude to the customer as a result. Be understanding of his problems and re book another day. Perhaps and you will have to ask others in the trade you would have a small percentage or set figure the customer would pay for a cancellation.

Spend within your means! Do not go out and buy a flash motor because you want one, that will come later when you start to succeed.

I am sure they are still available, have a search on the web for business forecasting software. Look for a few and get a simple one. This will allow you to do a cash flow forecast which is important to your survival. GET YOUR HEAD AROUND IT! Believe me it will pay off!

I have been into companies where their turnover has been good and their profitability has been good, but because the owner/MD did not understand the cash flow and overall profitability of the business they where starved of cash and spent too much on trivial things!

Simple logic really, buy something for £50, sell it for £60. Seems good, but if you have to pay the £50 before you get the £60, where is the funding coming from. And by the way, when you have paid the £50 and have still not got the £60, you will have to pay another £50 to do another £60 job. So at this point you are £100 out of pocket and no money has come back. I know this is simple but believe me that is how simple it is. I have seen £1million turnover companies go out of business because of a £10k bad debt!

Beware of the pub business man, the lads who try to tell you what you should and should not do! Have they run a business?

Enjoy it and good luck

Regards

Chris


----------



## dominic84

> Beware of the pub business man, the lads who try to tell you what you should and should not do! Have they run a business?


Very sound advice, I particularly enjoyed the quote above


----------



## John74

Cracking thread , loads of good info.


----------



## PureKLAS

The pub business man.. lol

I have come across many them, i think we all have, great advice.

This thread is very informative, i read every post and its given me some great ideas.


----------



## Dougster

Anyone on here run their business out the back of a pick up?

Unemployed and looking for a new direction but just bought this for the fishing!!

Good thread guys.


----------



## wd40

What a really interesting thread this is to read , i`m one of the many who is wishing to start this off parttime , and i`ve learned some really good tips etc from this.

Cheers guys!


----------



## thebluedragon

Hi there, im a newbie, and was just wandering round the forums when i spotted this, and thought i could possibly give you my insight.
I have my own mobile valeting business, which i have had up and runnin for about 36 months now, but have been valeting for nearly 14 yrs.

Starting out on your own is quite daunting at first, but the feeling of being your own boss is brilliant. Word Of Warning: just remember, if you take a day off, you make no money, and even if sometimes you feel that youre tired, or had a bad day theday before, you have to drag yourself out of bed and go do it.

There are some pitfalls.. namely the weather, so have a plan in place for saving some money to subsidise these days where you cant work because of rain, snow etc. 

Have a look at what the competition is offering, prices, products used etc, and try to think of a way to do it better, or offer that little bit extra.

Take your time!! I tried to pack in too many cars into one day at the start, and the standards went out the window!!. My ethos now...Quality before Qauantity, and you can still make plenty money because you build up a reputation for your quality work. ( word of mouth is the best form of advertising, but the best form also of destroying your rep).

Try to get some good flyers/brochures made up and get them out!! theyre no use sitting in your house or your van.

Finally( thank god everyone says!), enjoy your work, smile, and interact with the customer, basics i know, but important.

I hope this helps a bit. I cant advertise obviously, but if you would like to have alook at my website then p.m for the site address.

Good Luck mate :thumb: 

Iain


----------



## Ray-1

What an amazing hour and a halfs read this thread has been.I'm in the early stages of setting up on my own and have found it to be very informative.


----------



## MKcay

This is my first post having been reading the site for a few months now. 
Just wanted to say thanks to all the contibutors as it's been a really interesting read... I want to start my own valeting business now :buffer: ... probably not practical as I run a printing company already. 
Anyway to add a bit from my experience of 15 years self employment, most of which has been said already, but firstly, no matter how much of a pain the customer is always be polite. You never know who they may refer you too. My biggest customer for 5 years on the trot came as a result of being polite and helpful to (and taking a chance on) a guy whoose previous company had gone down the pan owing me a grand. His recomending me to his new boss returned over 100k of new business!!
Secondly target any advertising. Having not advertised for over 10 years now, I had previously wasted a pile on yellow pages and newspapers etc. The most cost effective advertising is direct to likely customers. If you want to valet top end cars for top end money then shop windows on the local council estate is not the place to advertise. Put professional flyers through the letter boxes of the 'posh' houses up the road, and make sure you have a landline number even if it diverts to your mobile.
Thirdly. Look and be professional at all times. You don't know who is listening to conversations with customers, or watching you work without your knowing.. you only get one chance to make a first impression so make it count.
Almost finally. Don't be afraid to ask for descent money for a good job. If you don't value your time and your work, no one else will. And probably finally - don't foget it is a business. If you want to valet cars for pleasure then stick to weekends. You are in business to earn a living so make sure evey hour of your 'working' day is spent on something productive.

As this thread started over a year ago now, how are things going matt?

A.


----------



## matt

Hi Mkcay,

Im still employed but with a new firm (unrelated to valeting)

I researched my local area and felt that 'valeting' wasnt the way forward for me personally. IE, too many valeters taking all the dealers and private business while well undercharging for their work.

So now, i detail in my spare time, which if im honest i prefer as i have the luxury of time to detail and generally dont have to rush the job. Coupled with the interest i have in paint correction, gives me loads of personal satisfaction and im learning new skills all the time!

Im hoping to gradually build up my workload over the next 2-3 years and see if a fulltime detailing career is feasable for me.

Regards

Matt :wave:

PS. This is one of the longest running threads on this forum and im glad i posted it in the first place as time has gone by, many people have made some fantastic constructive posts with excellent advice. And i hope people continue to add to this thread as it may just help someone start a new career and way of life.


----------



## the_mudster

one of the best and most informative threads ive read on a forum, this is something i've thought abought for a long time and it gives me that bit of incentive to try my hand at it part time to see what the response is like, and thanks to everybody who has kept me up all night reading this :thumb:


----------



## crm

I was going to post the same sort of thread, but searched first and found your thread, Matt - so thanks for posting it a year ago 

I'm a perfectionist, and really enjoy washing my car, so much so it's turned into a hobby - my fiance is getting sick of it mind. I have thought about turning it into a business for some time now, but I think, initially what I'm going to do is try to find a local business that's doing it already, and see if I can be trained up under their name (as well as doing a recognised training course, from some market leading brand), see how it goes, that way I dont have the intial outlay of costs & I get to learn first hand from the experts.

I've ran a couple of businesses for a while now, and I'm tired of the industry I work in now (The ISP Industry), I've always fancied a job outdoors, and considering I'm still youngish (25) I think I'm going to go for it!

Only thing really now is, to find someone/some place to approach!


----------



## Eko

I spent 3 years working as an on site 'valeter' for a few years in service, body-shop and later, sales. It was quite a good job, in some respects I miss it.
It kept me fit, I was able to listen to the radio all day and work outside, the job was always different because the cars changed frequently and I got a sense of satisfaction seeing the results of my work.

The level of quality I used to achieve was fairly basic and I am more fussy now but I realize that what most people require is just a clean car, the average person will not know the difference between products and will only see the fact that their car is clean where as the real detail enthusiast's would specify that the car is not washed because they prefered to do it themselves.

As part of my job I used to do; site washes, re-cleans, service washes, detail minus paint correction, and anything in-between; these ranged between £5 for a wash, interior and wheels to £80 for a 4x4 detail (although that was about 10 years ago!!) 
I took home a basic wage of about £30 a day, so the proprietor was making a lot of money out of having a valeter on site, I could easily generate more than twice my wages for the day.


----------



## olliecampbell

crm said:


> I was going to post the same sort of thread, but searched first and found your thread, Matt - so thanks for posting it a year ago
> 
> I'm a perfectionist, and really enjoy washing my car, so much so it's turned into a hobby - my fiance is getting sick of it mind. I have thought about turning it into a business for some time now, but I think, initially what I'm going to do is try to find a local business that's doing it already, and see if I can be trained up under their name (as well as doing a recognised training course, from some market leading brand), see how it goes, that way I dont have the intial outlay of costs & I get to learn first hand from the experts.
> 
> I've ran a couple of businesses for a while now, and I'm tired of the industry I work in now (The ISP Industry), I've always fancied a job outdoors, and considering I'm still youngish (25) I think I'm going to go for it!
> 
> Only thing really now is, to find someone/some place to approach!


Me too, 26 in IT... minus the running businesses! Good luck sir, I'll use you as a role model 

A very good thread, and Matt it sounds as though you have listened to the advice....start off part time and see how it goes

Good luck everyone


----------



## phil440

Ive spent most of the night reading this thread and Ive never read something so informative..... you guys offer so much help which is something you don't find very often I'm so glad i joined detailing world. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Aaran

nice thread.

my brother in law is on about changing to a new location, and he wants me to go and valet/detail cars as he will have a dual hanger setup (one bay for his garage work, another as a detailing bay)

he said he will pay me a basic wage PLUS what ever i charge for a valet/detail etc after tax i can have half of as a bonus, there are no proper valeters within 20 miles of me, there is a cheapo car was but tbh as its a upmarket area where we live there are alot of new cars and alot of elderly rich as fick people , plus as im still reciving a basic wage and i wont have any buisness overheads i think it would be a great start.

do you think somthing like £70 a car for say a clay down, a paint cleaner, polish+wax would be unreasonable? i think if i had 2 cars next to each other i could easely do them both together in a full day (8-6pm) plus i have the acess of being able after washing to get them inside?

even after tax im going to be walking away with £60 in my back pocket plus that days wages (even at minium wage thats a fair ammount of money) plus i get liability cover etc through his garage.

you think i should go for it? or are there any things im overlooking?

cheers


----------



## McBandy

Very good thread, very informative, cheers chaps :thumb:


----------



## m33porsche

S-M said:


> i will give you some advice from my side of the fence.
> 
> most people will cringe or look down, but i am not doing this for the "love of paint" or whatever, i used to around 10 years back, but now i am a steely businessman and don't give a fook
> 
> i run an conveyor carwash franchise
> this enables me to have a proper base for my valeting business with no rates to pay.
> 
> this are vastly superior to any hand wash for the main reason, you make much more money then any hand wash owner ever will.
> 
> hand washes pop in in a few days time, they tend to hang around for 2/3 years and then close down, its a good way to waste your own time.
> this is why
> 
> Me and a mate who also runs another local conveyour wash close to me have spoken with the owners of the local hand wash places, they have told us
> 
> the problem with car washes is that its always all or nothing, as soon as th Sun is out, everybody wants there car cleaned, when the weather is bad, nobody will show up, this is a staffing nightmare
> 
> 1. they are never "busy" they just look "busy" due to the time it takes to wash 1 car, a hand wash "busy day" is 100 cars, a busy day at my wash is 460cars in one day, that is with only 2 staff working (do the maths!!!!)
> 2. on "busy" days they need stupid amounts of labour to help get the workload done, you are talking 7/8/9 staff to help gets the cars done.
> 3. water rates can be CRAZY, as can the cost of chemicals.
> 
> people might think £5 a time to wash a car = easy money, it is not, not by a long shot, it takes one of my staff 60 secs max to jet wash the wheels down before he puts the car into the conveyor, why rely on people to do the work when a machine never shows up late, never skives, never spends 25 mins on the phone ringing his mates.
> 
> my wash is on track to do 40,000 cars this year, this is with 1 full time staff member and 1 part time bloke, there is no way on gods earth a hand wash could get anywhere near that kind of figure.
> 
> my valeting business also brought in an easy 22k last year, which pretty much pays for my full time staffs wages and holidays. my site 5 years ago was bringing in 80k a year with valeting for a different franchise owner, but he had 4 full time staff, the work is there when/if i need it
> 
> its a complete no brainer, although trying to base a "detailing business" at a conveyor wash might not work, a simple valeting setup will be fine.
> 
> worth thinking about, do you want to make money, or do you love paintwork to much


good point fella


----------



## Jakedoodles

22k is not realyl a lot though, no? That doesn't even cover the staffs wages. I would be struggling on my own, with no overheads, on that much by the time you take your tax and costs off.


----------



## MattySRi

How much money is there in valeting realistlicly?
If you take £60 a day on average for 6 days a week for a year, thats only less than 18k, then theres fuel, supplies, accountants fees, insurance etc etc so can it be a viable business to make a living from?


----------



## matt

Imo you would struggle at that piddly amount. To make a viable half decent business i think you would really need to be turning over approx 40k a yr.


----------



## dominic84

I think the car wash owner guy was saying that he makes his living from the car wash and the associated valeting services are just bonus sales that cover his car wash guys wages


----------



## MattySRi

matt said:


> Imo you would struggle at that piddly amount. To make a viable half decent business i think you would really need to be turning over approx 40k a yr.


thats what i was thinking, but i cant see how that sort of turnover can be acheived tbh


----------



## dominic84

> thats what i was thinking, but i cant see how that sort of turnover can be acheived tbh


You need to be working to roughly £20 an hour for a valeting business to be successful, which is why you will see many companies offering a full valet for around £80-90.

2 x 80 = 160 per day

160 x 5 = 800 per week

800 x 52 = 41600 per year

Of course that's assuming you can find 2 a day for 52 weeks of the year which even if you could are British weather would prohibit.

But to balance this out add on services such as machine polishing, LifeShine type treatments etc all play there part. Likewise getting a fornightly pitch at a big office block can pay well - i.e. 10 mini valets @ 20 each = £200 for around a mornings work.

It is hard though - certainly not a get rich quick scheme.


----------



## MattySRi

dominic84 said:


> You need to be working to roughly £20 an hour for a valeting business to be successful, which is why you will see many companies offering a full valet for around £80-90.
> 
> 2 x 80 = 160 per day
> 
> 160 x 5 = 800 per week
> 
> 800 x 52 = 41600 per year
> 
> Of course that's assuming you can find 2 a day for 52 weeks of the year which even if you could are British weather would prohibit.
> 
> But to balance this out add on services such as machine polishing, LifeShine type treatments etc all play there part. Likewise getting a fornightly pitch at a big office block can pay well - i.e. 10 mini valets @ 20 each = £200 for around a mornings work.
> 
> It is hard though - certainly not a get rich quick scheme.


I see what your saying yea, im at uni atm and when i finish in june im looking to start my own valeting business as its something im passionate about if i dont do it when i can then ill regret it i think!
Im going to try and focus on strong brand image, the selling point being quality, prestige etc not just a cheap car washing business. 
if your turning over 40k a year how much profit are you looking at out of that? i know it would differ on expenditure though i guess!


----------



## matt

Mobile prob 22-26ish after tax product, costs etc. Its not an easy money scheme!


----------



## The Apprentice

dominic84 said:


> You need to be working to roughly £20 an hour for a valeting business to be successful, which is why you will see many companies offering a full valet for around £80-90.
> 
> 2 x 80 = 160 per day
> 
> 160 x 5 = 800 per week
> 
> 800 x 52 = 41600 per year
> 
> Of course that's assuming you can find 2 a day for 52 weeks of the year which even if you could are British weather would prohibit.
> 
> But to balance this out add on services such as machine polishing, LifeShine type treatments etc all play there part. Likewise getting a fornightly pitch at a big office block can pay well - i.e. 10 mini valets @ 20 each = £200 for around a mornings work.
> 
> It is hard though - certainly not a get rich quick scheme.


:lol: you slacker only 5 days a week!!!??? really need to factor in some holiday time otherwise you will burn out quick!


----------



## MattySRi

i think i would work 6 full days and then keep a few hours free on a sunday morning for small jobs if needed and then this can compensate for holiday during the year.

22k-26k isnt too bad tbh, i would be happy with that to start with, then maybe expand the business, ive got a dream and ive got the drive to achieve it, im looking forward to it


----------



## matt

The biggest thing you can do before you even consider setting up is to thoroughly (sp) research the area/town you will be working in. Ie. whos already doing it, how many firms etc. what do they charge, do they already service local business's and dealers? In my city i looked into it for about 6 months and came to the conclusion basic valeting services were well covered by 8 different firms and it would of been a non starter for me, so now i just do detailing when im required. which i prefer as i have time on my side and enjoy the machine polishing part of it. Also i hate interiors!


----------



## MattySRi

matt said:


> The biggest thing you can do before you even consider setting up is to thoroughly (sp) research the area/town you will be working in. Ie. whos already doing it, how many firms etc. what do they charge, do they already service local business's and dealers? In my city i looked into it for about 6 months and came to the conclusion basic valeting services were well covered by 8 different firms and it would of been a non starter for me, so now i just do detailing when im required. which i prefer as i have time on my side and enjoy the machine polishing part of it. Also i hate interiors!


Whats wrong with interiors lol, i quite like them!!

Yea im in the process of researching all that, its looks like in bristol many companies are into the budget side of it, offering quite low prices with only a handful offering machine polishing, whereas i hope to offer this service. The trouble for me is financing, being a student atm i am not exactly rich and to get a newish van, equipment (product, generator, tank, etc), uniform, website, accountancy fees etc and then theres enough surplus to pay for my living expenses (food etc) its gona cost quite a bit, but i hope to recoup it in the form of offering a prestige service that many around here dont, and image will have a lot to do with it.


----------



## bmw320i

What a great post! I'm wondering how the mobile valeters are faring with the cold and condensation probs!

Very interesting, hope this thread lasts for years to come!


----------



## SDP

MattySRi said:


> Whats wrong with interiors lol, i quite like them!!
> 
> Yea im in the process of researching all that, its looks like in bristol many companies are into the budget side of it, offering quite low prices with only a handful offering machine polishing, whereas i hope to offer this service. The trouble for me is financing, being a student atm i am not exactly rich and to get a newish van, equipment (product, generator, tank, etc), uniform, website, accountancy fees etc and then theres enough surplus to pay for my living expenses (food etc) its gona cost quite a bit, but i hope to recoup it in the form of offering a prestige service that many around here dont, and image will have a lot to do with it.


That is a good aspiration. However, do not be under any illusion that there will be hordes of customers queuing up for your machine polishing services to start with (if ever). The majority of detailers are also valeters (without starting that debate again) and their business will be a healthy mix of the two.

Now't wrong with offering valeting services either, around 80% of my work is valeting albeit it tends to be at the higher priced end of the spectrum.

I don't advertise commercial work (vans) but I do have customers with decent cars who ask me to valet their business vans - this can be undemanding and very lucrative and I usually average around £32.50 ph on the dozen or so that I look after. In fact a good business idea would be for someone to set up in business just cleaning vans - big gennie on the back of a truck + hot water PW and away you go! Just a thought!

Run rates are crucial - it has taken me 2 years to get mine up from around £15-17 ph to start with to a third trading year average of £25.60 ph.

On the turnover front I would say realistic standing start turnover for Y1 would be £20-25k, and for a single operator you should aim to reach maturity by Y3.

As you are young/keen etc and with a fair following wind I would say that providing you can sell and grow a good reg' customer base, and are prepared to work long hours that at maturity you should be achieving around £50k pa turnover.

With good costs control and a sensible accountant I would estimate that you should net around £32-35k from that.

Not mega-bucks and it won't be easy to a) get to that turnover and b) carry out all that work but not bad for a man and van business.

Don't be afraid to price yourself well ahead of your competitors either, providing you can justify it (many ways to do that) you will get good quality business. I aim to run at around 33% ahead of my average competitors prices - I have 7 locally, 6 are the pits and 1 is good and he charges just a tad under my prices but well ahead of the others.

IMHO cheap prices are not locale driven, they tend to be driven by an inability to price properly ie without a full financial understanding of the business and a lack of confidence during the selling process.

I tend to post this a lot on forums, growing a valeting/detailing business is primarily about selling and servicing customers. You can have a fancy van stuffed full of the latest vibrating polishers, magic potions and oh so wonderful waxes - but if you can't sell and look after customers it is all worth diddly squat.

Good luck and give it a go! I was a pretty sucessful corporate careerist in a previous life and when I look back I wish I'd done something on my own when I was much younger.

Best way to make money IMHO! And look, if your first venture doesn't work out, you will still have learn't a lot and can apply it to something new! Too many people get caught in the employed career/mortgage trap and it is very hard to get out of it (I know this from experience).

Anyway I am rambling............


----------



## stargazer

I have a full time job and valet cars in my spare time. Best of both worlds imo. I did consider doing it full time but the rewards are not too beneficial. Better to have a part-time job and do what I do. Best of luck


----------



## stargazer

bmw320i said:


> What a great post! I'm wondering how the mobile valeters are faring with the cold and condensation probs!
> 
> Very interesting, hope this thread lasts for years to come!


I'm used to cleaning my car almost every other night in summer and now this crappy weather has prompted the gritters out I'm cleaning it every night.
TFR and the trusted Karcher. 1 hour and I'm away.

I just cant do with any salt in fact any dirt on my car.
A good dose of OCD in my case. Nothing like a clean car though :detailer:


----------



## PJS

Excellent thread chaps.
Plenty of free business advice and ideas.


----------



## smart valeting

I started out working night shifts and valeting in the day spending my wages on the business 6years later and ive got 3 staff 3 mobile vans and a detailing studio that i work at myself and now looking for a part time person to help me at the studio.
Thier was 13 other valeters in my area and ive been running my own company for 5years and thiers now only 6 and about 20 car washes and you know what! its made my business better as my standerds of work and knoglage of running the bussiness as got better (customers service/trainning staff to do my job as well as i can) 
when i first started non of the public realy knew what a mini valet was lol... but know they called me asking for paint protection and correction its brill and easier than it was......if you ask me i would go for it mate if their others around your area doing it then be smarter and do one better "but not cheeper lol" and in five years time you will see their gone and new ones open but hay you've got bigger and better by this time and you now the score on what customers want in your area while they are starting out....

My saying is if you do something good for a long time youll only get better and the best allways wins lol
Ive been valeting for around 20 years and thier not one job i carnt make better not being big headed 

I Mean like talking to clients and achiveing better results that the last valeter etc 
I think i need to inprove my spelling next lol

If you need any help in the future just ask


Hope this made sence

P.s good luck


----------



## mitch 106 gti

Great thread!!!

Not happy where i work (this week i have been doing sweet FA and the boss said he will give me some work in the new year) But looking at staying here get some money behind me then start my own business some great advice cheers guys!


----------



## jezport

Any thoughts on a valeting business run from a carpark at shopping centre, gym or supermarket as against mobile. What are the pros and cons?


----------



## Huw

jezport said:


> Any thoughts on a valeting business run from a carpark at shopping centre, gym or supermarket as against mobile. What are the pros and cons?


Cost would be a big difference, you would need to 'rent' the space which may get pricey. You would probably also have to put some form of recycling/filtration system in to keep the Environmental Agency happy.


----------



## jezport

Huw said:


> Cost would be a big difference, you would need to 'rent' the space which may get pricey. You would probably also have to put some form of recycling/filtration system in to keep the Environmental Agency happy.


Can anyone advise on the requirements of the environmental agency?


----------



## Huw

jezport said:


> Can anyone advise on the requirements of the environmental agency?


You sure you want to know? :lol:

http://publications.environment-agency.gov.uk/pdf/PMHO0307BMDX-e-e.pdf


----------



## jezport

Huw said:


> You sure you want to know? :lol:
> 
> http://publications.environment-agency.gov.uk/pdf/PMHO0307BMDX-e-e.pdf


I've read that, and would like to know what experiences people have had with the process of arranging the legal disposal of water to the sewer?


----------



## kk1966

SDP said:


> That is a good aspiration. However, do not be under any illusion that there will be hordes of customers queuing up for your machine polishing services to start with (if ever). The majority of detailers are also valeters (without starting that debate again) and their business will be a healthy mix of the two.
> 
> Now't wrong with offering valeting services either, around 80% of my work is valeting albeit it tends to be at the higher priced end of the spectrum.
> 
> I don't advertise commercial work (vans) but I do have customers with decent cars who ask me to valet their business vans - this can be undemanding and very lucrative and I usually average around £32.50 ph on the dozen or so that I look after. In fact a good business idea would be for someone to set up in business just cleaning vans - big gennie on the back of a truck + hot water PW and away you go! Just a thought!
> 
> Run rates are crucial - it has taken me 2 years to get mine up from around £15-17 ph to start with to a third trading year average of £25.60 ph.
> 
> On the turnover front I would say realistic standing start turnover for Y1 would be £20-25k, and for a single operator you should aim to reach maturity by Y3.
> 
> As you are young/keen etc and with a fair following wind I would say that providing you can sell and grow a good reg' customer base, and are prepared to work long hours that at maturity you should be achieving around £50k pa turnover.
> 
> With good costs control and a sensible accountant I would estimate that you should net around £32-35k from that.
> 
> Not mega-bucks and it won't be easy to a) get to that turnover and b) carry out all that work but not bad for a man and van business.
> 
> Don't be afraid to price yourself well ahead of your competitors either, providing you can justify it (many ways to do that) you will get good quality business. I aim to run at around 33% ahead of my average competitors prices - I have 7 locally, 6 are the pits and 1 is good and he charges just a tad under my prices but well ahead of the others.
> 
> IMHO cheap prices are not locale driven, they tend to be driven by an inability to price properly ie without a full financial understanding of the business and a lack of confidence during the selling process.
> 
> I tend to post this a lot on forums, growing a valeting/detailing business is primarily about selling and servicing customers. You can have a fancy van stuffed full of the latest vibrating polishers, magic potions and oh so wonderful waxes - but if you can't sell and look after customers it is all worth diddly squat.
> 
> Good luck and give it a go! I was a pretty sucessful corporate careerist in a previous life and when I look back I wish I'd done something on my own when I was much younger.
> 
> Best way to make money IMHO! And look, if your first venture doesn't work out, you will still have learn't a lot and can apply it to something new! Too many people get caught in the employed career/mortgage trap and it is very hard to get out of it (I know this from experience).
> 
> Anyway I am rambling............


That is probably one of the best pieces of insight and advice i have read on the startup and prospects in this business. Spookily accurate as well.

And i agree 100% about being a career driven corporate member in a previous life and wishing i had done it sooner.:thumb:


----------



## Simon01

Yeah Quality advice there^^^^^^^

One question maybe daft whats the cheapest option for a power wash on a van and if there is no water supply and there is a tank needed how is the water supplied to the power wash?????


----------



## Ultimate

out of interest, do any of the pros on here that built their business from their hobby find it ruined the hobby?
as in you dont get the enjoyment from cleaning your own cars as you do it all week anyway?

i have found this in a previous career,making a hobby your life is a quick way to ruin it!


----------



## Affection to Detail

I still enjoy it but then I'm not to the extent of working everyday of the week atm. Its also the case of needing money and I'd rather do this than anything else!


----------



## 11068

As Above ^^ I spent years valeting peoples cars before I set myself up. I now valet (quick turnaround) and detail and still enjoy the end result But I never turn any work down. Even if its just a quick vacum and window clean.

Cash is cash:car:


----------



## Martin Burnard

One way to generate business is to visit the Car dealers, ask if YOU (yes you do it) can put flyers in the Service books of thier cars for sale. 

Offer something in return IF it works (bottle of gin/ A cabbage whatever), if it doesn't work give them something anyway and say can we try again. People buying a new car are keen to keep it clean and you have a constantly renewed source.

As a car dealer myself....... I might just do that aswell!


----------



## majestic

wow what a great thread this is, and has gave me some great ideas thanks lads:thumb:


----------



## hugski

*Autoglym course and Help offered for training...*

Thanks for all the excellent advise - very useful

Im hoping on doing an autoglym course - Are they quite in depth? I am a car dealer so know how to get a car looking good - but wan't to learn as much as I can.

I am based in Manchester - if any detailers or high end valeters want a few days free labour in return for some training watching the pros, please let me know. :speechles

Cheers


----------



## David

Just been reading some of the information people have been typing up on here and its been great.

I work full time tue-sat and work shifts, i was getting bored of my monday off because nobody else was around (friends etc all at work mon-fri)

So, i started handing out flyers to folk round my estate offering my services on a monday any time, i had always kept a clean car of my own, so i had a few folk instantly "hire" me so to speak.

Now, i was making a great side wage from just that monday i was working around here (approx £150) for not a lot of graft.

I'm now almost on my way to becoming a full time valeter, Im from the Glasgow area in Scotland and there isnt another mobile valeter around me, so im hoping to do some advertising in the paper and leaflet drop my services.

Also going to my local bus company, the 3 taxi companies and local schools.

David.


----------



## SmokeyJ86

hugski said:


> Thanks for all the excellent advise - very useful
> 
> Im hoping on doing an autoglym course - Are they quite in depth? I am a car dealer so know how to get a car looking good - but wan't to learn as much as I can.
> 
> I am based in Manchester - if any detailers or high end valeters want a few days free labour in return for some training watching the pros, please let me know. :speechles
> 
> Cheers


Hi, I'm in the process of setting up a valeting business and am looking for a bit of extra training in a few areas. Tried to message you but Im new here so it won't let me. Im based near Liverpool.


----------



## SmokeyJ86

*Few Questions*

Hi, this thread has been really usefull to me over the last few weeks so cheers guys

Starting a mobile valeting business soon and was wondering...sorry if any of these questions sound daft but im finding the information quite hard to come-by..

1) If I were to offer a complete service, from a basic wash to a showroom finish, on average how many cars should i expect to do as a minimum and max per 6-day working week in 1st year in: a) the 1st 3 months b) the next 4 months c) the last 5 months. Assume I start trading 1st April 2008.
Just interested to know how many cars some of you were churning through on average per week when you first strarted out so ive got an idea as to what is realistic to expect! 
Its probably also worth mentioning that a £25 valet will be the cheapest service I will be offerring as I will be trying to target wealthier customers who want a good quality extensive service in order to set myself apart from my competitors. So my target market is rather more specific than most.

2)How much should I be looking to spend on van graphics roughly? I dont want anything majorly colourful just simple and effective for now is what I'm looking for. If anyone thinks I should perhaps go all out with my van advertsising then please say so. I would be interested to hear what people's views are as to the most effective form of mobile advertisement. Any rocommendations?

3)Does anyone know where I could get a good quality valeting canopy from which isnt too expensive? How much should one cost?

4)Did any of you fellow MOBILE valeters manage to break even in your 1st year of trading or even turn any substantial profit!? According to my overly pessimistic C-F forecast I am set to be about £2800 down by the end of year 1 but i must stress that I do expect to do alot better than this. However, having said that it still looks to me like it will be v. difficult to turn a profit of any sort.

Cheers for any comments,

P.S. Im also looking for some extra training at the moment as I want to make sure I'm 100% up to scratch in all areas of valeting. Havn't had much experience with using machine polishers and the like so would really like to try and get some temporary work with someone local if thats at all possible!? I live in Widnes near Liverpool and am willing to travel a fair distance! I don't even want paying I just want the peace of mind of knowing that I know all there is to know and and am fully competent at everything, so please if anyone has space where they work just let me know, would really appreciate it. Thanks

Sos if this is in the wrong section or anything

Rich


----------



## David

With mobile valeting, the costs of initial start up are substancially less than for example - a static wash centre or renting somewhere.

How does your forecast show you -£2800. (im assuming thats your start up budget) obviously in the first few months you might be a bit dry, and you will be paying off the price of your van (if not on HP) and the cost of goods initially.

But that price should come down quickly if you get a good client base and work hard at it.

I'm setting out ground rules before i start, just like everyone else, i need my time off.

I'm aiming initially to work mon-sat with a sunday off now which will be understandable to my customers.

As you are mobile, you can offer to go to wherever they are (within reason obviously)

The problem ive got however is : where do u fill your 400 litre baffled tank up? just at the house? or what have others done?

David


----------



## SmokeyJ86

With a capital injection of £5k i would be on £2.2k by end of Y1. Again, i came to this figure assuming that evrything would cost more than it probably will and that im only ever doing like 7 cars per week max. on average (surely im going to be able to do more than that!?) and also assuming that these are all for the minimum service £25 valet.


----------



## David

Smokey, as a general guide, i'm planning for around 3 cars per day at a minimum of £30 "mini valet/bronze valet" you get my point with the level of car care though.

Say you get a top end one, full valet - £80/90 everything done, thats you for the day, you may also want to spend another 90 mins elsewhere to please a customer and fit her in if feesable, thats you upto over £100 on one day.

This is assuming you get a good client base and word of mouth is also on top form.

Dont aim for 1 car per day @ 7 days p/w. 

You need to rest aswell as everyone else, state to customers you'll work 6 days and take a sunday off, or work every 2nd sat and then every other sunday to give yourself a logical weekend off.


----------



## ron burgandy

great thread thinking of doing this part time, and this has given me all the info i need cheers:thumb:


----------



## REFLECTS

Great thread.

Just finished reading all 19 pages and there are some sensible replies. I currently have a steel business and have alot of spare space in my factory.

Half can be partitioned as i got rid of my non paying tennant last week.

I was thinking of opening a side line business as i can fund it from the steel firm.

I am so so impressed by the paint correction side, i am going to practice on some scrap panels over the weekends and think about opening business 2.

hhmmmmm - interesting


----------



## jezport

David said:


> Smokey, as a general guide, i'm planning for around 3 cars per day at a minimum of £30 "mini valet/bronze valet" you get my point with the level of car care though.
> 
> Say you get a top end one, full valet - £80/90 everything done, thats you for the day, you may also want to spend another 90 mins elsewhere to please a customer and fit her in if feesable, thats you upto over £100 on one day.
> 
> This is assuming you get a good client base and word of mouth is also on top form.
> 
> Dont aim for 1 car per day @ 7 days p/w.
> 
> You need to rest aswell as everyone else, state to customers you'll work 6 days and take a sunday off, or work every 2nd sat and then every other sunday to give yourself a logical weekend off.


What would you do for a £80-£90 valet


----------



## Dan

I've recently been thinking about setting up as a mobile valet/detailer too, I'm currently having meetings with a company who help out in setting up your own business. 

I have done a few details here and there and have seen good results so would like to take this further. My first stumbling block is potential customers and who to target as with the ever increasing economy the views I'm getting so far are that people wont pay for a good valet/detail when they can use a cheaper car wash.

If anyone has any hints or tips for me on getting started it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## -ROM-

Crazycallum:

In asnwer to the question in the other thread:

If it were me i'd market myself as, high quality car cleaning and valeting. This is because i believe the public think valeting is about the interior, therefore by marketig yourself in the above way they will know you do both interior and exterior.


----------



## crazycallum

ah ok thanks  need to make a few adjustments to the business cards iv been designing 
i have a design that i want to use for a logo but i have no idea what to call the company, so if anyone has any suggestions on that, that would be really helpfull


----------



## The Detail Doctor

Well, I'm all up & running now, all bar the paying customers that is!!!!!

website, buisness cards ets all done, had an enquiry from a guy in Cambridge wanting his Mazzer 3200 done, but he appeared to be after a freebie.


----------



## IdealShine

Offer slight discounts - then as your name gets around you'll get more buisness - its what ive done and now im booked up 3 cars a week for the next two months!


----------



## Serious

Do not set your prices too cheep as it can be hard to put you prices up later.
If you are doing high quality work then your prices should reflect that. Ever heard the phrase "you get what you pay for"?
:thumb:


----------



## Mr OCD

Serious said:


> Do not set your prices too cheep as it can be hard to put you prices up later.:thumb:


Agreed... I learnt the hard way... started out charging £60 for a full detail (4yrs ago for non correctional) to get my name around ... it worked but even now I get customers asking me if I still charge £60 for a full non correctional detail as so and so said I did...

:doublesho

What is interesting is despite what I charge now I have NEVER once had to justify my prices to a customer.


----------



## Will4long

Excellent post, which I have been reading over the last couple of days.

I too have learned so much from this, so thanks to everyone thats posted etc.


I have been looking into starting up in the mobile cleaning/valetting business. I have saved up a starting budget for transport/materials and equipment, paperwork/administration overheads, insurance etc and now just holding myself back until I know for defo i want to go down this route.

I have done some research regarding competitors etc as well as target clients.

My findings are so far are, that theres defo room for another mobile provider in the areas i would be covering, with the potential of being busy.


My concern at present is, and any advice greatly welcomed , is regarding my current situation.

I currently have a well paid successful, long term job in the offshore exploration industry which means I`m working 2 weeks away from home with 3weeks at home on a continous rota like this. Keeping the business ticking over in terms of taking bookings etc wouldn`t be a problem when I`m away from home for the two weeks, but I`m thinking about my client base. Do you think i could successfully build up a client base to keep me busy during my 3 weeks off at home, of which they could do without my services during the two weeks away..?

Or do you think I would really need some form of partner/stand-in to run the show for the two weeks I`m away. Ovbiously employing/sharing with someone else means more costs etc.

I hope the above makes sense.. Any advice/opinions much appreciated.

Regards
W


----------



## a803sgo

hi,

i've been looking into setting up as a mobile valeter for a while now and have seen the many franchises that are available such as pcc and autovaletdirect.

what do you guys think about going in this way?

thanks.


----------



## dominic84

> hi,
> 
> i've been looking into setting up as a mobile valeter for a while now and have seen the many franchises that are available such as pcc and autovaletdirect.
> 
> what do you guys think about going in this way?
> 
> thanks.


I would say that out of all the franchises PCC are the best in that they are part of the My Home group which also owns Chips Away. This is important because they will have the ability to secure large national contracts and therefore provide work to franchisees. In addition they have comparatively enormous experience in establishing a brand, marketing, procedures, business practices etc.

It's also worth mentioning that a lot of master franchises are making money not by valeting but by selling franchises through slick looking websites which pretty much amount to equipment and a van (no real customers/support) which isn't anything you couldn't do yourself especially with the help available on here :thumb:


----------



## a803sgo

thanks for the reply.

i've been to the pcc open day and seen that they do indeed run a slick operation, i cant say to much because i've signed a confidentialty agreement but i'm really tempted and have the funds to get going immediately.

my only worry is finding customers, round where i live in kent there are plenty of £5 car wash places and speaking to friends and family who regularly visit them they are quite happy with the work they do and wouldn't pay £15-£20 for the same job.

going to a autovaletdirect appointment next week as they have been around a while now to see if they can offer anything better than pcc.


----------



## SDP

a803sgo said:


> thanks for the reply.
> 
> i've been to the pcc open day and seen that they do indeed run a slick operation, i cant say to much because i've signed a confidentialty agreement but i'm really tempted and have the funds to get going immediately.
> 
> my only worry is finding customers, round where i live in kent there are plenty of £5 car wash places and speaking to friends and family who regularly visit them they are quite happy with the work they do and wouldn't pay £15-£20 for the same job.
> 
> going to a autovaletdirect appointment next week as they have been around a while now to see if they can offer anything better than pcc.


Franchise operations will always appear 'slick' - some slicker than others too! That is because they are trying too win your business. Do not be under any illusions.

This business is competitive and surely it stands to reason that if a slice of the action is going to the franchiser than only one person is losing out - you!

Some of the franchise projections are ludicrously high and unrealistc, ditto start up costs.

PM me the inbound costs, ongoing costs and thier projections and I'll tell you if it stacks up or not. If you don't fancy that then go get an accountant and talk to him + talk to some of the other busy guys on here - they'll put you straight I'm sure.

I can't advertise on here as I am not a DW supporter and thus can't mention my company name but I can assure you that I run a very busy and upmarket valeting outfit and am pretty much spot on in terms of running the business side of things. If I can help you in any way I will.

I'd hate to see some franchise outfit pull your pants down.


----------



## a803sgo

SDP said:


> PM me the inbound costs, ongoing costs and thier projections and I'll tell you if it stacks up or not.


no can do, i get this message...

"The administrator has restricted use of the private message system to members with less than 10 posts."

you got an email address?

thanks.


----------



## matt

I also looked at those companies couple of years ago and after talking to a franchisee i gave them a wide berth. Projections are totally unrealsistic, they say the yprovide you some business from their contact centre which is basically zilch and during your first week you are teamed with one of their business guys who tells you how and where to go looking for business. Then they send you on your own way. Believe me its not worth the investment. You would be far better off kitting yourself out as for the £16k they want plus £200 a month fee, you could get your own van and equipment. :thumb:


----------



## Demonm

Well must say i've got to agree with every opinion expressed on here so far. I definately do this for the love and not the money thats for sure. Try to stay grounded with your plans at the start and dont try to run before you can walk, its all well and good having ambition and dreams but them contract jobs at a local garage cleaning 20 cars for next to nothing give you the foundations to move forward on! I say if it's what you want to do then go for it but be realistic and traget the customers that you know will have you back next week. Have you conmsidered other potential markets like Caravan owners, chauffer companies, coach companies?

As far as franchise companies go stay away is my view like m any others, most of the work is contract with large companies and the prospect of expanding the business into other markets is restricted by the terms of the franchise companies articles of assosiation. Why pay somebody else a percengtage of your turnover for all the hard work you are going to put it. Your time would be spent better off on here than on the phone to their head office!


----------



## Ollie_Escort

How do the pros on here accept payment from a mobile unit? I was thinking of cash or cheque, but cheques are a bit dodgy. 
Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Refined Detail

Ollie_Escort said:


> How do the pros on here accept payment from a mobile unit? I was thinking of cash or cheque, but cheques are a bit dodgy.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers


I wanted to, but the bank advised me the initial costs / fee's wouldn't really be worth it to start with.


----------



## littlelloydy

Demonm said:


> Well must say i've got to agree with every opinion expressed on here so far. I definately do this for the love and not the money thats for sure. Try to stay grounded with your plans at the start and dont try to run before you can walk, its all well and good having ambition and dreams but them contract jobs at a local garage cleaning 20 cars for next to nothing give you the foundations to move forward on! I say if it's what you want to do then go for it but be realistic and traget the customers that you know will have you back next week. Have you conmsidered other potential markets like Caravan owners, chauffer companies, coach companies?
> 
> As far as franchise companies go stay away is my view like m any others, most of the work is contract with large companies and the prospect of expanding the business into other markets is restricted by the terms of the franchise companies articles of assosiation. Why pay somebody else a percengtage of your turnover for all the hard work you are going to put it. Your time would be spent better off on here than on the phone to their head office!


will have to totally disagree with the coment on franchises as I have recently purchased a francise and the franchise company do not take any of my earnings. All i have to do is buy my consumable products from them which are very resonably priced. I would recommend the franchise to anyone.

lloydy


----------



## a803sgo

littlelloydy said:


> will have to totally disagree with the coment on franchises as I have recently purchased a francise and the franchise company do not take any of my earnings. All i have to do is buy my consumable products from them which are very resonably priced. I would recommend the franchise to anyone.
> 
> lloydy


can i ask what franchise you went with and why?


----------



## littlelloydy

do you have an email address?


----------



## a803sgo

littlelloydy said:


> do you have an email address?


[email protected]

thanks.


----------



## painter4

matt said:


> Right fellas sorry if this is in the wrong section so mods please move if need be.
> 
> Im now in a position of probably being made redundant from work after 8 yrs  and im considering my options.
> Being a mobile valeter has always appealed to me but i could do with advice on whether or not this is a viable business and how big the market is, as i live in lincoln its quite a small city and im worried it wouldnt be able to sustain me?
> 
> ive spoken to a couple of car dealers who either use inhouse valeters or get mobiles in but pay them hardly anything, although my market would primarily be aimed at private owners.
> 
> If anyones got some advice it would greatly be appreciated as i need to start sooner rather than later (mortgage,woman,car to keep happy and provided for):wave:


great thread just spent over on hour reading it all thanks for all the help guys :thumb:


----------



## Refined Detail

Hello Pete! :wave:

You were PM'ing me on FTF lol.


----------



## tom_mol69

I am already in the process of starting my own buisness, my question to you all is, with the credit crunch etc, how has this affected buisiness?? is there still orders coming in or has it died down significantly??


----------



## giblet

Heres a question for you guys. Is anyone out there working from an estate car instead of a van?


----------



## ryanuk

id do it partime first mate! took me well over a year to get enough business to go fulltime and its not going to be easy now.


----------



## Auto-Etc

gib786 said:


> Heres a question for you guys. Is anyone out there working from an estate car instead of a van?


 I do, I found it works for me and i'm not rattling round in a van :lol: - But i also have a unit as well - and i did some home made signs advertising wash's from a £5 and i have on average 10-20 cars a day in which pays for the unit - I hate doing them but it's my bread and butter and i also have about 3-4 cars in a week for "proper" detailing work. :thumb:


----------



## jezport

As I have been made redundant, I am now looking at starting my own business up. I have a motorhome which I could use to work from. It has a good size water tank and I could easily plumb in an external water point.

I can see that all the local hand washes are still busy. What sort of pricing should I use to attract buisiness?


----------



## -Kev-

jezport said:


> As I have been made redundant, I am now looking at starting my own business up. I have a motorhome which I could use to work from. It has a good size water tank and I could easily plumb in an external water point.
> 
> I can see that all the local hand washes are still busy. What sort of pricing should I use to attract buisiness?


you won't get enough business straight away to go full time with it. i would get another jib and do customers cars part-time to start with. a van would be better too. pricing depends what products you use and what sort of customer you want to attract.


----------



## Craigus

Really great thread this, one quesion on insurance, does age affect how much it is? It seems quite expensive from what I have read on here, and as I am fairly young it is something i am slightly concerned about.

Also, does anyone on here just do weekends at the moment in the process of starting up? If so, what is the deal with tax, being registered VAT reg. etc. Do you have insurance for just working on the weekends?

Cheers,


----------



## Elliott19864

I also want to know about insurance. Who's everyone insured with? What kind of cover do you have? I would be working from home for now so not sure one what kind of insurance I need.


----------



## Shiny

Age doesn't affect Public Liability Insurance, but it does have a bearing on your van Insurance and/or Motor Trade Insurance (to drive customer's cars), which can be very pricey if you are under 25.


----------



## jezport

What size water tank are you guys using? How many jobs do you get from a tank?


----------



## painter4

400 ltr maybee 4-5 small cars


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

well here,s my story fella,s i'm ten years working with aerlingus.
now cost cuts have come in to play . the company have given me 3 options A VOLUNTARY REDUNDANCY = 70GRAND
B 1 month off and back to work on new contract' crazy shifts' less pay' less holiday's +70g
C stay on my current wage's but accept all off above without 70 grand..


after reading this thread and sucking in as much info as i did what would you do with 
let's say 20grand of that money . in starting your own valet/detailing business.

btw i have untill friday 13th to make my decision .
i think i,ll go for option B look for some customers in the moth off ..

the month off is for tax reasons so the company can give us voluntary redundancy even thou were going back......
hope this makes some sort of sense as i,m up the wall and need some advice .


----------



## Spirit Detailing

Dub Hitman, how are ya...

I had the same frame of mind about 10 yrs ago and started up my own mobile valet company servicing Dublin and nearby counties. Did it for a few years and while I did make some very good money, there were too many times when I wasn't getting enough in to pay the bills. Then I did my back in doing Aikido and that put an end to it.

However, it sounds like you have enough capital to make a decent go of it. If I were starting over, I would get myself a high quality workshop and advertise as a detailer. What killed me as a valet was that most people see you as a cleaner and don't understand the difference between you as a car-appearance specialist and a dish-washer. 

It takes a while to get a good reputation, but even now a few years after I stopped the business as going concern, I still have a bunch of customers that I go out to at weekends. 

Its not easy work, but to succeed, you have to both be good at it AND enjoy it. Its only then that you start to build good customer relations. If you want to pm me to discuss it further, I'd be happy to help in any way I can.

Cheers
Brian


----------



## karl0308

yes, motor trade insurance is very expensive if under 25, Like me Im only 23 and spoke with coversure yesterday, instead of pursuading me to buy thier insurance they told me it wasnt worth it for the price i would be paying. I will just have to ask my customers to move thier cars into a position for me to work on before i arrive. saved me alot of money and will be getting my PL insurance from them. great people


----------



## andymuir78

amazing thread guys - learned a hell of a lot - starting up my own mobile biz and contacted Autoglym after learning about their course. I have had some experience with valeting working for a rental company up near me in Glasgow - but soon found myself out on my ear due to layoffs and getting cheaper Polish labour in - dont begrudge them at all over it.

Ive got enough info on all the products, equipment, the insurance, my missus mate is an accountant so thats sorted, and theres a possibility of a commercial contract with an Adult Disability Organisation that my missus works for up here that have four people carriers - valeting them once a month.

Just need to sort out the all important dosh now lol anyone want a kidney lol j/k


----------



## karl0308

yer same here andy, Im setting up aswell in Grimsby area. im all sorted with products equipment and everything else, Im booked onto an autosmart course as its been a few years since i was working for valeting firm. hardest part is the dosh,I dunno about up thier but where i am thiers afew organisations that help u with funding, im sitting a business planning course and at the end of it they give me a grant and if i need anymore i get it off them in a interest free loan which i dont pay back for first 6mnths. good luck andy wiv ur new venture


----------



## andymuir78

how old are you karl? theres a few up here that cater for the young guys - I just turned 31 there and the usual suspects are out of my reach cause of my age.

Did get a number for some Business Development advisers in the area I'm from but the number is no longer active. Going to talk to the jobcentre lot tomorrow if they have the right number and also the business gateway lot - to see if there is anyone out there that I can apply too.

The only thing thats stopping me is the money for the van. Ive got the money covered for all the products and majority of the equipment. And I don't think it'd look professional turning up in the wee car Ive got lol.


----------



## karl0308

im 23 m8 and usual supects down here are helping but like u said ur age is stopping u gettin the help which is wrong in my opinion. down here there a firm that helps out regardless of age, aslong as they think the business is viable they bend over backwards to help ya, this firm only in the NE Lincolnshire area, 

Im just looking at couple of vans at the minute, not the best impression turning up in a rust bucket,lol

GL anyway m8


----------



## andymuir78

karl0308 said:


> im 23 m8 and usual supects down here are helping but like u said ur age is stopping u gettin the help which is wrong in my opinion. down here there a firm that helps out regardless of age, aslong as they think the business is viable they bend over backwards to help ya, this firm only in the NE Lincolnshire area,
> 
> Im just looking at couple of vans at the minute, not the best impression turning up in a rust bucket,lol
> 
> GL anyway m8


aye anno mate - cheers gd luck wi u also


----------



## loftys8

*Going for it*

Hi everyone,
I was going to bed ages ago but got hooked on this great thread and just read the whole lot.
What brilliant advice from so many people. 
Ive been really getting into this detailing malarky and apart from spending hours on my own car every week (S8) i have done 4 cars owned by friends as a result of either them asking me after seeing mine or me asking them for the practice and the opportunity to show them what can be done to their car with effort and passion from a (OCD).
I am fortunate enough to be in a position to buy all of the equipment needed to start my Mobile Detailing business.(Aquired from years of very hard graft and many nightmares working for myself in the long haul transport business).
One of the cars i did for a mate in Holland which i washed with Sonus shampoo (2 bucket),clayed with Sonus detailer, polished with A1 clean and polish from Dr Chemie and finished with a coat of AG High Definition wax came up really nice and as a result a lucky friend of his who owns 2 black Porsches,a Massa and a Jag wants me to Detail them on a regular basis.
Great i hear you all say but while this would be a great start the problem i have is that even after reading tons of info i am not up to spec on all of the products and am getting a bit confused with what they do and what should be put on top of what.Is it best to find the products im happy using and stick with them or will i need a large assortment to cater for what different customers would like regarding the finish required and the colour etc of the car.There is so many out there that i really dont know whats best and im confident in every other area apart from this one so if any of you kind professionals on here could advise me i would really appreciate your help.
Im planning on also learning machine polishing etc but want to walk for a while before running as im under no illusion that this business is easy and this doesnt have to be my main income while i get going.
Word of mouth is what im hoping will get me top end customers with quality cars but im also not sure what to charge so any help would be great.
P.S sorry for this, my first post being so long

All the best

Kev


----------



## *Dan*

loftys8 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was going to bed ages ago but got hooked on this great thread and just read the whole lot.
> What brilliant advice from so many people.
> Ive been really getting into this detailing malarky and apart from spending hours on my own car every week (S8) i have done 4 cars owned by friends as a result of either them asking me after seeing mine or me asking them for the practice and the opportunity to show them what can be done to their car with effort and passion from a (OCD).
> I am fortunate enough to be in a position to buy all of the equipment needed to start my Mobile Detailing business.(Aquired from years of very hard graft and many nightmares working for myself in the long haul transport business).
> One of the cars i did for a mate in Holland which i washed with Sonus shampoo (2 bucket),clayed with Sonus detailer, polished with A1 clean and polish from Dr Chemie and finished with a coat of AG High Definition wax came up really nice and as a result a lucky friend of his who owns 2 black Porsches,a Massa and a Jag wants me to Detail them on a regular basis.
> Great i hear you all say but while this would be a great start the problem i have is that even after reading tons of info i am not up to spec on all of the products and am getting a bit confused with what they do and what should be put on top of what.Is it best to find the products im happy using and stick with them or will i need a large assortment to cater for what different customers would like regarding the finish required and the colour etc of the car.There is so many out there that i really dont know whats best and im confident in every other area apart from this one so if any of you kind professionals on here could advise me i would really appreciate your help.
> Im planning on also learning machine polishing etc but want to walk for a while before running as im under no illusion that this business is easy and this doesnt have to be my main income while i get going.
> Word of mouth is what im hoping will get me top end customers with quality cars but im also not sure what to charge so any help would be great.
> P.S sorry for this, my first post being so long
> 
> All the best
> 
> Kev


If you want to start a mobile 'detailing' business then then i suggest you get a machine polisher and learn how to use it ASAP.

9/10 customers that book a 'detail' are after swirl/scratch removal of some sort and your just not gonna give them that by hand polishing.

Before you can charge a decent amount for a detail you need to be good with your tools and confident your gonna give a good finish every time. I'm talking machine polishing cars before you start the business, and lots of them.

If your just gonna offer a 'valeting' service, then thats abit more differant. Not many people expect to pay £20-30 for a valet and get swirl removal and a show car shine....

IMO get yourself a machine polisher and get practising, read up on here about what products/methods you need to start using in your routine and again get practising. The finish you get from machine polishing compared to a hand polish is immence.

Looks like you like the idea of being self employed, love detailing but havent done any sort of background research as to whats actually on the market or whats involved?

All i can say is that buy using cheap products like AG wax, A1 Polish by hand isnt going to get you into detailing high end cars... if it does then your a lucky man.


----------



## loftys8

*good advice*

Thanks very much Dan,
That makes alot of sense and im sorry if it came across as running before walking,that isnt my intention,more to carry on practicing with clay bar and polish/wax etc and washing technique making friends cars look better first.
I suppose it got me jogging a bit with the fella in Holland and i told him i was only starting so have alot of learning to do.Maybe he would like his cars very well cleaned and Detailing would be the next step when im good enough.
I thought 40 quid wasnt cheap for the AG wax but then again im new to this so i will trust you on this one Dan.I beleive i have the patience and aptitude for Detailing and what ive learnt already from reading you guys posts on here has been helpful. 
I will aquire a polisher and get practicing (not on someones car),would you be able to recomend a good one for a learner and i will surely get busy reading and learning from you fellas on here.
Thanks again for your honest helpful advice Dan and be lucky,

Kev


----------



## jezport

I have started valeting motorhomes. I do all the work by hand with no PW as PWs terrify motorhome and caravan owners. The work is not exactly easy to find but as I have a motorhome myself I am trusted by owners who would not normally allow anyone near their vehicle.


So if anyone has any motorhome or caravan jobs they dont want please PM me.


----------



## *Dan*

loftys8 said:


> Thanks very much Dan,
> That makes alot of sense and im sorry if it came across as running before walking,that isnt my intention,more to carry on practicing with clay bar and polish/wax etc and washing technique making friends cars look better first.
> I suppose it got me jogging a bit with the fella in Holland and i told him i was only starting so have alot of learning to do.Maybe he would like his cars very well cleaned and Detailing would be the next step when im good enough.
> I thought 40 quid wasnt cheap for the AG wax but then again im new to this so i will trust you on this one Dan.I beleive i have the patience and aptitude for Detailing and what ive learnt already from reading you guys posts on here has been helpful.
> I will aquire a polisher and get practicing (not on someones car),would you be able to recomend a good one for a learner and i will surely get busy reading and learning from you fellas on here.
> Thanks again for your honest helpful advice Dan and be lucky,
> 
> Kev


No worrys, it takes alot of practise before you can achieve good results on differant paints each time. Getting to know what works on what and what products are best suited and how they are best used.

Try the Kestral DAS-6 machine polisher, pretty much a replica of the Meguiars G220 but alot cheaper, around £100 will get u a kit with pads & polish... pretty much everything you need. It's pretty much idiot proof, so unless you do something really stupid like fall asleep while polishing then not much will go wrong!

I am in the same boat as you, i'm passionate about cars and i love detailing and working out in the open and would love to be my own boss but..... having done some research there are 17 valeting companys in the area i live, 10 on the neighbouring town and 11 on the other so theres a hell of alot of competition for me to try and beat.

I just think that most people dont even know what detailing is, so they'd rather have the cheap valeting company do a rush job and smear gritty dirty water over there car than pay the extra for me to take care of it and do the work to a good high standard.

I think in the recession with alot of people not spending and car cleaning being quite a luxury that it's going to be very tough to start this sort of business up.

I detail cars for members on some of the forums i'm on, in the summer it makes me nearly £1000 per month ontop of my full time salary. So to be honest, all the ambittion i have for starting up a business just isnt viable at the moment.

Perhaps in the next year or 2 if the economy takes a turn for the better then i may go for it. I'm 20 years old and in a good full time management job that pays well so i'm in no rush! I'm 90% certain i will have a pop at starting my own company as i think i'll regret not trying to do so but at the same time i dont want to try it now and leave myself in a heap of debt for the future!

I wish anyone luck trying to get into the business.


----------



## loftys8

*Nice one*

Cheers mate, 
You talk alot of sense,im 42 and worked for myself for years and am not in too bad a position so it doesnt daunt me having my own business but i wish i had your sense when i was 20,i would quite possibly be very well off so good luck when you do go for it as my favourite saying is (i would rather die tomorrow and have tried than live forever and have not).
Thanks for the advice on the polisher, i will go for that and make sure im not tired when using lol, :thumb:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

i posted here a while back about my redundancy and i recently got my money from the job
so splashed out on a couple of essentials the pressure washer the kestrel .

anyway i'll keep you fellas updated on my next purchase probably a van of some sort .

thanks again for all the info here 
top marks DW


----------



## Serious

Approach your local golf clubs about cleaning their buggies. Ok so you cant charge too much, but 2 or 3 at a time and its just worth it. However it is a way to make yourself known to the type of car owners that would pay to have their cars valeted/detailed. + After you have got friendly with the bosses they may let you leave flyers B/cards etc and valet on site while the clients have a round of golf. 2.5 - 3.5 hrs, it can be done.


----------



## andyt13

just spent 2hrs reading this thread and all ican say is thanks guys for everyones comments, its been a real help

Andy


----------



## Mirror Image

Are most people starting using their savings or going down the route of finance and bank loans? I work for a bank at the moment and it sounds weird but i hate loans, credit cards finance etc etc, I sort out arrangements for this type of thing everyday but due to this i see what difficulties people get into with them and it scares me. I dont agree with having anything until i have saved up and paid cash for it.

Ive been savings money to start my business for a while now and my plan is when its fully established the only overhead I am going to have is Diesel for my van as everything else would be paid for in advance.

M.


----------



## wastegate

How do the mobile valeters on here work along with rain. Are Marquees a good buy or do most of you change the appointment. It just seems that British valeters are always against the rain in this country. :lol:


----------



## Multipla Mick

wastegate said:


> How do the mobile valeters on here work along with rain. Are Marquees a good buy or do most of you change the appointment. It just seems that British valeters are always against the rain in this country. :lol:


I think many will rebook the job, the trouble with gazebos and the like is where there is rain there is often wind too, and those things need to be well guyed or weighted down to stop them blowing about and potentially damaging a car. Plus there's the fun of putting them up and down, storing them in the van etc. Bit of a faff, but some do use them it seems.

When it's steady rain, it's not so bad, just rebook it, it's when you get the odd shower it's a right pain... wait for it to stop, and then redry the car before starting again... :wall:


----------



## nickvw

If you were valeting/detailing part time and had your own company registered ect but still worked full time in your existing job how would you go on with tax and stuff would it affect your wages in your full time job or would you just pay more tax on your valeting earnings?

Just a thought.....


----------



## PIRHONEY

Not sure if anyone has suggested this already......too many pages in this thread to read them all.....

Get hold of a panel from a scrappy......faded and swirled. Detail half of it and have it in your van.

Then when someone has asked for a quick spruce up......and it's really getting on your nerves that you don't have the time to do whats really needed on the car.....you can show them the detailed panel and say "really what you need is a detail to get rid of swirls etc. your car could look like this....."

Might get you some more "serious" business from 1 in 5 of your customers


----------



## rgDetail

With regards to the weather mentioned above, I've wondered this also. Plus coming up to winter in a month or so's time, how do mobile valeters cope during the colder/wetter months?

Surely through the winter during long periods of poor weather that restrict the job it becomes very difficult to do any sort of outside work?

Also, I think it has been mentioned previously but how do people who don't supply their own water/electricity do? Are customers OK with their valeter using their water and electricity?

Cheers, 

Rob


----------



## ATypeR

Well then....25 pages later and about two months after finding this thread I guess it's time I mentioned my situation :wave:

As (no doubt) everybody who starts a valeting & detailing business I had a passion for looking after my own cars for a few years and that grew in to looking after a few mates cars too. For me the stepping back once finished is the motivator, seeing how you have improved a car and taking pride in what you've done. Anyway, a little while ago I was made redundant and, through no lack of trying, have found it almost impossible to find work in the sector I was involved in for nearly 15 years (I was good at it too). I had been left some money after the death of my mum and used a good chunk of it to get the house sorted out etc but had half of it stashed away as savings. With no work coming in and the savings over time dwindling away to almost nothing it was suggested by friends that I use what little I had left to start up a valeting & detailing business. So I did! That was about two months ago, I have a van (little Kangoo all signed up) a PW, genny, G220 and boxes of peoducts. Since then I have had flyers printed up and cards obviously and have had a bit of work come in from some of the car forums I use, mainly lower end details (wash/clay/Lime Prime or polish via machine/wax type of things) and a few guys (about4) that have their cars valeted monthly. I have had great feedback from the forum guys which will hopefully lead to more work and I know I do a good job.

My problem is the work is few and far between and I am trying to work out how to "fill the gap" with the valeting side of things. I do pop out and pop flyers through letter boxes in the more affluent areas near where I live and have also been accepted as the chosen valeter/detailer for a very well known and respected wheel refurb company, so when they have customers for wheel jobs they can ask if they want their cars valets and away I go, although I have only had one referral from them so far.

I emailed the local golf club to suggest I set up on site whilst people play a round of golf but have had no relpy from them since I contacted them two weeks ago. I am about to pop out again to do the flyers through the door thing but wanted to ask what else I can do to bring the work in? Everytime I drive past dealerships it seems thay have their own sprog out there washing the cars so is it worth me contacting them or not? I can't afford to throw money at supermarkets for space in their car parks and it seems that their punters want nothing more than a dirty sponge dragged over their cars anyway.

I have a family to help support so need to get this to work asap, but I do understand that these things take time. All I'm looking for is confirmation that I'm doing the right thing already and just need to keep going or am I missing some vital way in which to drag the business in?

I hope you guys are all doing well but let me know if I'm missing something :thumb:

Cheers chaps


----------



## ATypeR

Oddly enough as soon as I clicked submit for the above post I got a phone call asking about mid-details on two sports cars :thumb:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

good on you m8 
i had similar circumstances and with 10 years of working for aerlingus i decided that even with the current climate i was ready to get away from doing a job i could do with my eyes closed .
so i took voluntary redundancy and little by little got my products together started doing the usual family and friends cars ,
then the 350 fella's i worked with for ten years found out what i was doing and i get them calling me to get there cars done , not weekly like' 
but i havent taken the big step in getting a van 'maybe after x.mas .
business cards i just give to customers and they recommend me which is a bonus.
my best customer is a Italian dude with plenty of cars mostly track cars.


anyway detailing world and all its info is currently turning my life around 
i used to work shift work never anytime for family or friends now i can work the way i want to and when it suits me .
dont get me wrong lads its tuff really tuff some weeks you have loads of cars other weeks you may have one . and thats when the mind goes into overdrive and you think its all a waste but like above you'll always have someone that needs there car maintained wether its a ferrari or fiat uno if you put 110% into it minor detail or major then it will stand to you and word of mouth is what keeps you going.

anyaway nice to see someone else doing well


----------



## dominic84

> I hope you guys are all doing well but let me know if I'm missing something


I always found that the best source of reliable work was local medium/large businesses with circa 50+ employees.

What works is to approach the facilities manager at these sites and arrange to visit them every fortnight. Then what happens is a point of contact at the site sends out a group email to announce what time you will be arriving, price etc and then those who want your service leave their keys at reception with the cash.

You will also get people coming over whilst you are working (get their early so you are setup and working when the staff are arriving). Plus a company with lots of employees is likely to spread word of mouth and you will get customers who require extra services.

You should charge about £20 for a quick wash/wheels/dry, vacuum interior, wipe dash, glass - this won't take very long and you'll probably get about 10+ people at the bigger places.

So basically you could make around £200 for a mornings work + it's consistent + you spread word of mouth + you get referrals.

Of course if you get say 4 of these large companies on board (2 each week, rotating every fortnight) then that's £400 a week/£1600 a month that you know is coming in.

Lastly these big companies nearly always have quite a few pool cars, you can do these as well for about £18 a go, again say 8 pool cars @ £18 is an extra £144 a week from one place so it soon stacks up.

Anyway I hope this helps and if you want anymore advice on this then let me know :thumb:


----------



## ATypeR

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> anyaway nice to see someone else doing well


Thanks mate, I'm trying but not there yet. This has to work though, can't get work in what I used to do and to be honest don't really want to be behind a desk again :lol: Good luck to you too fella :thumb:



Car Care Store said:


> I always found that the best source of reliable work was local medium/large businesses with circa 50+ employees.
> 
> What works is to approach the facilities manager at these sites and arrange to visit them every fortnight. Then what happens is a point of contact at the site sends out a group email to announce what time you will be arriving, price etc and then those who want your service leave their keys at reception with the cash.
> 
> You will also get people coming over whilst you are working (get their early so you are setup and working when the staff are arriving). Plus a company with lots of employees is likely to spread word of mouth and you will get customers who require extra services.
> 
> You should charge about £20 for a quick wash/wheels/dry, vacuum interior, wipe dash, glass - this won't take very long and you'll probably get about 10+ people at the bigger places.
> 
> So basically you could make around £200 for a mornings work + it's consistent + you spread word of mouth + you get referrals.
> 
> Of course if you get say 4 of these large companies on board (2 each week, rotating every fortnight) then that's £400 a week/£1600 a month that you know is coming in.
> 
> Lastly these big companies nearly always have quite a few pool cars, you can do these as well for about £18 a go, again say 8 pool cars @ £18 is an extra £144 a week from one place so it soon stacks up.
> 
> Anyway I hope this helps and if you want anymore advice on this then let me know :thumb:


Brilliant and thanks for taking the time out to do that mate, much appreciated. I think that was my glitch, not knowing who to ask for etc. Did you telephone these guys or just approach reception and what kinda success rate did you have by doing whatever method you used?

Thing is I'm used to phoning up companies and trying to get appointmets with the relevent people with varying degrees of success :wall: lol But so far company wise I've just handed a few flyers to reception and I know that 99% of the time they just get shoved to one side or binned 

Thanks in advance gentlemen :thumb:


----------



## Multipla Mick

Rob88 said:


> With regards to the weather mentioned above, I've wondered this also. Plus coming up to winter in a month or so's time, how do mobile valeters cope during the colder/wetter months?
> 
> Surely through the winter during long periods of poor weather that restrict the job it becomes very difficult to do any sort of outside work?
> 
> Also, I think it has been mentioned previously but how do people who don't supply their own water/electricity do? Are customers OK with their valeter using their water and electricity?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


In Winter, dry mornings become very busy  Obviously it gets dark earlier, but often even on those cold but sunny days you get moisture in the air settling on the car from about lunchtime onwards, makes buffing off a wax a nightmare if you get caught out. With really cold weather you have the problem of ice forming as you wash the vehicle too of course... Wash and vac jobs are ok, but longer, bigger, details you need somewhere you can get the vehicle indoors and well lit.
We never used a customer's water, could've done as many have outside taps. We did plug into their electric when it was convenient though. Often on arrival at someone's house, they would ask if we needed anything, and we would then give them the option of plugging in or running our genny, which would mean a bit of extra noise. So most people were happy to let us plug in. But, we also had several regulars where we needed our own water and power, outside offices and the like. Propping an office door or window open to run a power cable through, just wouldn't be an option in my book, let alone a hosepipe. Minimal disruption to the client all helps with the overall impression of your service. It depends on what you're doing though. If you focus on the high end full details then on board water and power is less of an issue, as a lot of the work will be done at the client's home and hopefully in their garage. If general valeting then it's very handy to have, it'd be a beggar to turn down work because of a lack of either on site.


----------



## dominic84

> Brilliant and thanks for taking the time out to do that mate, much appreciated. I think that was my glitch, not knowing who to ask for etc. Did you telephone these guys or just approach reception and what kinda success rate did you have by doing whatever method you used?
> 
> Thing is I'm used to phoning up companies and trying to get appointmets with the relevent people with varying degrees of success lol But so far company wise I've just handed a few flyers to reception and I know that 99% of the time they just get shoved to one side or binned
> 
> Thanks in advance gentlemen


I would phone up and ask to speak to the facilities manager if they have one (most big companies do) or someone in an equivalent position. If they are genuinely interested then it's worth offering to go down and clean their car/setup a meeting to outline what you can provide. I've always found that these people are pretty open to such offers because ultimately it's an added benefit for their companies staff just like say for example having an on-site gym or canteen etc.

You might find that some of these places already have a valeting company that comes in but if that is the case you can always leave your details and ask to be contacted if they put it out to tender in the future.

One other thing is some companies might ask that you use a bund or water capture mat (basically an inflatable paddling poll that captures the waste run-off) which may seem like a pain but is a minor initial outlay if it secures regular, repeat business.


----------



## Crazy American

3 hours later I come to the end. I wonder if the OP was just wondering if he may get a response or 2 

DW is the best :thumb:


----------



## kuzaweed

I've been very much interested in starting my own mobile valeting business.. currently i am doing research regarding equipment and also where and what type of work i want. 

i'm just very curious on what a baffled water tank is ? and also what would be the best size to get along with a decent pressure washer.

i am currently thinking of purchasing a kranzle 7 and a honda genny, any help or advice would be MUCH APPRECIATED :-]

thanks guys ! .


----------



## Multipla Mick

kuzaweed said:


> I've been very much interested in starting my own mobile valeting business.. currently i am doing research regarding equipment and also where and what type of work i want.
> 
> i'm just very curious on what a baffled water tank is ? and also what would be the best size to get along with a decent pressure washer.
> 
> i am currently thinking of purchasing a kranzle 7 and a honda genny, any help or advice would be MUCH APPRECIATED :-]
> 
> thanks guys ! .


Baffled tanks have baffles cut in them (boy I'm on form tonight :lol to prevent large lumps of water sloshing about from side to side and upsetting the balance/handling of a vehicle when cornering/braking etc. In most of the upright tanks the baffles are actually in the form of slots in the tank, which also make strapping down with ratchet straps easier :thumb:
For valeting, 250 litres is a good size tank to start with, good capacity and will fit in vans like Kangoos and Berlingos and still leave room for other stuff. Bear in mind the weight limits of whatever vehicle you're going to use, and remember one litre of water weighs roughly 1KG, and don't forget the weight of the empty tank  The size of the tank you need depends on what sort of work you hope to be doing and the size of your van. If you need to clean a fleet of vans say in a yard then a bigger tank obviously has advantages, but if you're only doing a couple of cars a day a big tank is a waste. Saying that, it never hurts to have spare capacity in any of your kit, it can come in useful sometimes.

Not used a K7 Kranzle (had a K1150T myself) but a few on here use one I think, and they are darn good bits of kit. A Honda genny would be a good choice too, avoid cheap stuff and it pays off in reliability etc. You need a genny capable of running the K7's 1.6kw start up loading, which isn't greedy at all, so you won't be needing some hoofing great genny that could power half the street, so that's good too


----------



## kuzaweed

Thanks Mick - makes alot more sense now!! do you know rougly how many vechiles can be cleaned wid a 250l baffled tank?

after speaking to someone who was selling a mobile valeting van with all the equipment on ebay, he sadly sold the equipment before the auction ended, yet he did give me a link of were he bought his equipment from and some good advice.

http://carchem.co.uk - they have two mobile valeting start ups for sale, i was just wondering what people thought of what they are offering and whether it is worth while considering.

also , does any one on here have there own Custom Air Freshners?


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

you shouldnt actually use air fresheners , if they come into contact with platics/trim they can melt and bleach them . Get an air freshener you can spray (something like As blast ) or one thats a liquid that you spray onto carpets etc ....

Always wiser to hand the airfreshener to the client AFTER you have finished the service that way you cant be accused of damaging the plastics and trim.

HTH


----------



## patonbmw

I am currentley selling my valeting van, It comes with a 250 litre water tank, 1 years of valeting and public liability insurance, wet vac, pressure washer and other things.
Check it out here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=140455


----------



## matty007

spotted a valet company working out of the back of volkswagen caddy 650l water tank with a tiny jetwasher reels inside the lot seemed like a good little package volkys tidy looking van and decent engine for around three to four grand for a 2006 model everything was so compact even wet and dry vac generator the works , apparently yo ucan buy a full franchise for around 13 grand van the lot included


----------



## mwbpsx

Neither a detailer or valeter i can only say what would do it for me. If you had a perfectly clean and swirl free van ( preferably black) parked behind you while handing out flyers it would go a long way to convince me I needed YOUR services and not the polish hand wash down the road :buffer:



or even better do a 50/50 of the whole van


----------



## matty007

I was just reading Micks comment on the baffles in the tank wondered exactly how fast you need to get to the next job lol only having laugh mate its important too have a sence of humour i think , god i can imagine the stig from top gear on his way to the next job , and its a lot of oversteer through the follow through lol maybe clarkson can do a wet lap with a 650l tank in 1.10 maybe you could blow off the zonda with a van full of gear lol henry hoovers eyes crossed all dizzy lol


----------



## matty007

I would like to ask a question to all really to all on this site, it all seems pretty friendly and good advice , im considering going into valeting, my reasons for doing it is for the love of cars in general and i do like doing the job, im no proffesional but take good care of my own car, Do the majority of you guys do this work and see it just as a job or are there a lot of people who just mad about cars genuinly, ive read a few books about self development and some advice i found was to do something you enjoy to do and you will always do it better, it must be nice for you all to have customers that treat you as a friend and must be really rewarding , anyway thanks to you all on here ive enjoyed every post i have read, good luck to you all keep scrubbing guys and good luck


----------



## kuzaweed

another curious question , i am researching alot into mobile valeting and whether it is really worthwhile investing my money?

all over birmingham there are many pubs with cheap carwashes , many plots with a car wash, many garages with a cheap car wash, therefore a lot of competition. my question is that what kind of customers do you go for and also how do you justify your work as a mobile valeter to the price of a cheap car wash??

iv thought about going for an upmarket cliental but iv been told that my valeting must be top standerd . 
iv also thought about going for the elderly market, (care homes etc )or people who find it difficult to clean there car any views?

thanks !


----------



## doyle369

Hi all

Spent a few hours reading this and taking alot into account.

I have recently made my own thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141989

Me and my mate, both 18 years old want to start our own valeting company.

We want to start out by washing cars at our local lesiure facility..

They have an 18 hole championship golf course, a small 9 hole course, gym, swimming pool and hotel. They have 2 big car parks, there is room for me and my friend to wash cars

We both used to work there so we know the staff there.

If they were to let us, how would we get access to water....?

Your views on this?

Thanks

Will

Anyway, that would be a starting point for us.


----------



## -Kev-

doyle369 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Spent a few hours reading this and taking alot into account.
> 
> I have recently made my own thread
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141989
> 
> Me and my mate, both 18 years old want to start our own valeting company.
> 
> We want to start out by washing cars at our local lesiure facility..
> 
> They have an 18 hole championship golf course, a small 9 hole course, gym, swimming pool and hotel. They have 2 big car parks, there is room for me and my friend to wash cars
> 
> We both used to work there so we know the staff there.
> 
> If they were to let us, *how would we get access to water*....?
> 
> Your views on this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will
> 
> Anyway, that would be a starting point for us.


errr, outside tap maybe?.. thought you was talking about getting a van anyway? sounds like you need to do _alot_ of research first


----------



## Serious

I don't think they will let you valet on site as the noise you will be making will put off the golfers. I do valeting at a few courses, but have to take the cars off site. At 18 I think you will find the insurance cover you will need to do so VERY expensive.


----------



## doyle369

Serious said:


> I don't think they will let you valet on site as the noise you will be making will put off the golfers. I do valeting at a few courses, but have to take the cars off site. At 18 I think you will find the insurance cover you will need to do so VERY expensive.


The top car park is away from the golf course, they wont hear us


----------



## Prism Detailing

doyle369 said:


> The top car park is away from the golf course, they wont hear us


You will need to consider insurance if working in a public place then public liability insurance is defiantely required and the club probably would not even look at you without it.

Being in England I would be suprised if they would let you use their on water supply as being a company they are probably being metered and charged accordingly.

But what you can do is ask the club if they would allow you to flyer and cars or speak to the customers directly on their ground. Another thing to consider if they do not wish you to be there then they can have you removed for "Trespassing".

Places to gain money to start up your business is maybe to approach government schemes to help businesses start up, this is probably the best direction for you, as reading through all the posts you have made regarding this venture, you really need to investigate it a lot more. To approach these schemes you need to have a solid business plan which means you will need all the answers to the questions you are asking. You will need to show you have the knowledge in products, how to use them, financial projections, marketing stratigies etc...


----------



## Cullers

A business plan is an essential for anyone setting up business....
Its only then that you can see what you need and work out whether it is viable.
As for insurance, I agree totally with what the other guys say.... plus a company should not let you near a vehicle if you haven't got any.
Its not just about washing cars guys. Accidents happen and what happens when one of the accidents happen to a golfers £70k Porsche?
I spent the past god knows how many years working with people helping them set up businesses, doing cash flows, marketing plans, SWOT analysis, marketing plans. 
Setting up a business can make you or break you but it certainly isn't 9-5


----------



## -Kev-

doyle369 said:


> The top car park is away from the golf course, they wont hear us


so you either need a van with on board electric and water, or the worlds longest extension lead and hose


----------



## JGrant1285

I'm toying with this idea myself.

Would start initially at part-time to see how it goes. Would also be working for my dad on the spanners, so i would potentially have 2 routes of 'income' so to speak.

There are some very encouraging posts in here and some others which makes me think 'ermmm'. 

Having a think about it, not rushing into anything.


----------



## LMV

what are your thoughts on a Box trailer instead of van for valeting , seen one on e bay other week and not really seen any round area or come across any . Other than the US detailing units which seam well kitted out.

The trailer would be fitted out the same as a van (tank / Genny etc ) , My reasoning behind this is running costs .

Already Got a vehicle to tow it and still use it as a family transport and valet in between .
If i buy another van that's extra added costs (insurance mot tax maintenance) 

So looking for all your knowledge and feedback on this Question

Cheers paul


----------



## mattjonescardiff

^^^^^^^^^ quite a good idea to use a trailer rather than a van. As you say, keeps your current vehicle in use and cuts costs. I've not seen any pro's actually doing this though.


----------



## Leemack

Never really thought about a trailer.

Good idea me thinks - Although i won't trade my van for one


----------



## David.S

Trailer make sure the tank has a bafler or the trailer will snake everywhere

Also if you took a driving test after 1997 you can only tow upto 750 kilos (aprox)
if any more you will need to take a test

B4 97 your ok you can tow what your car or light van can pull


----------



## Leemack

I found it so hard when i first started and it's only because i had some (alot) of spare money floating.

The work doesn't just appear and doors get shut but others do open, it's just how much income you lose before it comes to fruition.

Not a decision to be taken lightly


----------



## Dublin Detailer

Super thread - thanks to all the contributers!
Alot to take on board and much to think about!!

Cheers!!


----------



## podge99

*Steam for mobile carwashing*

Hi guys,

I started a mobile car valeting business over here in Amsterdam (from Ireland). I imported a high pressure steam machine from South Korea which, although expensive, works out well as there is no run off and I use only about 5-7 litres water to wash a car (and half a litre diesel) so I don't need such a big water tank (125litres). Msg me for info if any needs it on the machine.....


----------



## podge99

steam


----------



## podge99

the steam wash machines are supplied by


----------



## podge99

a company in south korea


----------



## podge99

called seoinjin engineering. The machine itself cost about €3000


----------



## podge99

but well worth it in my opinion. can be difficult in the summer sometimes with bugs and stuff


----------



## podge99

but a pre spray with g101 and the use of a good insect sponge does the trick


----------



## podge99

Sorry for the singular posts but there is something up with my computer


----------



## podge99

A company in Italy also makes these machines but the south koreans seem to have been at it for longer so I went with them


----------



## podge99

The biggest pain is shipping the machine into the country as there a very few dealerships


----------



## FRS2552

Why the 10 seperate posts? Did you want fast access to your pm box lol.

Anyway welcome :wave:


----------



## Dublin Detailer

^^^ LOL thats what I was thinking!!
I think I might repeat myself 4 more times cos Ive a message in my Inbox!! LOL


----------



## podge99

Exactly that gentlemen........ Was my first post and I'm to impatient to wait until I have 10 useful bits of info to provide....


----------



## Cullers

To be honest mate, there are more useful and contributory ways of doing that.


----------



## -Kev-

Cullers said:


> To be honest mate, there are more useful and contributory ways of doing that.


seconded. pointless really


----------



## -Kev-

podge99 said:


> Exactly that gentlemen........ Was my first post and I'm to impatient to wait until I have 10 useful bits of info to provide....


you don't have to 'provide info' to post on here..


----------



## podge99

Chill out guys, does it bother you that much?


----------



## Cullers

podge99 said:


> Chill out guys, does it bother you that much?


Tell you what mate.... take a look at how many members we have. Imagine what these threads would be like if every or even 1 in 2 members did that? The threads would be unreadable. As for chilling out, lol. I'd suggest maybe reading a little bit of Dale Carnegie and learn not to patronise. This is one of the best forums out there and all we ask is that members play fairly. We have a handful of mods who get more demands than they have time so its up to us to try and be responsible. Seriously bud, how much effort would it have taken to just find ten threads to comment on??


----------



## Dublin Detailer

Cullers said:


> ...take a look at how many members we have. Imagine what these threads would be like if every or even 1 in 2 members did that? The threads would be unreadable


Perhpas a MOD could go through the 30 pages and delete any of the pointless threads - i.e - the "thanks for that thread" of which im GUILTY!!
Maybe it will cut it down to <20 pages and make it easier reading - either way - informative and realative info - for which Im grateful!!

(mods, delete this as part of the clean up)


----------



## Mick

think they should rename this thread to : how to start up a . . . dear god im finally finished reading 30 pages and its 5am lol

like a good book couldnt put it down one of the most informative threads ive came across thus far :thumb:


----------



## Dale92

i know im new here but i think you generate alot of customers on car forums advertising in threads or mabey paying the site to have an advert and link to your details on the site


----------



## Leemack

All i can add is that it aint as easy as i thought it was going to be.

A couple of hard months earning diddly squat put this into perspective and i am happy to say im out of it and doing well (Not rich yet lol)

I have some lovely customers and enjoy drumming up business so whoever is thinking of doing it, think carefully before you quit your jobs :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Is not the easiest business to get into though!!!!


----------



## R.S VAL

im about to start my own mobile valeting business,(along side my main job as a breakdown recovery driver),ive neally got the my van kitted out im going to do it part time to start with, so thanks for this great thread got lots on helpful hints, tips and info:thumb:


----------



## Danno1975

I'm tryin to roll out from a part time basis, building up some local customers before testing the waters, anyone considering the tax angle here?.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=158670

Cheers


----------



## Dave18

Hey everyone. I'm after a bit of advice. I'm in the process of setting up my mobile valeting business. I've been looking at the stater kits from autobrite. The bronze £2000 kit contains a honda petrol power washer. Is this better, as good as or worse than an electric one, ( i was looking at a Kranzle K7 before this offer came up). Also is there any benefit to be had from spending more and getting a hot water pw? And one more question, can you alter the power of these comercial washers so they don't blast so hard as i'm going to be valeting (hopefully) quite a few motorbikes and they don't mix well with strong PW's. Any help or advice would be great, thanks in advance!


----------



## cabman

i run my own mobile valeting 
started 2 years after getting laid off 
i was half repairing and doing sales cars for 15 years
i have found it very different in the real world of valeting 
i have used AG mostly because that i had used now found different product can do the same job better 
i am going on the autosmart 2 training in may
i want to get better then i am now
my work comes from a monthly/weekly cars 
i have just started doing tax company in my town 
i am trying to get a van for next i use my est car for now 
:car::car:


----------



## adi

I'm looking into starting my own business, and this thread has been super helpful! Can anyone recommend any starter kits similar to the bronze autobrite one for better than 2 grand?


----------



## Dave18

Adi, i had a good look around when i was setting up and if your after a kit i think that is your best bet. However i personally went the steam cleaning route and i bought all my products from Autosmart. Obviously my steam cleaner cost more but the actual materials i think are cheaper and better from Autosmart. Just my opinion though. As others have said though think carefully before you start up, it's alot tougher than i thought it would be with alot of time spent sending e-mails, letters, door to door marketing e.t.c. But it's all necessary to get your business known. Good luck with your business.


----------



## deanchilds

When im working I allways get asked how much did it cost you to set up? I get bored of hearing it! 

Ive spent a lot to get where I am and yes I do earn really good money but I still aint anywhere near where I want to be. I am getting away from the crap jobs and thats only after almost 3 years. 

Plan. Plan. Plan and remember building a business dont happen over night, when people say it takes 2 years or more. Believe it.


----------



## Britishhawk

Hi guys, im 18 (Birthday today!)

Anyways im hoping to get into car valeting untill I eventually join the Army (medical problems mean I have to wait 4 years for medical records to clear). I currently have a part time job in the mornings so im flexible in the afternoons, im building up all my equipment and working from my little Corsa at the moment, hoping to eventually get a little vinyl wrapped van. 

Its amazing how if you do a good job then you'll always attract more business, I did my mums friends 2 cars, as I was doing hers the otherday a lady across the street approached me and asked if I would do hers. Now my friends mum's mother (mouthful) has asked me to do her 2 cars, she currently has them done by a mobile valeter but thinks the finish I get is superior ;D. 

Does anyone have any advice for me to expand? I have just ordered a new pressure washer and foam lance to aid me, im trying to reduce the time I spend on the cars (currently around 2hrs30.. I know waaay too long for a quick valet) Although I do apply glaze, sealant and dodo wax when required. I live in an expensive area of London with average house price being 600k, Im hoping this will help as people with money expect a bit of care and time taken on their expensive cars? What should I do, get some leaflets etc? Thanks! 

Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Saurabh.in

*Need Help guys !!!*

Hi Car Enthusiasts.
I am an IT professional and planning to open a car detailing center in India.
India has a huge uncaptured market for car valeting and detailing.

I am planning to open a mobile car detailing service in India,having 4 mobile units.

I have a lot of queries,few of the instant ones are :
1) what all licenses are required to start such a business
2) what is the investment required??
3) how to get detailiing products to India??
4) where to get my workers trained??


----------



## gilb

well after reading 4 years of posts!! i can say this has helped alot

i have been valeting for 7 years working at dealerships and i no i do a very good job people tell me all day i do a very good job and very fast but it pays less every year and the disorganisation and lack of communication from sales men is driving me mental!!

iv been planning to start on my own for about 4 years and had people telling me to for about that aswell but iv never had the confidence to do it but im at that stage in life where if it all goes wrong il end up with no money i have no house or children to support so im going for it

i have the company name and designs ready i want to spend about 4k on a caddy van its reliable looks great and has a side loader for tank and machinery iv contacted autosmart and know what i will need i know of all competition in my area theres one mobile detailer and one mobile valeter which i have never seen about that i no of and theres 3 hand car wash and bodge places

the main thing im worried about is as most people do the weather and not having any interest but i geuss thats something you worry about when you get to it


----------



## Audiquattro

Nice words....
Incredibly I've opened this thread being in the same work conditions...and searching an option to release money from a deep passion.

I was a professional hand's car washer and from next week i will restart with this work..

Now I want to improve all the past techniques and also introduce detailing in my city.

Unfortunately,as above discussed,the market it's going wrong..
Too many peoples prefer to wash (badly and curiously) their cars on token car wash..
I know the gap between a self car wash and a perfect detail...
But people also know what mean to pay 50€ for a light detailing performance...(properly called valet)...
I prefer detailing.
I will work only on few cars making it perfect...


----------



## Hou

My eyes hurt!

I don't want to even get into the profession but I started reading and couldn't stop. Just shows what a helpful forum this is, keep up the good work


----------



## Black Magic Detail

wow ,a good long read lots of top info .


----------



## willwoll100

Well I've read all 32 pages of this thread and as I was toying with the idea of maybe having a crack at it as a job I think I'll stick with my day job. I honestly thought that there would be more money in it but it just doesn't seem worth leaving a reasonably payed job to do this.

Hats off to all of you who do and good luck.

I may do a bit of part time detailing in the future, who knows. 

One question of all the people who have said they were looking into it what happened in your situation?

Regards and thanks to the OP, excellent thread.

Will


----------



## kenc543

just read this me and my m8 are thinking about setting a business up aswel, he works as a taxi company called L.A they have about 300 cars what his step dad is part owner of, he is busy trying to get a contract drawn up for a good few cars , i am also a taxi driver and work for a little company my dad own aswel , we have like 10 drivers what get there cars done each week what will go to me when i set up , also i was thinking about rining other taxi companies in the area before we start and geting contracts drawn up, if everything goes well we can sort something out, plus with us both being taxi drivers we pick alot of people up who comment on how clean my taxi is, this would be a great way of word of mouth plus all local work , any ideas or a few tips on doing this thanks


----------



## Indetailad

kenc543 said:


> just read this me and my m8 are thinking about setting a business up aswel, he works as a taxi company called L.A they have about 300 cars what his step dad is part owner of, he is busy trying to get a contract drawn up for a good few cars , i am also a taxi driver and work for a little company my dad own aswel , we have like 10 drivers what get there cars done each week what will go to me when i set up , also i was thinking about rining other taxi companies in the area before we start and geting contracts drawn up, if everything goes well we can sort something out, plus with us both being taxi drivers we pick alot of people up who comment on how clean my taxi is, this would be a great way of word of mouth plus all local work , any ideas or a few tips on doing this thanks


I know you're a taxi driver, so in a slightly different situation to me, but I had a contract with a taxi company in my area and they did nothing but mess me around and expected the cars to look like they had been detailed, but only gave me a maximum of 30 minutes to wash and hoover the car and pay me peanuts. I gave it up in the end, never to do another taxi company again


----------



## dogtown123

what about all the big companys on this website e.g. valet magic/ KDS details ect....

these guys are charging some good money fore these cars

they must get at least 3 protection detials a week (£300 x 3) , 
at least 3 stage 1 valets a day (£85 x 3 = 225 x 5 = 1275
and then youve got all the extras ect... total = £2175

so they must be making some really good money from this ?

or am i complety wrong lool ?

what would be an average day for a company like that ?


----------



## The_Bouncer

^^ I don't think any company is going to discuss their bookings or fees on here at all - in fact it aint gonna happen :O)

These guys are top of the game - regardless what they charge a client is only buying expertise and knowledge - it takes a damn while to get there as well.

I think all that needs to be said is these guys are in business and for them it works whatever the income may be, I've said before, detailing is an artform - most of the work comes in from word of mouth. When you start getting people queing for your services then you know your near the top of the tree.

Reminds me of an old golfing quote from somewhere - Pro golfer takes a shot and against normal odds, gets it in one - A spectator says " Wow what a lucky shot !!! " - The Golfer says " Amazing really - the more I practice, the luckier I get"


:O)


----------



## -Kev-

dogtown123 said:


> what about all the big companys on this website e.g. valet magic/ KDS details ect....
> 
> these guys are charging some good money fore these cars
> 
> they must get at least 3 protection detials a week (£300 x 3) ,
> at least 3 stage 1 valets a day (£85 x 3 = 225 x 5 = 1275
> and then youve got all the extras ect... total = £2175
> 
> so they must be making some really good money from this ?
> 
> or am i complety wrong lool ?
> 
> what would be an average day for a company like that ?


i think your guessing tbh, and thats all before wages, overheads, supplies, fuel for a van etc etc


----------



## Auto Finesse

I think what alot of people dont add up in there dreams, is the over heads, vans, units, employees and insurances anit to cheap and it dont matter if your the best in the world, you will still have days (maybe even weeks in the winter months) where you dont make any money, but you still have to pay those bills.


----------



## james_death

Hours later i have read the lot all 33 pages jeez.
All very informative.
Will have to start doing the legwork with finding the local situation i know the £5 hand wash are turning up all over then all the supermarkets either have automated or a brush and hose machine.
Something to look into now unemployed would prefer doing part time from a secure job but needs looking into and thanks to all for constructive inputs appreciated.


----------



## Marky182

That's one long thread, but well worth the read. Great input.


----------



## unquestioned

Found this thread incredibly useful. I'm going into this, starting off small at first, I will be using the girlfriends little 206 as a van & giving her my V6 155 to replace it & I'm offering a few services. It will take a while to get going I know but I'm prepared for the hard slog of it & have other things to tide me over until it hopefully takes off. No mobile valeters locally & only one place that offers it so I'm hoping for a bit of business.


----------



## dooka

Insurance is a killer for sure ..


----------



## srod

It has taken me about 4 months to get set up as a mobile valeter which involved selling my car and buying a van which I use not only for valeting, but for my regular transport as well.

I've been up and running for about 2 weeks now and am quite busy and getting busier. I live in a relatively small town and so knew this was a bit of a risk in that there will be limited opportunity for trade/fleet work, but I am hoping that will come in time.

The thing is though that I have quite a lot of savings behind me and have other sources of income which means that I can afford for the valeting to take a loss if I have to. Obviously I hope that this will not be the case and the initial signs are good in that respect. I started by having printed 5000 flyers (A5) which I am busy delivering whenever I get a spare hour or two. These seem to be quite effective, far more so (I would guess) than some adverts in my local press. When the flyers are done I then intend to place a couple of adverts and to then approach the trade etc. To basically see where it all takes me.

My initial outlay in terms of money spent setting up is in the region of £8000. This includes the van, full insurance, equipment, consumables and so on. Not as much as I had budgeted for, but still quite a sum to risk.

For those thinking of doing this, what I can say right now is that it is a lot of fun. Haven't tried a full valet in snow yet mind! 

Stephen.


----------



## The_Bouncer

srod said:


> It has taken me about 4 months to get set up as a mobile valeter which involved selling my car and buying a van which I use not only for valeting, but for my regular transport as well.
> 
> I've been up and running for about 2 weeks now and am quite busy and getting busier. I live in a relatively small town and so knew this was a bit of a risk in that there will be limited opportunity for trade/fleet work, but I am hoping that will come in time.
> 
> The thing is though that I have quite a lot of savings behind me and have other sources of income which means that I can afford for the valeting to take a loss if I have to. Obviously I hope that this will not be the case and the initial signs are good in that respect. I started by having printed 5000 flyers (A5) which I am busy delivering whenever I get a spare hour or two. These seem to be quite effective, far more so (I would guess) than some adverts in my local press. When the flyers are done I then intend to place a couple of adverts and to then approach the trade etc. To basically see where it all takes me.
> 
> My initial outlay in terms of money spent setting up is in the region of £8000. This includes the van, full insurance, equipment, consumables and so on. Not as much as I had budgeted for, but still quite a sum to risk.
> 
> For those thinking of doing this, what I can say right now is that it is a lot of fun. Haven't tried a full valet in snow yet mind!
> 
> Stephen.


^^ Good way to start and good methods :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Holy thread revival. 

I just read through the thread after searching for information (out of curiosity) on water disposal. 

I was talking to someone passing my house while I was cleaning my car the other day, who mentioned about environment agency regulations about the disposal of water. 

How do you guys handle it? I've seen these vinyl mats that catch the water, do you just have a water tank with a pump to suck it all up afterwards? What do you do with the waste?


----------



## RS ROB

mikehiow said:


> Holy thread revival.
> 
> I just read through the thread after searching for information (out of curiosity) on water disposal.
> 
> I was talking to someone passing my house while I was cleaning my car the other day, who mentioned about environment agency regulations about the disposal of water.
> 
> How do you guys handle it? I've seen these vinyl mats that catch the water, do you just have a water tank with a pump to suck it all up afterwards? What do you do with the waste?


Thats a good question,anyone?


----------



## [email protected]

WOW this was some long one to read i've been sat here since 6PM uk time my eyes are hurting but its helped me out and giving me a game plan.


----------



## Arthur Dent

mikehiow said:


> Holy thread revival.
> 
> I just read through the thread after searching for information (out of curiosity) on water disposal.
> 
> I was talking to someone passing my house while I was cleaning my car the other day, who mentioned about environment agency regulations about the disposal of water.
> 
> How do you guys handle it? I've seen these vinyl mats that catch the water, do you just have a water tank with a pump to suck it all up afterwards? What do you do with the waste?


I would also like to find an answer to that question, but figure that a Bund and collection of contaminated water for appropriate environmentally sound disposal will be the way forward.

Otherwise this thread is one of the most informative I have ever read anywhere thanks for all the info guy`s keep it coming :thumb:


----------



## Mindis

That's a long read. 
I am enjoying cleaning cars every minute ( especially other peoples cars ) and decided that I want to go for it, but only as hobby, part time. I was looking at vans, and I really like Vauxhall Combo in red. But my concern is, would it look like royal mail van? I was thinking to colour code bumpers and plastic trim, and some nice alloys. What you think?


----------



## jamieross

This thread has been a brilliant read. One thing I was wondering is how do you go about paying yourself, do you pay yourself so much an hour or a set percentage of sale value? Just been researching about starting up and your help, as with this thread, would be really helpful.


----------



## Ship shine

andycap said:


> Hi, good thread ive enjoyed reading the posts!
> 
> I started up my own Mobile Valeting Business roughly 5 months ago, and its going really well, im not making a massive fortune, but the hours im actualy working reflect why, which means theres a great margin for improvement, if i can maintain my week by week profit increase which I have been achieving sofar, then I should be ok.
> 
> Few things to consider (just from my own experience), whatever your budget is for starting up, always budget a little more, cos like everything in life we always underestimate how much things will cost when we venture something new. In heinsight buying one of those Autobrite Packages (or something similar), isnt such a bad idea, they might look alot in cost, but i have probably spent close to that amount anyway buying seperate, and its annoying going to a job knowing you aint got a couple of things you really should need!
> 
> Theres lots of other things to pay for which you may or may not overlook when drawing together a plan, things like an accountant, van signwriting, t-shirts, Insurance (this is a must), leaflets etc, its all expensive.
> 
> Try and get a van with a side loading door, i made the mistake of buying an 03 Vaxhall combo which i love, but i wish id gone for one with a SLD.
> 
> A decent Jetwash is important, bearning in mind some days you want to be flying from one job to the next with little hassle, my old jetwash was OK, but it gradualy got worse and started holding me up so i got a better one. Alot of my stuff is off Ebay, i really couldnt affort to buy all my stuff brand new, and everything i have had off ebay has been spot on. Its worth researching your prices, it can save you a fortune.
> 
> Advertising yourself is obviously the most important thing, and the hardest, its expensive and theres people doing exactly the same thing out there as you are already!
> 
> I could only really afford leaflets, I made a design on the PC and got 1000 made up, I had them printed in full colour and on glossy thick paper, they looked mint... but 1000 leaflets you can **** up the wall in a matter of hours, but gained me a few customers, so I had 5000 very basic, normal ones on blue paper printed up. MISTAKE, Ive delivered around 2000 of these and not one phonecall back, so you may want to try the theory for yourself, but in my experience DONT be a tight bugger on the leaflets, it dont work.
> 
> Obviously Word Of Mouth will have to be your main source of advertising... unless youve got a couple of grand in the bank to go mad with!, I made sure every job I did, and still do, is spot on, maybe doing a few more little bits for the customer than they are paying for... this may not be the best aproach, but i have had alot of recommendations, and my regulars list is up to about twenty as well as anything else/new that comes in.
> 
> One thing to consider with car valeting, customers dont really, in most cases.. NEED there car cleaning, they WANT it cleaning, its a nice luxury, unlike a plumber who is called out to fix something that needs fixing, so maybe focus your work and advertising at the more wealthy areas where you live. Maybe its a miss conception from myself but generaly new estates with large houses gain me alot of business... theres alot of keeping up with the jones's goes off which is good for you!
> 
> Remember to take into consideration you are always at the mercy of the weather, wind/rain/sun all make things a ******* to do, invest in a canopy definately. It will be interesting to see how i cope over the Autumn/Winter months when the weather changes for the worst, both customer wise and working in it.
> 
> Having a weekend off work is a thing of the past for me, because alot of work is generated around this time, obviously people are at work etc during the week. Sorting yourself out with a generator is a must for carpark/place of work jobs (I havnt got one yet its nxt on my list)
> 
> Im hoping to go into the more up market end, detailing cars.. because theres more reward in it, as like others have mentioned about there own attitudes, im too a perfectionist and its quite painfull do to half a job on a car that needs a good detail.
> Im not going to start this off properly till i have all the equiptment and knowledge I need, but im getting there slowly.
> 
> One last thing, starting up your own business is a massive decision. One thing i have really noticed is unlike when i was employed by someone else i had less stress & worry to deal with, my only real work related issues were having to go work, being at work, and when payday was, everything else around me wasnt my problem.
> Now having my own business it is hard to switch off, and you worry about when the next phonecall will come?... how do i get more business?.. did i do a decent enough job of that last car?.. etc etc. it is quite stressfull. However you need to keep in mind the fact that you can do what you want, how you want, when you want, and you aint working for some idiot who gets payed too much. Theres two sides to consider. Main thing is to keep focused and accept that it takes time to get to where you want, but hopefully it will be worth it!
> 
> Sorry for the lost post, im not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, but you might be able to take some of that info and put it to use. Im still learning myself but it a scary prospect going alone.
> 
> Martin


mate im starting up to, im in bracknell, but i will be doing weekends for a year or so and stick to my day job, till i get a good rep,i am a bit lucky as i have a lot of friends that have sports cars, and know im going to do ok, but wot you have just said is such a good bit of info and has let me see wot im getting in to, so thank you buddy, im going to do the AB traning for 4 days to help me out, as i am not good with all the products, and so on


----------



## Autokleen

A very informative thread. My story is that I am Spain. I have been equiping myself over 4 years very gradually buying the best I could afford over time. Low mileage Combo Van, 400 litre tank, Kranzle K7/120, Generator, Numatic Hoovers, Fogger, Invertor. I have come into a small amount of cash so decided to plough ahead with the plan of valeting, Cars, autocaravans, caravans, trucks etc. as well as offering pressure washing services for the home. I have all my main items I will need, imported from Autosmart as i did a training course with them and was impressed with the results. I placed an ad in a local free services booklet which covers a wide area for every other week at a total cost of 178 euros for 4 weeks. 1000 A5 leaflets which cost 75 euros. After twice in the "La crida" I have had nothing! Zilch! I am worried now. I will press on though giving out leaflets and visiting industrial type places as I still beleive it can work as nobody does mobile valeting out here. Everyone I know says what a fantastic idea it is out here.


----------



## TigerUK

i saw a mobile valet service advertised in my area, my first thought was you'd only valet a car in good condition, one thats up and running, e.g. it is drivable.

so why waste money driving to their location when you can stay in your own fixed location?

it will be cheaper for you petrol wyse and also you can turn over more cars because you're in a fixed location.


----------



## trv8

TigerUK said:


> i saw a mobile valet service advertised in my area, my first thought was you'd only valet a car in good condition, one thats up and running, e.g. it is drivable.
> 
> so why waste money driving to their location when you can stay in your own fixed location?
> 
> it will be cheaper for you petrol wyse and also you can turn over more cars because you're in a fixed location.


What a load of [email protected]!
It's all about customer choice.
There's customers who will prefer the convenience of having their vehicle valeted/detailed at their own home or place of work.
This saves them from having to travel, wait in ques or dropping their vehicle off at valeters premises for any length of time.
How could you be wasting money on fuel etc when all costs would be worked into your pricing structure.
If you think running your own fixed location is cheaper than being mobile, then think again.


----------



## Autokleen

Mindis said:


> That's a long read.
> I am enjoying cleaning cars every minute ( especially other peoples cars ) and decided that I want to go for it, but only as hobby, part time. I was looking at vans, and I really like Vauxhall Combo in red. But my concern is, would it look like royal mail van? I was thinking to colour code bumpers and plastic trim, and some nice alloys. What you think?


I have an ex royal mail van and the person before me had the bottom half sprayed in star silver, looks nothing like a royal mail van now. I also added a an Irmscher front spoiler to set it even more apart.


----------



## dominic84

> A very informative thread. My story is that I am Spain. I have been equiping myself over 4 years very gradually buying the best I could afford over time. Low mileage Combo Van, 400 litre tank, Kranzle K7/120, Generator, Numatic Hoovers, Fogger, Invertor. I have come into a small amount of cash so decided to plough ahead with the plan of valeting, Cars, autocaravans, caravans, trucks etc. as well as offering pressure washing services for the home. I have all my main items I will need, imported from Autosmart as i did a training course with them and was impressed with the results. I placed an ad in a local free services booklet which covers a wide area for every other week at a total cost of 178 euros for 4 weeks. 1000 A5 leaflets which cost 75 euros. After twice in the "La crida" I have had nothing! Zilch! I am worried now. I will press on though giving out leaflets and visiting industrial type places as I still beleive it can work as nobody does mobile valeting out here. Everyone I know says what a fantastic idea it is out here.


You are very brave valeting cars outside in the Spanish sun shine - particularly when it comes to cleaning the interiors!

So I wish you good luck, I imagine a good foam and pressure wash type option would be good for all the cars that seem to get covered in dust.

Also a really good paintwork treatment to protect against UV.

One thing I wonder though? Do the Spanish in general care for their cars that much? I've always noticed when I'm over there that pretty much all the cars are battered in some way?


----------



## Autokleen

dominic84 said:


> You are very brave valeting cars outside in the Spanish sun shine - particularly when it comes to cleaning the interiors!
> 
> So I wish you good luck, I imagine a good foam and pressure wash type option would be good for all the cars that seem to get covered in dust.
> 
> Also a really good paintwork treatment to protect against UV.
> 
> One thing I wonder though? Do the Spanish in general care for their cars that much? I've always noticed when I'm over there that pretty much all the cars are battered in some way?


Better spanish sunshine for valeting cars than grey and cold UK. Lack of rain means no canopies needed. Lots of wealthy estates with Audi's BMW's etc. Depends on where you go to. I obviously will cater towards the wealthier people. I think Caravans will be a big source of income as well out here.


----------



## Bkjames

Arthur Dent said:


> I would also like to find an answer to that question, but figure that a Bund and collection of contaminated water for appropriate environmentally sound disposal will be the way forward.
> 
> Otherwise this thread is one of the most informative I have ever read anywhere thanks for all the info guy`s keep it coming :thumb:


I was thinking the same as someone is likely to moan about the same contaminated water

Brian


----------



## pete5570

There are some great waterless products out there now. I used to do mobile valeting, and i used waterless products along with the usual dressings etc. Just mentioning waterless and environmental in my leaflets got me a fair bit of work at the time, you can work on cars parked in office car parks without spraying the ones next to them. I still do a bit part time and use ONR and another waterless product depending on what needs doing. The key is to get good bulk products that do the job fast with top results, and don't get drawn into expensive big brand products. The other thing is time, get a good routine together, get to know what can be left to dwell while doing something else and get a good wax that can be used in direct sun (i tried a fair few that were no good). I did my Mondeo yesterday as it was dry, Waterless wash, wax, trim, wheels, tyres, interior vac, trim widows and a it of OCD stuff. Time taken was 2 1/2 hours, i would charge a minimum of 40 quid to do this much, so it can pay if you get it right.


----------



## type-r-gaz

I'd also like to know about waste water disposal? obviously being mobile you need something quick and easy to move, but how many mobile valeters actually take steps to prevent waste wash entering drains and possibly rivers? Dont want to open a can of worms and annoy people as i'm in the process of setting up a business as i type this, but i would like some input into how other companies work to deal with this?


----------



## pete5570

This is something you would need to take up with your local Authorities, some are very strict about what chemicals are washed into the drains. Degreasers, tar removers etc can be solvent heavy and we've all seen the state of the water that comes of the engine bay after a good clean. I would try to use as many non solvent products as possible, you may be asked to provide data sheets etc for the products you use.


----------



## type-r-gaz

Ok thanks for the advise. Do the big name brands do non solvent cleaners? and are they as good?


----------



## Piers_G

35 pages later and i've read the whole lot been toying with this idea for a while now i wash the mrs and sisters cars every now and again when i left school i worked for a mobile valeting company for a year and have done private stuff on and off since then currently work nights 6pm-midnight tue,weds,thurs & sun aswel as fri & sat 6pm-2:30am so have nothing to do during the day at all the night time job brings in enough cash but could do with some extra on the side we have 2 mobile valeters currently which aren't that good & 4 cheapo car washes so there's room for me to start only thing i ask is how would my tax go about working my current job and owning my own business? and insurance im 21 end of this month was thinking of getting a vauxhall combo as a van? this sound ideal and cheap to insure


----------



## [email protected]

What a great thread with stacks of useful info


----------



## Pugboi

After reading through this I'd love to start up but think I need them lottery numbers to come up first !!


----------



## craig92

I've been thinking about doing this for a while and i was going to use the nomad 18v portable pressure washer because i thought it would be more professional than asking them if i can use their water supply and electric and if they didn't have an outside tap or they wanted the doors/windows shut so i couldn't have cables running out their house i wouldn't be able to use my pressure washer. problem with the 18v pressure washer is that its only around 9 bar pressure where as a proper one is 100-110. I emailed Nomad and asked them if a snow foam lance would fit onto the end of their pressure washer and they said they haven't tried but they didn't think it was powerful enough. How am I meant to go about a water supply for the pressure washer and electric?


----------



## -Kev-

water tank and generator perhaps?...


----------



## AllenF

Its quite simple.
A baffled water tank
A petrol presure washer
A generater for the hoover
Look round on certain auction sites and those three will cost you less than 350 quid to get you started. Then as you grow either keep them as backups and get better or keep with them as they are cheap to buy cheap to fix.
Just because it cost a squillion quid doesnt mean its the best


----------



## craig92

thanks alot


----------



## haz619

I have just read all 36 pages.

Great information ppl thanks alot


----------



## AudiKosti

Any updates on people that started a few years ago? Are you still in it or was there too many expenses? What do you do now?

I'm setting one up in Cyprus, I had a friend that recently stopped doing it because things were getting to pricey, but after talking with him, it seems like he got fed up. He was good at the job and had a lot of customers. He told me the money is there providing you are up to high standards. He was working 15 hours a day in the summer due to none stop sunshine. As his van was new when he bought it, he spent over €35000, he's paid it off and saved some money to the side. He's now selling his van but I'm not 100% sure why.

Cyprus has 10 months of sunshine out of the 12 I believe. My area doesn't have any mobile valeting people around now, before there were 3. Most stopped because they were not good enough and often scratch most of the cars/ lazy workers.

To give me the edge ahead of any other people in Cyprus, I've already started doing a few cars over the weekend at home, and people call me now and again if I can do there cars, but since I am not set up yet for anything, I usually just wash there cars cheap/nothing. Word of mouth has already started about me being good quality at what I do, but I haven't got products, so I can't really please everyone at this time. 

I am coming over to the UK in April to take the AutoGlym Course. I went in to the AutoGlym dealer over here in Cyprus and they are looking for a certified AutoGlym consumer to help them out over here, and he offered to talk when I return from the UK.

Once I return from the UK I will be hoping to get the mobile valeting started/or see what AutoGlym CY has to offer. Considering I am only 20 years old, no debts, and live at home with my parents. My expenses shouldn't be that high. I calculated everything down and should recoup what I spend in 5 months, Considering I do 20 cars a week that is. I do around 7 now, with no advertising or high quality products.


----------



## Autokleen

AudiKosti said:


> Any updates on people that started a few years ago? Are you still in it or was there too many expenses? What do you do now?
> 
> I'm setting one up in Cyprus, I had a friend that recently stopped doing it because things were getting to pricey, but after talking with him, it seems like he got fed up. He was good at the job and had a lot of customers. He told me the money is there providing you are up to high standards. He was working 15 hours a day in the summer due to none stop sunshine. As his van was new when he bought it, he spent over €35000, he's paid it off and saved some money to the side. He's now selling his van but I'm not 100% sure why.
> 
> Cyprus has 10 months of sunshine out of the 12 I believe. My area doesn't have any mobile valeting people around now, before there were 3. Most stopped because they were not good enough and often scratch most of the cars/ lazy workers.
> 
> To give me the edge ahead of any other people in Cyprus, I've already started doing a few cars over the weekend at home, and people call me now and again if I can do there cars, but since I am not set up yet for anything, I usually just wash there cars cheap/nothing. Word of mouth has already started about me being good quality at what I do, but I haven't got products, so I can't really please everyone at this time.
> 
> I am coming over to the UK in April to take the AutoGlym Course. I went in to the AutoGlym dealer over here in Cyprus and they are looking for a certified AutoGlym consumer to help them out over here, and he offered to talk when I return from the UK.
> 
> Once I return from the UK I will be hoping to get the mobile valeting started/or see what AutoGlym CY has to offer. Considering I am only 20 years old, no debts, and live at home with my parents. My expenses shouldn't be that high. I calculated everything down and should recoup what I spend in 5 months, Considering I do 20 cars a week that is. I do around 7 now, with no advertising or high quality products.


If it's anything like here in Spain forget it! Last summer I ran an ad campaign in the local rag type thing. Not a huge advert but too small either. Took flyers around rich areas made up cards and gave them out to some businesses. Work from all that? 1 job! How does that work? Pepole here are scared to try anything new and will gladly carry on using someone just because they know them. They might be crap at it but nevermind they will still use them. Everyone says oh what a good idea that is but no one puts their money where their mouth is and tries me. I have had jobs but only through family and friends word of mouth. A job comes along once in a blue moon. Word of mouth here is just not big enough and no way can I make a living from it. People that have used me are very happy with my work so I just don't understand why it is not working.


----------



## octobersown

Anyone looking to start up send me a private message!


----------



## Bruce865

Clark @ PB said:


> Thats obviously your opinion.
> 
> If done right then you can make money at valeting quite easily, in every month of the first 6 months of my valeting business i got busier and busier and beat the previous months profit every time. There was also a well established Valeting business 100 yards around the corner that has been around for over 15 years and i still didnt struggle for customers or to make good money.
> 
> Its only becuase i fell out with some people that i decided to jack it in and I'm now Detailing full time and i intend to make more money at it than the valeting :thumb:


Glad someone is giving me hope still! Haha


----------



## Bruce865

This has been a brilliant thread been reading through for a whole now but can someone help me I have a question. If you have the water tank do you need a pump? Or will a petrol pressure washer have the means to just take it straight from the tank?


----------



## NeilA

Bruce865 said:


> This has been a brilliant thread been reading through for a whole now but can someone help me I have a question. If you have the water tank do you need a pump? Or will a petrol pressure washer have the means to just take it straight from the tank?


Indeed it has been a brilliant thread. Looking to possibly start a weekend valeting biz - need some advice though in getting started in terms of cost, etc etc. Wondering whether its worth going in with someone, perhaps to offer detailing aswell. mmmmmm. food for thought.


----------



## dominicharlow

Neil, I recently started my own business in mobile vehicle detailing and valeting - trying to focus on the detailing more than the valeting.

I was in the same position as you, and if you start like I have (slow), it's not worth going into partnership with anyone as you won't make much money considering the fact that you will most likely be splitting the cost of jobs.

Does any one have an ideas on marketing? Cost effective though, I do have the money to spend on advertising etc but I'd rather keep it to a minimum.

Thanks.


----------



## Raging Squirrel

Hi all

I'm setting up my own business through a new enterprise scheme. I live in an area with a massive amount of businesses from offices to sports clubs / golf clubs. I've already emailed a few suppliers with regards to quoting on a list of start up products. I'm thinking of leasing a van rather than paying out for one as I simply don't have the money to buy one.

I'm planning on working smart, not hard (just yet), and hitting the marketing of my business as soon as I can get the ball rolling. I've already been given some brilliant info from some members on here, and everything which I think is a great idea gets written down into my business notes.

Reading some of the posts will sometimes make you think if you're doing the right thing going it alone, but then there are the posts which just seem to give me encouragement to go at it and get out there.

I wish everyone thinking of starting up the very best and I hope you make a successful business out of it.


----------



## Otto

dominicharlow said:


> Neil, I recently started my own business in mobile vehicle detailing and valeting - trying to focus on the detailing more than the valeting.
> 
> I was in the same position as you, and if you start like I have (slow), it's not worth going into partnership with anyone as you won't make much money considering the fact that you will most likely be splitting the cost of jobs.
> 
> Does any one have an ideas on marketing? Cost effective though, I do have the money to spend on advertising etc but I'd rather keep it to a minimum.
> 
> Thanks.


This is of course my opinion but on the basis of how costly a detail is and the feeling of prestige it has, marketing such as leaflets dosnt fit the bill.

Compare detailing to watches and your looking at PatekPhillipe or Rolex. An expensive brand will only associate with a classy method of marketing which is also expensive.

What I'm trying to say is your marketing method needs to fit the bill which is expensive. I would say that your best form of marketing is to network like crazy
or
get an approved detailer status for one of the prestige product makers.

I do mobile detailing and don't waste my money on marketing. I just network network network.


----------



## Strongey

Otto said:


> This is of course my opinion but on the basis of how costly a detail is and the feeling of prestige it has, marketing such as leaflets dosnt fit the bill.
> 
> Compare detailing to watches and your looking at PatekPhillipe or Rolex. An expensive brand will only associate with a classy method of marketing which is also expensive.
> 
> What I'm trying to say is your marketing method needs to fit the bill which is expensive. I would say that your best form of marketing is to network like crazy
> or
> get an approved detailer status for one of the prestige product makers.
> 
> I do mobile detailing and don't waste my money on marketing. I just network network network.


When you say networking - what does that entail for you?


----------



## Otto

Getting knowledge of your work around via word of mouth. I keep my friends cars in tip top condition. When people ask about their cars they recommend.

Another point is if I see a particularly nice car I will try to chat to the owner. People who have common passion for cars make easy conversation which ultimately leads to marketing opportunity.

My best friend is the best at it.
He managed to get a ride in a Ferrari Enzo in London just by starting small talk.

Around the time of the Olympics, we managed to get invited out for drinks by 'Alex Roy' as we recognised the Morgan 3 wheeler he was driving from Top Gear. Luck more than anything.

Complete chance but the power of small talk is under estimated.
Never miss an opportunity to talk about what you do.
It helps if your really really love cars.


----------



## Matty77

Mega thread...need to sit down with a coffee and a pack of biscuits to get through this one! Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Banham49

Just spent all evening reading the entire thread, feel like my head is about to explode. Alot of useful information on here built up over the years. Do eventually want to do this as a job and start in a few years when the funds are available lol.


----------



## Choppy

I really enjoy cleaning and detailing cars although i need a lot more experience in the detailing area but this is something im very interested in doing also, i think it'll be a good starting point that`ll hopefully be able to help me gather the funds for a unit to start detailing. I also intend to do a few detailing days that ive seen advertised on autobrite and shinarama`s website to help refine my skills.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy

Finally got to the end of this. Can't remember more than a page ago to be honest. I feel like I need to write something here, sort of a homage to the fact I read all this while fighting with a 30kg boxer on my lap.

Anyway, I recently closed a personal training business, small profits for lots of work (work I didn't love and you need to). All I ever wanted to do was detail cars. But for some reason I didn't think it was worthy of a career.

Well I live in a small town where I know only a few people and there is a mucky water and grit car wash and a quick valet shop. That said there is plenty of money around here and I believe allot of people who don't realise the value in spending money on this kind of service. How will I educate them? No idea.

So I am looking for a unit, going to go all in and open up a place. I have allot of contacts in the car scene so hopefully that will lead to some larger details. I am going to pound the streets, talk to everyone and do a damn good job for a fair price when i get the chance. Will I wash your car for €10? Absolutely. Do I think I will be successful? No idea, but I will be doing something I finally enjoy. I can't wait.


----------



## Raging Squirrel

I think it's worthwhile if you fancy doing it. I have finally got all of my equipment and have gone live as of today. I'll admit, I'm sat at home at the minute, but I'm working on a printable invoice that I can send in the post. I have a demonstration car to do on Wednesday or Thursday with the best hotel in the area, and hopefully that will get me some regular work coming in. Doing it at this time of year is difficult, you get people who want a clean car but don't want to spend a lot of money if it is going to get dirty within a day or 2. Hopefully this next couple of weeks will see me getting more customers.


----------



## DetailMark

An absolutely fascinating thread.


----------



## Nick-ST

I really need to spend an evening reading through this thread as I would like to start a detailing business on the side to earn some extra wonga as well as having the joy of working on some different cars.


----------



## gaz_vxr

I'm not thinking about setting up a business but I am a definite weekend warrior and I'm finding myself doing more friends and families cars at the weekend and they are simply offering me a contribution towards the costs of supplies. 

I've been starting to post pictures of details on my own personal facebook page but I would like to seperate any weekend detailing/car cleaning from my personal page. 

I'm aware there are a few on here who do it part time or as a weekend hobby which helps fund product purchases/cost and wondered if they have done anything similar in terms of 'advertising' or show casing their work through facebook or similar? Are there any things to consider in terms of tax etc - assuming not if these people are offering a token cost simply to cover the matrials/products being used?


----------



## AllenF

Looks skyward and asks cash mr taxman ????? What cash........
Good way to fund your hobby 

word if mouth for advertising keeps it below radars ( if you get what i mean ) if your good at what you do WOM will spread you round enough to keep you busy.

Plus if you fall out with someone then you get the good old facebook hanging.
That kills further work lol


----------



## adamangler

Mr OCD said:


> There isnt really any money in valeting... I know as I have been doing it part time for a few years now and basically have given it up and advertise as a 'detailer' ... more and more of the jobs I do now are details and this is more rewarding to myself being a perfectionist.
> 
> The REAL problem I had was spending far too much time on a valet to please the customer when I should have been spending a set amount of time per vehicle and turning them round quickly... but this meant in my eyes rushing the job and not giving 100% - like I said I am a perfectionist so it wasnt working for me...
> 
> I also found general valetting difficult on my own... you could really use a 2nd pair of hands which would make alot of jobs much easier and also quicker but its more expense... as is getting started up with a van, etc
> 
> I think alot of the problem is too much competition due to being alot of car valeters out there... new hand car washes, specialist cleaning products can now be bought easily and so on - this is all going against general vehicle valeters.
> 
> To be honest if I was going to do general valeting again properly (I still do it now and again if needed) then would try and do trade only contracts... this would ensure a high turn over of cars in the same places which would help keep costs down...
> 
> I suspect you will not be able to generate the income you desire working for private sector only ... keep in mind most valets go for around £70 - £90 depending on where you are in the country... even if you get two bookings a day minus tax, vat and expenses you are unlikely to make the money you are after.
> 
> I hope this helps - people may not agree but its my 2p


Depends what you mean by there isnt any money in valeting. I havent been going long, only about a month full time (although i have been part time since last april) 
Start Up costs were about £1500 thats van, sign writing, clothing, websites, all equipment and products and although its hard going at the moment i see the potential to earn 400-500 a week working 5 days without killing myself

Now to me coming from a job earning 250 a week thats a nice amount of money, certainly enough for now plus theres the option of expanding, setting on staff etc, as well as the perks of being your own boss.

Its not a mega rich business but certainly theres potential to be comfortable and if your more business minded and dont want to simply be a one man band forever you can branch into other areas of cleaning and get more vans on the road etc. Theres money in most things if you are prepared to put the work in


----------



## paulb1976

IMO avoid the tax man at your own risk, there's a lot of jealous people out there. Tax evasion is illegal and could end up costing you a lot for the sake of a little bit of admin.

Seen to many people caught up in tax issues from weekend gardening to pub quizzes and they never end well.


----------



## panama

adamangler said:


> Depends what you mean by there isnt any money in valeting. I havent been going long, only about a month full time (although i have been part time since last april)
> Start Up costs were about £1500 thats van, sign writing, clothing, websites, all equipment and products and although its hard going at the moment i see the potential to earn 400-500 a week working 5 days without killing myself
> 
> Now to me coming from a job earning 250 a week thats a nice amount of money, certainly enough for now plus theres the option of expanding, setting on staff etc, as well as the perks of being your own boss.
> 
> Its not a mega rich business but certainly theres potential to be comfortable and if your more business minded and dont want to simply be a one man band forever you can branch into other areas of cleaning and get more vans on the road etc. Theres money in most things if you are prepared to put the work in


Well done on making a go of it mate.

Do you mind me asking what sort of setup you've got? Are you just working by yourself or do you employ someone else?
What do you find are the most common problems you face when it comes to the
job whether in terms of the customers you meet or the jobs you face?


----------



## OCD clean

i would have to agree with Mr OCD there is not a great deal of money in private sector valeting there is so much competition, by the time you prove you are better then the rest you may fined your self if financial trouble. i would say if car valeting and detailing is something you want to do go for commercial contracts, places like car show rooms, accountancy's, doctors and funeral services at least that way you can secure enough work to pay the up keep but i wouldn't go buying anything until you have got people offering you a set amount of cars a week etc. 
its taken me 5+ years to get my company to were it is now but i warn you now its a long hard road mate but its worth it in the end. 
wish you all the best


----------



## Fizzleh

think I'd have to get a prius as a 'van'


----------



## Jurgh

Any more succes stories...?


----------



## Liamj

In the process of starting up my business now, done lots of market research got some equipment. Will be starting part time and progressing to more hours if I enjoy it/find it financially viable! Looking forward to it! 
What pressure washers do people recommend (other than kranzle) trying to keep start up cost as low as possible!
Cheers


----------



## BarneyL

I want to open a detailing shop in my town as there aren't many around (plenty of mobile valets that "offer" a detail service) so possibly a hole to fill there.
I have not tried out machine polishing yet, so am investing in a DA machine first, getting various compounds and finishing polishes, various pads, foam and microfibre, then a visit to scrap yard to retrieve some panels in various states and start to practice on them using different combinations for different situations, I plan to enrol myself on some of the courses I have come across with the likes of AB, deVille, Chemical Guys ect, once up to a good standard I will then start to detail friends and families vehicles to build a portfolio, draw up a viable solid business plan then go hunt for funding, premises. I have already secured a web domain for a website as yet have no conflict with company name just needs to be registered, am doing tons of research into all aspects of detailing to attain as much knowledge as possible, especially in the paint correction side of things, like paint types, variations, compositions, damage types, correction steps ect. If I do it it's gonna be done proper lol so may be hassling for general info as well as maybe more specific things but from what I have seen on here so far I should be able to get all the help in need. 
Thanks for reading such an epic post in an epic thread!!!


----------



## AllenF

K point number one
FORGET opening your own detailing studio.
You are doomed to fail straight away.
How the HELL do you think you are going to compete with highly experienced guys out there with no experience or knowledge on a subject.
I have just watched casualty maybe tomorrow i will open a hospital.
Go out get some training ( expense ) get some practice in ( time ) get more training to perfect your technique ( expense ) if you are not prepared to take a few years to learn then you my friend are going to be dangerous and i hope you invest in a decent insurance policy because you will need it
It takes years of experience to become good .
It takes five seconds to scrap a car through lack of it


----------



## suspal

BarneyL said:


> I want to open a detailing shop in my town as there aren't many around (plenty of mobile valets that "offer" a detail service) so possibly a hole to fill there.
> I have not tried out machine polishing yet, so am investing in a DA machine first, getting various compounds and finishing polishes, various pads, foam and microfibre, then a visit to scrap yard to retrieve some panels in various states and start to practice on them using different combinations for different situations, I plan to enrol myself on some of the courses I have come across with the likes of AB, deVille, Chemical Guys ect, once up to a good standard I will then start to detail friends and families vehicles to build a portfolio, draw up a viable solid business plan then go hunt for funding, premises. I have already secured a web domain for a website as yet have no conflict with company name just needs to be registered, am doing tons of research into all aspects of detailing to attain as much knowledge as possible, especially in the paint correction side of things, like paint types, variations, compositions, damage types, correction steps ect. If I do it it's gonna be done proper lol so may be hassling for general info as well as maybe more specific things but from what I have seen on here so far I should be able to get all the help in need.
> Thanks for reading such an epic post in an epic thread!!!


good luck to you mate took me years to get to where i am,and don't think many pro's will help if i'm being truthful.


----------



## rottenapple

Always my favourite first posts 😂


----------



## AllenF

Sod the hospital.
I just now watching top gun im going to buy a plane and i will be a fighter pilot


----------



## silver_v

Right.. Don't buy a van or borrow any money! Start off small, use your car (with business insurance) buy some decent products, not stuff from the £1 shop or cheap crap from Halfords, don't buy sponges, use wash mits. Get a dog hair brush! You'll need it. Do friends cars and practice. Take good quality before and after pics demonstrating your work and try your best to go the extra mile. First few months are hard so do it around your job. Don't plough loads of money in just incase it doesn't work out. £100 should buy you a lot of decent products. Start off small like I said. Learn as you go. I've been doing it on and off then decided in Jan that I have enough of a portfolio to take it up full time. I have a facebook page which has 274 likes and 18 five star reviews (in a small amount of time) the more cars you do the more practice. You ideally want to earn £10 per hour, but when you start it'll provably be less than that to build your name


----------



## BarneyL

I am fully aware that this will not be a quick skill to learn, it will take time and money I know this also. But I do know that we all start from scratch at some point or another. If you read the post properly you would see that in no way will I be going straight onto vehicles that would just be irresponsible and stupid, I have two cars of my own and I won't touch either of them until I have been told by a professional that my standards are good enough. I am looking at courses in regards the paint side of things because like you rightly said only takes a second to screw it all up. I'm happy and more importantly prepared for this to take a few years to come to fruition but it shall as I am determined. So thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## BarneyL

silver_v said:


> Right.. Don't buy a van borrow any money! Start off small, use your car (with business insurance) buy some decent products, not stuff from the £1 shop or cheap crap from Halfords, don't buy sponges, use wash mits. Get a dog hair brush! You'll need it. Do friends cars and practice. Take good quality before and after pics demonstrating your work and try your best to go the extra mile. First few months are hard so do it around your job. Don't plough loads of money in just incase it doesn't work out. £100 should buy you a lot of decent products. Start off small like I said.


Exactly what I was thinking. Only plan to use quality products, no sponges at all, have dog hair brush, mitts various grades of micro fibre cloths, brushes ect.


----------



## AllenF

You have to learn to valet a motor
Then you have to learn to valet a motor to a high standard
Then you have to learn how to overcome a problem as if it was an everyday occurance
Then you have to learn to perfect the art of valeting
Then you can learn to machine a motor
Then you can learn to enhance a motor with a machine
Then you can learn to correct defects in paintwork on a motor.
Then you MAY be ready to open a detailing studio. You will not get anywhere without a regular customer base. Years of experience .. A bloody good reputation . And a lot of recomendations.
Your overheads will be so much that you would be bankrupt within a week. Remember in a studio you are NOT going to push through a high volume you are looking to push high quality. High quality doesnt come overnight its something gained over years.
I have done this for twenty and some years. I have run bays for a number of dealers and i was taught in house by mercedes.. It was something like three years before i was allowed near a car by myself. 
As a few people on here that know me will tell you hit me with a problem and i will have a solution straight away for it. Thats experience thats not lots of reading and remembering thats hands on getting over things.. Thinking on your feet thinking outside the box.
It aint easy believe me..


----------



## silver_v

I'm using my phone but can go into more detail later. Listen to AllenF though. Very helpful.


----------



## BarneyL

AllenF said:


> You have to learn to valet a motor
> Then you have to learn to valet a motor to a high standard
> Then you have to learn how to overcome a problem as if it was an everyday occurance
> Then you have to learn to perfect the art of valeting
> Then you can learn to machine a motor
> Then you can learn to enhance a motor with a machine
> Then you can learn to correct defects in paintwork on a motor.
> Then you MAY be ready to open a detailing studio. You will not get anywhere without a regular customer base. Years of experience .. A bloody good reputation . And a lot of recomendations.
> Your overheads will be so much that you would be bankrupt within a week. Remember in a studio you are NOT going to push through a high volume you are looking to push high quality. High quality doesnt come overnight its something gained over years.
> I have done this for twenty and some years. I have run bays for a number of dealers and i was taught in house by mercedes.. It was something like three years before i was allowed near a car by myself.
> As a few people on here that know me will tell you hit me with a problem and i will have a solution straight away for it. Thats experience thats not lots of reading and remembering thats hands on getting over things.. Thinking on your feet thinking outside the box.
> It aint easy believe me..


Totally agree with everything there AllenF. When I first thought of delving into this I knew that the experienced guys out there like yourself have had many years to hone and refine their techniques, methods, approaches, solutions and it's not done yet it never is. It's gotta be more than just an idea. Sure I could go straight into it but why waste my time with that. I have always believed that theory in this kind of thing is useless without the practical experience. I do have a quite a few people who will probably be up for letting me use theirs for practice but like I said before I am NOT going to touch a car until I have been on one or two courses first and have been told by the pro that I have the appropriate skill. Will be getting some panels from scrap yard (various, doors, wings,bonnets, boot lids ect and with different contours/body lines ect). 
I don't want to come across as some kind of cowboy who thinks the job you guys do so well is easy as pie. I know it ain't Respect!!


----------



## AllenF

You never stop learning but you always commit to memory. Thats were the skill of being proficient comes from.
If your seriously wanting to get into it and want to learn the chemical capabilities under pressure and more then give say motorclean a ring and get a job with them for say a month. If nothing else you get a taste for high pressure high volume valeting where you HAVE to be able to turn a motor over quickly and how not to do certain things.
If you can handle that ( trust me its different doing it for a living than doing it for kicks ) then look at setting up as say a mobile on a minimum outlay.
You may find that doing it for a living is just not for you and go back to doing it for kicks.
Its certainly NOT a get rich quick job that many people think it is. You are only ever as good as your last job. One bad finish one missed bit your dead in the water.


----------



## rottenapple

It aint all paint correction and fairy's. Its dog hairs, vomit, piles of dead skin, bogeys under seats mouldy food, stale milk and 1% detailing for a good few years before you get any rep or the skills to move into shop detailing. oh and very long days 6 days a week, if not 7.


----------



## AllenF

Rotten you make some very very good points.
I have had it told me as a boy and i have said it many times. ( as silver-v was "victim" too) you HAVE to be able to present a motor back in as near perfect condition as possible.
Even the mingers.
After all if you can make **** look pretty think what you can do with a new one.
And no its not all fezzas lambos gt contis etc etc its the daily school runner that you get the most satisfaction from yeah fezzas are nice ( until you work in the dealer bays then a fez is a fez simple as four wheels four bits of glass and some shiney { often red } stuff to make shiney ) grannies ****y seats.. Kates little dear bus with chocolate smeared everywher ( well you tell yourself its chocolate) mmmm ...... Not for everyone the idea is to clean it out jot add to it.
The chances are you wont see a fez for five years you may never get to see a gt conti close up.
Fords vauxhalls etc etc you will see every day


----------



## BarneyL

Having three young boys i have had some lets say less than desirable clean ups to do lol, am fully prepared for the long days and weeks. I have worked for a firm that preps vehicles ready for lease and auctions before so understand the pressure in regards to time constraints and deadlines. Quality is one thing that I have always prided myself in no matter what job I have done. I do have a good eye for fine detail, used to manufacture showpiece beds for a living. I have patience which I'm going to need in the learning process. When I eventually get going 2,3,4 years down the line who knows maybe more I want to be known for quality. 

If you were to advise on training who would you say give the best?


----------



## AllenF

In all honesty its not a case of being trained or learning from one person.
All that does is instill their bad habits in you to fester away.
Better to be trained by two or three people.
Look at the autosmart and autoglym courses same job different methods different techniques then when your happy step it up to an intro to machining then again step it up to advanced machining then hit a refresher course and you will be surprised then maybe take a look at the running a bay course ( it does help you )
The biggest problem nowerdays is dealers dont often have their own in house guys any more they sub it out hence the motorclean approach. Some of those guys are diamonds ( admitedly some are idiots that should not be let loose near a train wreck let alone a car) but you could if good enough get to become a floater and go between various dealers and pick diffent things from different people


----------



## BarneyL

Worked in a coach builders for a while too what I learnt from that is what a customer expects and is likely to do if they are not happy........walk. As we did a lot of box body builds and fleet vans for a reputable supermarket high turnover was a priority, as the inspector I had to have an eye for detail not just for ensuring they were clean (that was also my job) it was to ensure all work had been carried out. That taught me about methods and how to structure an effective yet dynamic one. Just a couple of things that can transfer over into this.


----------



## BarneyL

DeVille do a two day course for around the £500 mark was thinking that might be a good starting point. It's an hour away from my mum who I'm off to see in August so would make sense logistically to pop over for that while I'm up there. Thoughts? 
I'm based in wilts btw.


----------



## AllenF

See there lies the problem.
Your "inspectors"will now vary in standards.
What is acceptable to one on a fairly tidy motor is NOT acceptable to an unmarried mother of ten that wears a shell suit smokes thirty **** a day and lives in a skip. Laugh but true.

Ask suej on here how much their two day course at autosmart is im sure its cheaper than that. And rob knows his stuff too add to that you will get the techie backup from one of the major players in the chemical production field and its a win win situation.


----------



## BarneyL

AllenF said:


> See there lies the problem.
> Your "inspectors"will now vary in standards.
> What is acceptable to one on a fairly tidy motor is NOT acceptable to an unmarried mother of ten that wears a shell suit smokes thirty **** a day and lives in a skip. Laugh but true.
> 
> Ask suej on here how much their two day course at autosmart is im sure its cheaper than that. And rob knows his stuff too add to that you will get the techie backup from one of the major players in the chemical production field and its a win win situation.


I have experienced exactly that a few times lol "well I wouldn't have let that go!" And the shake of the head and a barely audible tut lol an I did chuckle there lol

Will do, win win!


----------



## silver_v

AllenF said:


> See there lies the problem.
> Your "inspectors"will now vary in standards.
> What is acceptable to one on a fairly tidy motor is NOT acceptable to an unmarried mother of ten that wears a shell suit smokes thirty **** a day and lives in a skip. Laugh but true.
> 
> Ask suej on here how much their two day course at autosmart is im sure its cheaper than that. And rob knows his stuff too add to that you will get the techie backup from one of the major players in the chemical production field and its a win win situation.


Yea it's less than half that at Autosmart. Where are you in Wilts Barney


----------



## BarneyL

silver_v said:


> Yea it's less than half that at Autosmart. Where are you in Wilts Barney


Trowbridge.


----------



## Shiny

*Mobile vs Unit:*

Mobile Costs:
Van
Van Insurance (possibly motor trade insurance - but you can probably get by without the expense)
Equipment
Stock
Public Liability Insurance
Petrol
Water (if on a meter at home)
Tea bags/coffee

Unit Costs:
You will probably still need an element of mobile, so most of the above mobile costs will apply
Rent (and contract term, usually a minimum of 12 months - you also want to protect your own investment in the unit so do want too short a term!)
Rates (depending on location, size & relief)
Electric
Water
Unit prep (painting wall, floor, partionong for office, shelving etc - it is unlikely you will move in a purpose built pristine studio)
Electrics & Lighting
Security 
Permission and regulation (trade and waste)
Motor Trade Insurance (you will need to cover customer's vehicles whilst in your care, possibly colection & deliver etc - price can range from £2k to £5k+ depending on where you are, your age, value of vehicles, but either way a new start with no motor trade NCB will be expensive)

Now your rent, rates, electric, insurance etc will be due every month. This could easily be a £1000+ overhead you will have to find, come rain or shine. In the early days whilst building up a customer base, work will be hard to find. Us insurance people will want out £250 (or whatever) payment and, as nice as we are, if you can't pay your premiums because you haven't had much work that month, it becomes a problem. If your landlord doesn't get his £500, he won't be happy either.

A unit is big business commitment with many associated costs, you will need to have a strong business plan, acurate income and expense forcasts and, most importnat of all, a regular and reliable customer base to be able to sustain it.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## BarneyL

I will look at goin mobile first, build a client base, and take it from there. Have looked at costs of setting up a shop and the figures are pretty big lol so from that I know I would need a solid client base before taking that 'risk' if you will. 
I would rather fail having tried my utmost best rather than not try it at all, I'm sure many of you guys have had times like that.


----------



## AllenF

Now your starting to use your brain.
Maybe now you can see why my first response was as it was.


----------



## BarneyL

AllenF said:


> Now your starting to use your brain.
> Maybe now you can see why my first response was as it was.


I was using it before but just not conveying it well enough lol. It's easy to get carried away with the ideas an all that too, so winding it in slapping myself upside the head and saying whoa there. Stop, one step at a time! 
Oddly your first post kinda started that whole process.
Still determined, but with a fresh approach. Thanks AllenF.


----------



## AllenF

Sometimes a kick up the backside restarts the whole thought process.
Its fairly easy to set up mobile and " test the water " that is to say it doesnt need to cost thousands. Its not about what you rock up in or how expensive your toys are...its about what YOU do how YOU leave a motor. Getting over problems becomes easy over time.. Given that time you will find that nothing "phases you" you just end up looking at it when they say " oh others have had a go at that and you wont shift it " and you think " WAAAAAATTTT easy " and just shift it to prove a point.


----------



## apolloac

i started a mobile valeting business a year ago and ive been making videos on how i changed the van into a valeting workspace. heres the link:
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJfsuhreaVeIFnJKmJJaBRC1RC-z58B5P

if anyone has any tips or see's something you've a better way id love to hear them


----------



## pinch

Phew, dipped into bits of this here and there but just read the lot.

Pondering this as an exit from teaching (high stress, good dollar, pension and hols) I've left my present school and am presently on supply teaching, £110 a day, when it's there.

I looked at a local franchise but I have to say, £8k? WTF? Gets you a van with their stickers on ( and you still pay the lease on it) and all the work you can get in a VERY constrained postcode area, 6 mile radius from my house.

Just investigating, lease a van, buy; genny, PW, wet and dry vac, water container, chemicals, cloths, website, stationery, insurance, uniform, vehicle graphics. Looks to me to be £5-6k outlay.

Slow starts probably yes, as well as top end teaching pay scale being £36k. Though what cost happiness? Being your own boss? Build slowly, I think I'm gonna go for it, I can still get £110 a day in grotsville academy any time I want (cos they ain't got enough teachers, ever!). And if figures quoted earlier are about right, I'd be happy and can get by on £22-26k well enough.

Plenty of competition locally, but looking at some (very basic) websites, they don't photo what they can do/ have done. Worryingly, two different, local, outfits have used the very same interior photo. Unless they are the same company, one has ripped off the other, or vice versa, or just blagged from the web.

One former colleague had a good figure, more start up businesses prosper if the person running it is over 30, than under 30. I'm the right side of the tracks. With support from wife, and kids, and parents, and in laws (with cash injection if needed)


----------



## DeanoLfc

Some great information on here for starting up, I've done mobile valeting before worked for some bloke a few years back so i know how hard it can be but I am looking to start up my own Mobile Valeting now I'm in the middle of a business plan so i'll be picking a few peoples brains hopefully


----------



## AllenF

Mobile isnt hard. Its easier than being in a bloody bay ... They are just same **** every day places that bore you to tears. Mobile YOU are in control. I would never go back to the bays


----------



## C9hpro

matt said:


> Right fellas sorry if this is in the wrong section so mods please move if need be.
> 
> Im now in a position of probably being made redundant from work after 8 yrs  and im considering my options.
> Being a mobile valeter has always appealed to me but i could do with advice on whether or not this is a viable business and how big the market is, as i live in lincoln its quite a small city and im worried it wouldnt be able to sustain me?
> 
> ive spoken to a couple of car dealers who either use inhouse valeters or get mobiles in but pay them hardly anything, although my market would primarily be aimed at private owners.
> 
> If anyones got some advice it would greatly be appreciated as i need to start sooner rather than later (mortgage,woman,car to keep happy and provided for):wave:


I target the work I want for a ceramic coating or a remap by going in to small businesses with nice cars . Most will give you the time of day don't just leave a business card and you may get a job right there and then but don't get discouraged if you try 20 times and get no where ,it just means your closer to a yes. don't wait for the work to come to you go find it good luck


----------



## Forumla13

Can someone give me advice on how to calculate exactly how much it costs per wash to know what to charge. Some of the products is hard to gauge how much I actually need (on average) per car.


----------



## Bero

DeanoLfc said:


> Some great information on here for starting up, I've done mobile valeting before worked for some bloke a few years back so i know how hard it can be but I am looking to start up my own Mobile Valeting now I'm in the middle of a business plan so i'll be picking a few peoples brains hopefully


Surly basic maths will get the answer you need? Weigh the product before and after you've used it if you want to get really accurate.

I imagine product cost would be pretty far down your list of costs anyway? Labour top, then probably rent/van, with product costs and replacement equipment a lot cheaper?


----------



## JMorty

Bero said:


> Surly basic maths will get the answer you need? Weigh the product before and after you've used it if you want to get really accurate.
> 
> I imagine product cost would be pretty far down your list of costs anyway? Labour top, then probably rent/van, with product costs and replacement equipment a lot cheaper?


You'll have to measure the products you're using and work out the costs that way.

Using a syringe for shampoo means you can be really consistent and weight your wheel cleaner before and after.

Do that over about 5 vehicles of each size category you want to charge for and then get an average.


----------



## Bero

JMorty said:


> You'll have to measure the products you're using and work out the costs that way.
> 
> Using a syringe for shampoo means you can be really consistent and weight your wheel cleaner before and after.
> 
> *Do that over about 5 vehicles of each size category you want to charge for and then get an average.*


You're of course right on technically how to work it out. I'm just not convinced on the return on your time and energy doing this.

No need to over engineer things....you;ll end up with lists like: -

Shampoo
6.2p per super mini
6.8p per std saloon
7.1p per large 4x4

Wheel cleaner
12p for 16" lightly soiled wheels
14p for 18" lightly soiled wheels
25p for 19" dirty wheels

And does anyone running a business use syringes for such cheap products?

Detailers time could be much better spent on marketing/social media/forums than working costs out to the nearest penny IMHO. What do you do if your 25l of shampoo increases by £1? Change a basic wash price from £15 to £15.05?


----------



## JMorty

Bero said:


> You're of course right on technically how to work it out. I'm just not convinced on the return on your time and energy doing this.
> 
> No need to over engineer things....you;ll end up with lists like: -
> 
> Shampoo
> 
> 6.2p per super mini
> 
> 6.8p per std saloon
> 
> 7.1p per large 4x4
> 
> Wheel cleaner
> 
> 12p for 16" lightly soiled wheels
> 
> 14p for 18" lightly soiled wheels
> 
> 25p for 19" dirty wheels
> 
> And does anyone running a business use syringes for such cheap products?
> 
> Detailers time could be much better spent on marketing/social media/forums than working costs out to the nearest penny IMHO. What do you do if your 25l of shampoo increases by £1? Change a basic wash price from £15 to £15.05?


Kinda proven the hidden point in my post.

It's really not worth that amount of effort. The end goal for the chap I answered is that it's more the time that's important.

Although the practice is good to ensure you're not 'wasting' product

:thumb:


----------



## herder

Really, REALLY good thread, many hours of interesting reading!

Im on my way setting up. I will be using a SWB transit, what size tank would anyone with experience mobile recommend? I don't want something way too big but certainly don't want to run out either! Also would you have the tank located behind the seats/bulkhead. I'd be interested to see how some already in the game have their vans laid out.


----------



## Sk8ir

herder said:


> I'd be interested to see how some already in the game have their vans laid out.


I can't help with your specific questions (I'm strictly an amateur/home detailer), but there's an epic thread here with loads of van interior inspiration:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68809

(apologies if you've already seen it!)

Cheers :buffer:


----------



## herder

Sk8ir said:


> I can't help with your specific questions (I'm strictly an amateur/home detailer), but there's an epic thread here with loads of van interior inspiration:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=68809
> 
> (apologies if you've already seen it!)
> 
> Cheers :buffer:


Cheers Sk8ir. That with be tomorrows read, this thread has taken up my whole night and that one is even longer!!!

Another question tho regarding tanks...which would people recommend upright or flat? What are the pros & cons of each?


----------



## DeanBell

Just spent the evening reading through this &#55357;&#56842; Chomping at the bit to get started I plan on going down the steam route eg steam the exterior personal choice but cannot wait to get started thank you all and good luck with everything 

Regards
Dean Bell ( the new guy )


----------



## 16 sport

WOW finally got to the end (page 43) some great information here as its something i have been toying with for a while,
I currently work away for 3 weeks and have 3 weeks home, looking into something i can do when im home to stop me lazing about all day and get out earning a few extra quid.

Where is the best place to look at getting flyers and business cards m8

There is one other person who runs a valeting business from his home in the same area as myself (he never had any thought of starting up till i mentioned over a pint one night ...not that its sour grapes he just got started first) 

I will be looking at offering everything from a basic wash and wax to wash, machine polish and wax/ sealant (sealant after i've practised on the wifes car lol) also thinking about headlight restoration as the only place near to me (20miles away) is a proper big detailing business who advertise this.


----------



## Arwel

Some very worthwhile advice in this thread.

Starting my own mobile business is something I have been considering for a while now. I love cleaning cars and bringing them back to their best so doing this on a part time basis to make a little extra money makes sense to me. 

So far I've put a price plan in place of what I will charge for what services. I class the paint correction as a separate service and will be pricing that based on the vehicle and how much work is actually needed. 

My plan is to build the business this year by selling my car and getting a van, something along the lines of a VW Caddy and then kitting out to be able to be fit for purpose. I will also spend the rest of this year in building a portfolio of examples of work, this wont be a problem as I have access to many cars through family and im sure they wont mind a free valet.

I have already carried out some market research and there aren't many mobile valeters operating in the area where I plan to operate in, in fact from what I found there isn't one at the moment. There are how ever many of the £5 car wash specials but my aim is to target the people who understand that there is more to a valet than strong acid and used water.

I plan to do some evenings when the light and weather allow and weekend work so with some hard work and careful preparation I will hopefully have a nice little business on the go to go along side my normal office job.


----------



## greg2222

How u guys dealing with bad weather when you doing a mobile valeting


----------



## mmcg

Has anyone got any advice on running a mobile valeting business Facebook page?


----------



## Blackroc

mmcg said:


> Has anyone got any advice on running a mobile valeting business Facebook page?


Follow companies who's work you aspire to be as good as, look at what they do well (on Facebook) and integrate some of their practices into your page

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PacinoBOSS

What a great thread I've read here!
Going to be setting up soon hopefully be ready by jan-feb! I will be doing it part time at first then eventually full time and also by then I'd of been through a course and learnt how to detail properly! Just one thing that picks my brain is working out a pricing scheme I've seen alot of different packages/services I am just wondering if it would be okay to sort of copy them but with my own twist?

Thanks so much for all the great info DW! You've helped so much already and I've not long joined this forum! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jon84

Sound advice, thanks. I wondered if anyone had any strong feelings on the ready made vans that are on the market (fundamental equipment supplied and kitted out) as opposed to buying everything individually, including a van? I'm starting out going full time and have been tossing up where the better value lies. I am keen to not scrimp on equipment/materials though...Looking at 5 to 6k budget. 

Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## DJG1984

This thread is a valuable resource for me right now. Just starting out on evenings and weekends. 

As i mentioned in my introduction thread, i am at a stage of my life where I feel i am ready to start up a business of my own. My current job is okay but has no real prospects of advancement. I've decided to give it a go as it's something I enjoy doing. 

Still need to purchase a water tank and a decent generator. 

I live in an affluent area and the only other professional service does not provide a mobile service. I feel can definitely make a success of it. I have the passion for making cars looking as good as they possibly can and I have an eye for detail. 

I have a website in place and social media accounts to follow. I will be going around the local car clubs too.


----------



## DJG1984

Also, is it acceptable to use a socket at customers house rather than run the gene?


----------



## RS ROB

Been a while since i have read this thread, i find it really interesting.
Has anyone got any follow ups after starting out ? was it a success?


----------



## BamBam31

I've just read through this thread and thought I'd add my 2 pennies.

I got made redundant from my previous job. 
Decided to pursue my valeting & detailing interest, got booked on a course in valeting, detailing and machine polishing with ceramic coating application training. 

Got set up with a van as I didn't want a unit, fully equipped the van with tools and cleaning products (most I already had but added to as I went along). Set up social media on f-book and Instagram, set up a website, listed it on many directories, wrote blogs, got business cards printed, flyers distributed by hand and through doors and in local village magazines, displayed flyers in local shops, ran January discounts etc.

After 6 months I barely made £1000 from jobs. After investing in the business, having usual daily home bills and trying to cover stock etc, it's completely disheartening. 

The problems I've found is that there is so many cheaper valeters out there offering similar services so cheap it's driving the industry down. Some are just young, part timers who are just doing it on the side for a few quid without proper training and just copying from YouTube videos. 

Also every quote you're having to justify your costs to the client and then get referenced to the same cheaper alternative.

I know the guys that are established will say it don't affect them but that comes with being established for many years with the trust of your clients knowing your standard of work. 

So my feeling on valeting in general is that it's probably not something you'd want to leave a job for and do full time unless you're prepared to work for little to no money for the first 2-3 years, don't have any extra debt or bills to cope with for that period, you'll have to be prepared to flyer, call and contact people everyday and be prepared for rejection multiple times.

Best advice would be do it part time to see if it's fruitful alongside some other work.


----------



## BamBam31

I've since given it a miss for now and decided to go back to full time work and maybe do valeting /detailing on days off and weekends.


----------



## Sawel

BamBam31 said:


> I've just read through this thread and thought I'd add my 2 pennies.
> 
> I got made redundant from my previous job.
> Decided to pursue my valeting & detailing interest, got booked on a course in valeting, detailing and machine polishing with ceramic coating application training.
> 
> *Got set up with a van as I didn't want a unit, fully equipped the van with tools and cleaning products (most I already had but added to as I went along). Set up social media on f-book and Instagram, set up a website, listed it on many directories, wrote blogs, got business cards printed, flyers distributed by hand and through doors and in local village magazines, displayed flyers in local shops, ran January discounts etc.
> *
> After 6 months I barely made £1000 from jobs. After investing in the business, having usual daily home bills and trying to cover stock etc, it's completely disheartening.
> 
> *The problems I've found is that there is so many cheaper valeters out there offering similar services so cheap it's driving the industry down. Some are just young, part timers who are just doing it on the side for a few quid without proper training and just copying from YouTube videos. *
> 
> Also every quote you're having to justify your costs to the client and then get referenced to the same cheaper alternative.
> 
> I know the guys that are established will say it don't affect them but that comes with being established for many years with the trust of your clients knowing your standard of work.
> 
> So my feeling on valeting in general is that it's probably not something you'd want to leave a job for and do full time unless you're prepared to work for little to no money for the first 2-3 years, don't have any extra debt or bills to cope with for that period, you'll have to be prepared to flyer, call and contact people everyday and be prepared for rejection multiple times.
> 
> Best advice would be do it part time to see if it's fruitful alongside some other work.


I started my own mobile valeting and detailing business 4 years ago. I had a full time job at the time so was mainly doing it at weekends. After a year I was focusing mainly on the detailing side as I soon came to realise there was good demand for machine polishing skills. I quit the full time office job.

Some advice I'd give is...

You say you've "set up on social media with a Facebook Page" etc. Have you ever advertised on Facebook? I get 80-90% of my customers by advertising on Facebook. I've found that the best way to reach my audience is to create a post of the work I do and some before and after pictures. I then 'boost' the post (advertise) and for £20 a week, the post will reach approximately 4000 people and it generates business. You can tweak the audience settings to set an age range, gender, radius etc for where you want your ad to go. Facebook is king, it will generate way more business than any other means.

Secondly, you say you can't compete with the dirt cheap valeters. What you need to do is set yourself apart from them. Do you machine polish cars and do you have much experience? These dirt cheap valeters are limited with their skills. Go above and beyond what they do.

My business is totally car detailing orientated now. Paint Correction, New Car Detail and ceramic coatings thrown into the mix. I work from premises now. I've done 500+ cars and pictures of my work on Facebook and boosted posts get me my customers. Then there's word of mouth too which comes with becoming more established.

My advice to you is to focus more on the higher income type jobs which will bring in better money and will set you apart from most of these unskilled, cheap valeters. If you can't machine polish then start practicing. Take before and after pictures and post on facebook then boost the post. There is good demand for this work. Plus, you can do this on a customer's driveway (if they have one) or even garage. This is what I did for the first 12-18 months.

It's definitely a difficult thing to do to jump into this business on a full time basis. Part time is the way to go until you start to become more established and word of mouth spreads. You will know yourself when the time is right to go full time. During your part time period, I'd definitely be focusing on machine polishing services. Much better income, much less customers required than doing basic valeting and needing 5-6 customers a day most days!


----------



## BamBam31

Sawel said:


> I started my own mobile valeting and detailing business 4 years ago. I had a full time job at the time so was mainly doing it at weekends. After a year I was focusing mainly on the detailing side as I soon came to realise there was good demand for machine polishing skills. I quit the full time office job.
> 
> Some advice I'd give is...
> 
> You say you've "set up on social media with a Facebook Page" etc. Have you ever advertised on Facebook? I get 80-90% of my customers by advertising on Facebook. I've found that the best way to reach my audience is to create a post of the work I do and some before and after pictures. I then 'boost' the post (advertise) and for £20 a week, the post will reach approximately 4000 people and it generates business. You can tweak the audience settings to set an age range, gender, radius etc for where you want your ad to go. Facebook is king, it will generate way more business than any other means.
> 
> Secondly, you say you can't compete with the dirt cheap valeters. What you need to do is set yourself apart from them. Do you machine polish cars and do you have much experience? These dirt cheap valeters are limited with their skills. Go above and beyond what they do.
> 
> My business is totally car detailing orientated now. Paint Correction, New Car Detail and ceramic coatings thrown into the mix. I work from premises now. I've done 500+ cars and pictures of my work on Facebook and boosted posts get me my customers. Then there's word of mouth too which comes with becoming more established.
> 
> My advice to you is to focus more on the higher income type jobs which will bring in better money and will set you apart from most of these unskilled, cheap valeters. If you can't machine polish then start practicing. Take before and after pictures and post on facebook then boost the post. There is good demand for this work. Plus, you can do this on a customer's driveway (if they have one) or even garage. This is what I did for the first 12-18 months.
> 
> It's definitely a difficult thing to do to jump into this business on a full time basis. Part time is the way to go until you start to become more established and word of mouth spreads. You will know yourself when the time is right to go full time. During your part time period, I'd definitely be focusing on machine polishing services. Much better income, much less customers required than doing basic valeting and needing 5-6 customers a day most days!


Where are you based?

I think location wise is important also and will have some bearing on how successful as business can be. I'm Bucks way.


----------



## Sawel

I'm in the Dundee area in Scotland. 

Having a good population to work with is fairly important. I target a radius of 20 miles so that's approximately 220,000 - 250,000 population but I target men when I set up my adverts on Facebook. Most women haven't got a clue about what's involved with machine polishing cars, detailing work, ceramic coatings etc.


----------



## BamBam31

Sawel said:


> I'm in the Dundee area in Scotland.
> 
> Having a good population to work with is fairly important. I target a radius of 20 miles so that's approximately 220,000 - 250,000 population but I target men when I set up my adverts on Facebook. Most women haven't got a clue about what's involved with machine polishing cars, detailing work, ceramic coatings etc.


Where I am is about 10 minutes away from Silverstone and 20 minutes from Prodrive.

Found it incredibly difficult to target or break into that clique of clientele.


----------



## TonyHill

I started up mobile valeting in 2006 and I'm glad that I did as it seems extremely difficult starting up these days. I don't advertise, don't have a Facebook page or have any social media at all. I am busy every single week. My work is all word of mouth. Bookings already up until April. I take 3 foreign holidays a year and my house is bought and paid for now as a result. I'm busy because I'm good at what I do, all established over 14 years and counting.
Good luck if you decide to go it full time. Hard work, but very rewarding :thumb:


----------



## daryn

I’ve recently gone part/full time mobile valeting. Left my job last year to go to college to learn Accountancy. Done taxis for a while but hated working at night so bought a van and kitted it out. 
Have to say in the 3 weeks since starting I’ve been very busy and could quite easily be full time. This lockdown idea is going to shut me down just now but hopefully it picks up when back out. 
There is work there if you know where to look. I target newer housing estates as most of the people have a bit of money and don’t mind spending it for something that makes their life easier (not having to leave house to get car cleaned)


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Starting up I would not do it again. I think the bubble has burst for general splash n dash stuff. Thats where I started 20 years ago and now we only do ceramic, ppf, vinyl, custom interiors, fibre optic headliners and LED upgrades. 
Everything is minimum $1000.00, so in reality customers know where we stand and we don't do interiors. Well we do but only new cars with coatings etc. 

I kept pricing high to stop calls from cheap arses, I set out my stall and stick to the rules. Thankfully a lot of the Dallas based splash n dash $399 coating cowboys and $499 front clip paint protection guys are going bust. 

We work hard on our business, not social media as that docent get the phones ringing, but went I went from technician polishing cars to manager having staff polish the cars I spend hours marketing the **** out of the business. 

With our investment of a new 5000 sq ft air conditioned shop we had built we can now get tractor units, boats and agricultural equipment in. 

Now that was January, now we are not an essential business so are currently closed till April 3rd. So myself and my guys have been doing some painting, tidying up from the move and generally avoiding each other. 

But as I said no way would I try to open up a detailing business again knowing how long it has taken me to get where we are. Unless you are making over 100.00 GDP an hour you are not a business, you are a slave to it. 

Anyhow guys stay safe and wash your hands.


----------



## Jamesmc21

With the interest I've had in valeting/detailing and reading this thread its making me want to start earning in this area on a part time basis. Thinking of starting with a setup from my car as it has worked for me doing family members cars.

Based in northern ireland. Do you guys bulk buy your chemicals if so then which brand do yous go for because i have only been using 500ml bottles from halfords and they dont last very long.

EZ car care had a sale on so i purchased some 5litre products from them.


----------

